# Beauty Box 5



## zadidoll (Feb 10, 2012)

Makeup Talk member Ahkae found another new subscription company called Beauty Box 5. Like other subscription companies this one is a monthly subscription service that you can subscribe to monthly for $12 a month, quarterly for $30 or for $100 for 12 months. There is a promo code for the 2nd month's box to be free - BOGO5.

*From their Facebook.*



> *Love beauty products? Beautybox 5 has you covered!*
> 
> *What's Beauty Box 5?** *BBX5 is glamorous package delivered monthly to your door with 4-5 samples of your favorite beauty brands.
> 
> ...


 I've checked it out (briefly) and it's a cute site BUT there is no indication what brands they will be working with - high end or drugstore or independents. The ONLY thing they've posted about what will be sent in their first boxes (ships on the 15th) is the Smith's Rosebud Salve by Rosebud Perfume Co. which retails for $6 on Sephora.

  

​ I decided to check their site out and their site was registered by a bulk registration company with no indication on who owns the company. The ONLY contact info listed on their website is one email address. No indication as to where they're located at, I've been told they're in Texas. On their Facebook they do have listed an 800 # and another phone # with the area code in Texas.

I might sign up with them and use the promo code - two boxes for $12 isn't bad and then go from there. Did anyone from here subscribe?


----------



## Pancua (Feb 11, 2012)

I might, I'm a little hesitant though with a company that isn't transparent.


----------



## ahkae (Feb 11, 2012)

I might subscribe to this because it's only $12 for 2 months. It looks a little bit sketchy though since a lot of things I read about it are from coupon and deal websites.


----------



## calexxia (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm a little gunshy right now. Not just with the transparency thing, but also with how My Platinum Box turned out.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 11, 2012)

I asked them and according to them those who want to sign up have until the 14th to sign up for this month's box. I'm considering it just to give you guys my point of view.


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 11, 2012)

I really want to try this out before I get off the birchbox waiting list.  But i'm also hesitant, not as much for wasting my money if it's not a great box but more for having something go wrong (or something shady go on) with my credit card.  Is this a possibility?  If that happens I guess I could always call my bank and tell them to cancel the transactions...if it really is some kind of scam. 

I'm new to these subscriptions so I'm not actually sure what's more likely in this case if it's not a great compay, a bad box or some kind of CC problems. Any thoughts from the more experienced subscribers?


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I asked them and according to them those who want to sign up have until the 14th to sign up for this month's box. I'm considering it just to give you guys my point of view.



Does it seem strange that they give until the day before they ship the boxes?  Their facebook has over 3000 likes...which makes me wonder how they're going to get enough boxes for a new company...


----------



## geniabeme (Feb 12, 2012)

Well.. I signed up last night. Wish me luck! I will report back with my first box.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 12, 2012)

This is the first one that's come up that I've felt hesitant about. Not sure what it is, but their website is making me nervous to put my credit card info in

But I signed up for it with a prepaid visa, I'm not worried about losing 12 dollars, so I guess here goes!


----------



## Caryatid (Feb 12, 2012)

The website is gorgeous. And that salve just sounds incredible.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm glad you guys are trying it out!  I'm excited to see how an Austin based company does.  If it turns out well I'll definitely sign up.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm glad you guys are trying it out!  I'm excited to see how an Austin based company does.  If it turns out well I'll definitely sign up.



How do you know its Austin based?


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 12, 2012)

When I was looking for information on them I came across a bunch of launch/press release articles that said it.  Strangely though all the articles were the exact same...just on different sites...but that's a whole other question haha.

http://www.24-7pressrelease.com/press-release/beauty-box-5-launches-connecting-consumers-to-top-beauty-brands-260295.php


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I was looking for information on them I came across a bunch of launch/press release articles that said it.  Strangely though all the articles were the exact same...just on different sites...but that's a whole other question haha.
> 
> http://www.24-7pressrelease.com/press-release/beauty-box-5-launches-connecting-consumers-to-top-beauty-brands-260295.php


 Well that's what a press release is.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They send it out.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 12, 2012)

So I just signed up, here is hoping.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 12, 2012)

My monthly subs are getting out of control, lol. I'm gonna have to cut back...I really hope one disappoints me because so far I just really like getting cute boxes of fun products in the mail.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My monthly subs are getting out of control, lol. I'm gonna have to cut back...I really hope one disappoints me because so far I just really like getting cute boxes of fun products in the mail.


LOL I know that feeling! I'm willing to try them all out (mostly) this month since I had a large income tax return. Then I can start canceling for next month. So it literally comes down to making a decision off of one box, which I hate doing. Not enough data!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 12, 2012)

My biggest thing is that I don't want to miss out on an awesome intro box, lol. I missed the first myglam bag, and I don't want to do that again, lol. I decided to buy a year sub to birchbox so I don't have to count it in my monthly budget.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My biggest thing is that I don't want to miss out on an awesome intro box, lol. I missed the first myglam bag, and I don't want to do that again, lol. I decided to buy a year sub to birchbox so I don't have to count it in my monthly budget.


I thought about that but I couldn't do it. Not yet. I've only had one box and while I loved it, I wanted to give it one more month. So far Birchbox is my #1 and I really don't see it moving anywhere. I haven't found a second favorite yet so MyGlam, Beauty Army, Sample Society, Look Bag and Beauty Bag will have to duke it out. From there I'll determine my #3.

After that, the rest will get cut to try out other sub programs I want to check out, if any.


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 12, 2012)

I agree, that's what I'm afraid of too.  But then again...who wants to be subscribed to one that only has a really really great first box and then goes downhill?  Or is it that the intro boxes tend to be the best ones no matter what?  I haven't gotten any so i'm not sure.

Even if that is the case though It seems like it's pretty easy to unsubscribe, so maybe it is worth to sign up just for the beginning boxes! I hope they keep this BOGO offer for another month...but I doubt they will.  Here's to hoping!



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My biggest thing is that I don't want to miss out on an awesome intro box, lol. I missed the first myglam bag, and I don't want to do that again, lol. I decided to buy a year sub to birchbox so I don't have to count it in my monthly budget.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah, obviously this one will get at least a two box try, since the second is free. I'm really gonna have to narrow down though, what with sample society starting up and hopefully glossybox will happen soon too.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, obviously this one will get at least a two box try, since the second is free. I'm really gonna have to narrow down though, what with sample society starting up and hopefully glossybox will happen soon too.


I forgot to do the promo code so no free month for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Diana Mangual (Feb 12, 2012)

I just signed up! I used the promo code and I got the 2nd month free! I am so eager to see what kinds of samples they send! I hope im not dissapointed! My box will ship the 15th! I live in the east coast..I wonder when ill get it? hmmm


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Feb 13, 2012)

I signed up - I hope it is not the next GGG


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 13, 2012)

According to their facebook they responded to one customer with this:

"your Beauty Box will include packet samples, deluxe samples, and full size product! - BB5 "

I'm pretty sure the full size product for this month is the Rosebud Salve because they said they would be sending a full size one in the caption of the picture.  I'm still debating trying this out...but now I think i'll skip for right now since I'm not really interested in the salve and it'll be the only full size product this time. Unless they meant to say "full size product(s)."  But that would be wishful thinking!


----------



## Janine Voegt (Feb 13, 2012)

I just signed up with the code. I'll see after the 2 month if it's worth or not.


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 13, 2012)

I just signed up for this, so I'll give it at least a 2 month test run since I used the coupon. So excited!


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Feb 13, 2012)

I decided to give them a try as well. Thanks for sharing the free month code. I would stick around for two months as a trial anyway but only having to pay for one month is fabulous.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 13, 2012)

Yay! More people to share with!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BE11AVIDA (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm excited to receive 2 boxes for $12.00. Thanks for sharing the promo code.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 14, 2012)

Just signed up for this one! I think I'm going to be canceling MyGlam, so I'm trying out this one and Sample Society.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ahkae (Feb 14, 2012)

I emailed them about the brands they were working with. This is what they emailed me back:

Quote: Beauty Box 5 is dedicated to featuring innovative beauty products thatwill save you time and effort. Our samples will include packet samples,deluxe samples and full size product! We will also feature brands of allscales, luxury brands, boutique brands, organic brands, as well as morecommonly known brands.I hope this helps!Best,BB5


----------



## Pancua (Feb 14, 2012)

That was genuinely vague but at least they are not making any promises.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Feb 14, 2012)

Exactly, id prefer they not go flaunting big brands in our face (myglam) and not send us any such thing. But I am still BURNING to know what they'll send!!!! and the blue box with the white bow on the website, I wonder if thats the real size of that box? and if thats how its really packaged? that would be adorable! who friggan knows...atleast the boxes ship tomorrow..with sample society we will be waiting until march :-/



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That was genuinely vague but at least they are not making any promises.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 14, 2012)

I know, right?? Why couldn't SS sent out this month too! Curiosity is going to kill me!
 



> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Exactly, id prefer they not go flaunting big brands in our face (myglam) and not send us any such thing. But I am still BURNING to know what they'll send!!!! and the blue box with the white bow on the website, I wonder if thats the real size of that box? and if thats how its really packaged? that would be adorable! who friggan knows...atleast the boxes ship tomorrow..with sample society we will be waiting until march :-/


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 14, 2012)

I seem to have forgotten my username and password which is weird...since I only use one username or my email and a variation of similar passwords. 

There is no "reset password/forgot username button" that I can find. Any help? lol.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


email?


----------



## Pancua (Feb 14, 2012)

Also did you reset the password they sent you? Your username would have been your email address.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 14, 2012)

oh lol, no wonder I couldn't figure it out the password is assigned to you in the confirmation email. I'm a dumb dumb.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also did you reset the password they sent you? Your username would have been your email address.



I did now, lol! I won't have this problem again. haha


----------



## Pancua (Feb 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I did now, lol! I won't have this problem again. haha



Yay! LOL


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ahhhhh you guys make me want to sign up!!! Let me know how everything goes! Knowing me I may sign up at the last min. though...i'm so impulsive haha. I need more will power when it comes to online shopping! It's so easy just to click buttons haha


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 14, 2012)

The first box doesn't ship until March 15th, so you have lots of time to be impulsive.


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ohhh I thought they said they were shipping it tomorrow!  I was wondering how they were going to do that so quickly.  I wonder why today was the last day to sign up then.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Feb 14, 2012)

The last day to sign up is today! (for the month of feb) their first boxes start shipping tomorrow..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ohhh I thought they said they were shipping it tomorrow!  I was wondering how they were going to do that so quickly.  I wonder why today was the last day to sign up then.



hmmm...I signed up last week and my account says my first box ships March 15th.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Feb 14, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/BeautyBox5 &lt;---Like them on facebook so you can stay updated!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Diana Mangual (Feb 14, 2012)

wait mine says march 15 too but it said feb 15 before?!!! they changed it!!!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/BeautyBox5 &lt;---Like them on facebook so you can stay updated!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I unfortunately do not use facebook, but I am following them on twitter. They don't update their twitter as awesome, but thanks! The march 15th must just be what they have on the website.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 14, 2012)

you ladies who are subbing are so brave! After MyGlam, I'm really hesitant on signing up with these sub companies now. I hope you ladies get worth while boxes!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you ladies who are subbing are so brave! After MyGlam, I'm really hesitant on signing up with these sub companies now. I hope you ladies get worth while boxes!



I wish I were more hesitant...then I wouldn't have about 9 subscriptions lol.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 14, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Diana Mangual (Feb 14, 2012)

clears that up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 14, 2012)

Cool, thanks for asking! 
 



> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Diana Mangual (Feb 15, 2012)

boxes are supposed to ship today...fingers crossed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 15, 2012)

Ahh, so excited! I can't wait.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> boxes are supposed to ship today...fingers crossed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 15, 2012)

Anyone hear anything yet? I wish I didn't sit at work all day staring at my email, lol.


----------



## skylola123 (Feb 15, 2012)

Has anyone received an e-mail with their tracking number??

I went on their Facebook page &amp; they said who will be the lucky ones that will get their confirmation today or something along the lines.

So I am guessing not everyone will get it today?


----------



## skylola123 (Feb 15, 2012)

Beauty Box 5
â€Ž1st Beauty Box goes out today! Let's see who gets theirs first, enjoy. - BB5 Team

-From Facebook on their page


----------



## mackattack (Feb 15, 2012)

​  ​  ​ This picture was just posted on their Facebook. Aren't the boxes cute? I love that color. In the one box you can clearly see the Rose Salve. Looks like a sample packet, and the boxed items kind of look like Proactive? Not sure though....


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mackattack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ​  ​  ​ This picture was just posted on their Facebook. Aren't the boxes cute? I love that color. In the one box you can clearly see the Rose Salve. Looks like a sample packet, and the boxed items kind of look like Proactive? Not sure though....


 
oh god don't say proactive that is a four letter word in subscription world after myglam apparently.  

I don't know how much I like the Tiffany's rip on the boxes lol. Did anyone get their ship notification?


----------



## ahkae (Feb 15, 2012)

I love the box design and color. I'm getting a little tired of pink from BB and MG. I hope it's not proactive!


----------



## Diana Mangual (Feb 16, 2012)

any ones package ship yet?


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 16, 2012)

Still nothing here!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 16, 2012)

Still nothing, everyone?


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 16, 2012)

Nope, nothing here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Feb 16, 2012)

Nothing here either


----------



## Janine Voegt (Feb 16, 2012)

I didn't get anything either. I asked them on their fb page but didn't get an answer yet.


----------



## geniabeme (Feb 16, 2012)

Nothing here either. I thought I saw on their FB page that they did get notification.


----------



## Janine Voegt (Feb 16, 2012)

That's what I've got


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 17, 2012)

Ahhh! Has anyone received shipping info yet? I'm really excited about getting this sub.


----------



## ahkae (Feb 17, 2012)

This company is so vague when answering questions... I'm ready to cancel after March.

Apparently they are using UPS-MI according to a comment on their facbeook.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm really hating UPS Mail Innovations. lol


----------



## Diana Mangual (Feb 17, 2012)

me too!





 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really hating UPS Mail Innovations. lol


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 17, 2012)

I wish I had more details : I'll see what comes through, but I dont' know if I'll stay after my 2nd/"free" box.


----------



## skylola123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Nothing for me as well, I live about 6 hours away from where they are shipping.


----------



## pinktergal (Feb 17, 2012)

I signed up in time to get the Feb box. Still waiting for the UPS confirmation. I'll see how the 1st 2 boxes go, and then decide whether to stay or go.

I currently sub to:

BirchBox  - I love them so far ( 4 boxes)  despite my bad (for me) Feb box.

MyGlam - They're definitely on the bubble. Next month's box will be the decider.

BeautyBox5 -  This one is still obviously a mystery.

Beauty Army -  I haven't gotten my box yet, but it will be awesome!  If the value of the items remains this high, I'll definitely stay.

Eco Emi - They're not just beauty items. Feb will be my 1st box, and I'll see how it goes.

Sample Society -  This one is still a question mark, but if Allure is involved it should be decent.

QVC Test Tube - So far, so good after my 1st shipment.

I'm pretty sure I'll keep BB, BA, and QVC.  The others will have to impress me, too, if they want to keep getting my money.  MyGlam had better step up their game big time in March or that's it for me.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 17, 2012)

Re: Eco-Emi. If you get any food products CHECK THE EXPIRATION DATE!

In November's box there was a Sweet Riot chocolate bar that had a "best used by" date that expired. (I got and ate it and the candy tasted nasty.) In December (November was my last box) I've been told they (Eco-Emi) sent out another food item that expired... in 2010! Because of that, check the products for expiration dates and if there are any let us know if any items were expired.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 17, 2012)

I had to deal with customer service today to get a password reset and it was a complete PITA. 

First off, I find having to wait for a password at sign up completely asinine.

Second, why is there no Lost Password function? It's a basic function in this day in age.

Third, when I ask to reset my password because I forgot what I set it at, the answer is *NOT* to refer me to my confirmation email.

Just irritated the hell out of me.


----------



## pinktergal (Feb 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Re: Eco-Emi. If you get any food products CHECK THE EXPIRATION DATE!
> 
> In November's box there was a Sweet Riot chocolate bar that had a "best used by" date that expired. (I got and ate it and the candy tasted nasty.) In December (November was my last box) I've been told they (Eco-Emi) sent out another food item that expired... in 2010! Because of that, check the products for expiration dates and if there are any let us know if any items were expired.



Thanks for the warning!  This will be my 1st  EE box, and I'm just test driving their products/service.  I got my shipping info, and I'll report back when I get the box. So far no clue what's in it this month.


----------



## pinktergal (Feb 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had to deal with customer service today to get a password reset and it was a complete PITA.
> 
> ...



Not off to a great start!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Diana Mangual (Feb 18, 2012)

They said on their fb that they had issues with the emails being sent but that the boxes were still shipped...hmmm...not a good look...If their box isnt great..Im putting them on the chopping block.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah, thats kind of shady. I know when I ship ups for work, its just check a box input emails for a mailmerge document and go. Obviously, they get the two box try but we'll see!


----------



## snllama (Feb 18, 2012)

Nothing here either.

They are too mysterious. After the Gogo fiasco my trust is running out. I used my CC with the most protection services offered to be on the safe side.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 18, 2012)

I have a bad feeling myself due to issues with EcoEmi and GGG plus the nightmare stories I've heard about Makeup Monthly. If I don't get a tracking by Monday I might cancel regardless of the free 2nd box.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Feb 18, 2012)

They only charged me 12 so Im not too worried about my cc, but I may still cancel too...Im going to give them one more week.


----------



## oOliveColored (Feb 18, 2012)

I hope it works out, but the fact that they don't have anything but stock photos on their website is realllly sketchy.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *oOliveColored* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope it works out, but the fact that they don't have anything but stock photos on their website is realllly sketchy.



I think that is what threw me so much at first. I'm still hoping it works out based on their facebook, but idk...


----------



## geniabeme (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm not worried yet about the shipping notifications. I always get my shipping notifications from Birchbox like a day before I actually receive it, same thing with Beauty Army. Both boxes have proven to be legit so I will start worrying YET. If I don't see this box in the mail by the end of next week or get a notification, I will worry.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 18, 2012)

Came home to find my box waiting for me! Yay!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Came home to find my box waiting for me! Yay!



SPOIL ME ON IT!! lol


----------



## Diana Mangual (Feb 18, 2012)

CAN YOU SHOW US PHOTOS OF THE PACKAGE AND THE PRODUCTS?! PRETTY PLEASE!





 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> SPOIL ME ON IT!! lol


----------



## Pancua (Feb 18, 2012)

Self Tanning Towelette (Gold Envelope)

Priti NYC Soy Nail Polish Remover

Weleda IRI5 Hydrating Day Cream

Weleda IRI5 Hydrating Night Cream

Smith's Rosebud Salve

So all in all, this box is ok for me. I will keep the Day and Night cream but the rest of it is up for trade.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 18, 2012)

wow! That is all stuff I'll use. Hooray! Can't wait for it to come.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Feb 18, 2012)

I love it! the products dont seem a crazy value, but they used decent brands, decent products that I would use and I been NEEDING a lip balm and we get a full size! LOVE...Iv also heard good things about weleda..the full size of those products are $20 each..that comodynes self tanner is $45 for the full box and has rave reviews on amazon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## geniabeme (Feb 18, 2012)

Hmmm I got a sample in BA of the Iris Hydrating Lotion that I liked. I hope I like those! The other things look interesting. Not quite sure if I am 100% on this box.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm I got a sample in BA of the Iris Hydrating Lotion that I liked. I hope I like those! The other things look interesting. Not quite sure if I am 100% on this box.


Between the Look Bag and this one, Look Bag wins out. I'll keep them both for one more month and then make a decision but so far these are #3 and #4 on the list. Birchbox and Beauty Army are still my #1 and #2.


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 18, 2012)

Nothing in there is particularly exciting to me, but they're all solid brands, and I might even give the self-tanner a shot, since my legs are an ungodly white. I'm super excited about this, so I'm eagerly awaiting mine!


----------



## Pancua (Feb 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nothing in there is particularly exciting to me, but they're all solid brands, and I might even give the self-tanner a shot, since my legs are an ungodly white. I'm super excited about this, so I'm eagerly awaiting mine!


Would you like an extra one? I'll send mine to you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ahkae (Feb 18, 2012)

I only got BB5 for the rosebud salve but I can see myself trying the other products.


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Feb 18, 2012)

My self tanner will definitely be up for grabs when my box arrives. I'm proud to be pale! Somewhat interested in the other products.  Hopefully, I'll get my box soon.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Feb 18, 2012)

I have been wanting to get my mom to go to a tan salon for a while. my mom is pale and I have been wanting her to try it, shes old school not into tans, but she recently had some surgery to reconstruct her body, a full body makeover I should say  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I think since she would be confortable with me applying it on her she might give it a try! I was beginning to think I would have to kidnap her and throw her in a tanning bed and lock her up "panic room" style LOL..so I am happy to try that!


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 18, 2012)

I'll let you know! I'm going to try mine out when I get it, since I'm still able to hide under jeans (you know, just in case it goes terrible awry). Thank you for the kind offer!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Would you like an extra one? I'll send mine to you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Souly (Feb 18, 2012)

Thats not a bad box. I'm excited to get mine now. We will see what next month brings. Thank you soooo much for sharing Pankua!


----------



## cjeanette (Feb 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ahkae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I only got BB5 for the rosebud salve but I can see myself trying the other products.



Same for me.  I love the salve so I figured I was getting 2 boxes for twelve so this box is still 50 cent cheaper than if I bought the salve at Sephora.  I can justify with the best of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am excited to try the night and day cream.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 18, 2012)

My salve is up for trade. I'm not thrilled by the scent of roses so this is a dud for me.

PM me with offers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 19, 2012)

This one looks pretty decent for a first box, and I'll actually use everything except the tanner.  Definitely worth the 6 bucks I paid after the free 2nd month, at least!

...Hey, anyone want to trade some perfume samples for my self tanner? Yeah, I'm one of the few who actually likes getting perfume samples, lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## snllama (Feb 19, 2012)

Im not 100% sold yet. I think it has to do with the fact that Weleda and Comodynes (the exact sample) were featured in Gogogirlfriend. It's like anything Gogo touched is tainted to me. 

But the soy nail polish remover is pretty exciting, plus Weleda is a great brand, and those sizes are perfect for having for travel.

Too bad there isn't tracking info yet but looks like we should all be expecting ours to arrive shortly! Thanks for letting us know Pancua!


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm not too impressed so far...but that's because I wasn't interested in the salve. I'll wait till you guys get your 2nd box to decide if I should subscribe. On the bright side, it's good to know us Texas will be getting the shipments faster!


----------



## Pancua (Feb 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im not 100% sold yet. I think it has to do with the fact that Weleda and Comodynes (the exact sample) were featured in Gogogirlfriend. It's like anything Gogo touched is tainted to me.
> 
> ...



Welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im not 100% sold yet. I think it has to do with the fact that Weleda and Comodynes (the exact sample) were featured in Gogogirlfriend. It's like anything Gogo touched is tainted to me.
> 
> ...



Weleda was in my blissmobox before too. I think they are just a company really looking for exposure.


----------



## Ampym (Feb 19, 2012)

Looking forward to trying the brand Weleda and I got the BOGO so I will stick around and see how they do. I am Ca so hopefully I will get my box next week. They were responsive on FB when I asked if I had made the deadline. After the crap box I got from BB this month I am hoping for something nice. I shold get me MG next week and BA next week as well=IT IS XMAS next week.


----------



## pinktergal (Feb 21, 2012)

I got my BB5 box today. No surprises since I saw all the spoilers (by choice).  Nice box, but nothing really exciting. A color product would have been nice. At least everything is usable for me, although I may or may not use the tanning towel. I give the box a "7".  I'll stay for another box or 2 to see how they develop.  I'm not disappointed, but also not blown out of the water, either.  It was lacking "pizazz", imho.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my BB5 box today. No surprises since I saw all the spoilers (by choice).  Nice box, but nothing really exciting. A color product would have been nice. At least everything is usable for me, although I may or may not use the tanning towel. I give the box a "7".  I'll stay for another box or 2 to see how they develop.  I'm not disappointed, but also not blown out of the water, either.  It was lacking "pizazz", imho.



I see what you are saying for sure. I'm hoping my box will be in my mail when I get home from work. Maybe they were trying to "play it safe" for their first box, to make sure the products appealed to everyone in some way, but maybe weren't anything too special? I guess we will see!


----------



## Diana Mangual (Feb 21, 2012)

maybe they are trying not to set the bar too high like myglam...so ppl dont get dissapointed?

id rather a "safe" box than a sucky one...LOL



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you are saying for sure. I'm hoping my box will be in my mail when I get home from work. Maybe they were trying to "play it safe" for their first box, to make sure the products appealed to everyone in some way, but maybe weren't anything too special? I guess we will see!


----------



## pinktergal (Feb 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> maybe they are trying not to set the bar too high like myglam...so ppl dont get dissapointed?
> ...


Yes, safe is better than sucky.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But you also need a little "wow factor" too, imho.  I'll take the BB5 box over MG, though!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 21, 2012)

For sure, I'm all about better safe than sorry, and I really think this is a nice box!


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 21, 2012)

I got mine today, and I'm super happy with it! All of the products seem to be high quality, and I've always wanted to try the Weleda iris stuff.


----------



## Jacinta (Feb 21, 2012)

I just received my box today.  Getting ready to add it to my blog about all of my beauty boxes.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Check it out if you get the chance!  Thanks girls!

http://mybeautyboxes.blogspot.com


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 21, 2012)

Got my box in the mail today! I'm going to try out the nail polish remover tonight, and I'll definitely use the moisturizer as my boscia day time moisturizer is almost gone and somehow I have no other moisturizer samples right now lol. I'm not OMG EXCITED about everything, but it is all stuff I will use. The utility of this box gets a 10 lol. Unless next month is really awesome, I don't see myself staying on. 

Its not bad, but it definitely doesn't excite me in the way beauty army or birchbox does, or my lookbag for that matter. I think "safe" is the best way to put it. 

Really liking how the rosebud salve feels on my lips though.


----------



## snllama (Feb 22, 2012)

Got my box today as well. I loved how cute and tiny it was! I wish they had an info card. Im definitely most excited about the salve, it's kept my lips hydrated for hours now without re-application. And I used it under my nose since Im sick and its irritated. AND on my cuticles. It really is a wonder product. 

I posted my review as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://mesjoiesdevivre.blogspot.com


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 22, 2012)

I just might be obsessed with this rosebud salve. I thought I would be turned off by the smell, but I've been putting it on since I opened my box last night. Turns out, its made less than an hour from where I live lol.


----------



## snllama (Feb 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just might be obsessed with this rosebud salve. I thought I would be turned off by the smell, but I've been putting it on since I opened my box last night. Turns out, its made less than an hour from where I live lol.



hah, are you in DC too? It's just an hour from here too. I just love the history of the store. I looked it up last night for my review. 

http://www.smithsrosebudsalve.net/history.html

and look at the photo album!! 

I've already used the salve more than I had expected. I love it!


----------



## Souly (Feb 22, 2012)

Me too. I love it. I usually don't like anything floral but this stuff is awesome.

I think I'm going to cancel this one. I like it but I already have $95 a month in subs



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just might be obsessed with this rosebud salve. I thought I would be turned off by the smell, but I've been putting it on since I opened my box last night. Turns out, its made less than an hour from where I live lol.








> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today as well. I loved how cute and tiny it was! I wish they had an info card. Im definitely most excited about the salve, it's kept my lips hydrated for hours now without re-application. And I used it under my nose since Im sick and its irritated. AND on my cuticles. It really is a wonder product.
> 
> ...


 Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too. I love it. I usually don't like anything floral but this stuff is awesome.
> 
> I think I'm going to cancel this one. I like it but I already have $95 a month in subs



I'm probably going to cancel after next month, since it is free. It is a nice box, but yeah, I spend WAY too much money on subscriptions.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 22, 2012)

I got mine yesterday.  I wasn't blown away, but it was a decent box, especially since we didn't know what to expect!  I love the Rosebud Salve - I've always wanted to try it, and the full size will last me forever.  I'm excited to try the day and night creams, too, though that will have to wait, since i got my Vichy box at the same time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  Ill probably use the nail polish remover at some point. The only thing I won't be using is the self tanner, because I am ridiculously pale and I'm fine with that...but it's alright, I'll put it up for trade at some point.

All in all, a decent bag.  I will get next month's since it's free, but I'll most likely be canceling after next month unless it completely blows me away.  I just have too many subs for my budget.


----------



## cjeanette (Feb 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today as well. I loved how cute and tiny it was! I wish they had an info card. Im definitely most excited about the salve, it's kept my lips hydrated for hours now without re-application. And I used it under my nose since Im sick and its irritated. AND on my cuticles. It really is a wonder product.
> 
> ...



I have a cold right now and using it on my nose has kept me from that red sore feeling!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got mine yesterday.  I wasn't blown away, but it was a decent box, especially since we didn't know what to expect!  I love the Rosebud Salve - I've always wanted to try it, and the full size will last me forever.  I'm excited to try the day and night creams, too, though that will have to wait, since i got my Vichy box at the same time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  Ill probably use the nail polish remover at some point. The only thing I won't be using is the self tanner, because I am ridiculously pale and I'm fine with that...but it's alright, I'll put it up for trade at some point.
> 
> All in all, a decent bag.  I will get next month's since it's free, but I'll most likely be canceling after next month unless it completely blows me away.  I just have too many subs for my budget.



I got really frustrated with the nail polish remover and traded it in for my bottle of pure acetone within two nails lol.


----------



## Ampym (Feb 22, 2012)

Got mine yesterday and all the boxes are the same. The Weleda samples are for dry skin so I will be sending them to a member of the MY GLAM forum, as I have acne oily skin. As one member put it the box is safe. I got the buy one get one free offer so if they do not get better by next month I will cancel. Loving BA for the mere fact that you get to pick your samples. BB has great brands but somehow I always get the suck box


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm in Bethesda, so DC area!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

And I LOVE history so I'm really excited by this photo album/product in general. SO FUN.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 22, 2012)

From my blog.

Another new subscription company out there that just launched this month is Beauty Box 5. Like all the other beauty box subscription services you get up to five deluxe-size samples to try each month. Beauty Box 5 costs $12 a month or you can choose a quarterly subscription for $30 ($6 savings) or a yearly one for $100 ($44 savings).
 




I have to admit I think the shipping box is cute, it's TINY compared to my Birchbox, Beauty Army box or even my Look Bag box. When I mean tiny I mean if you take two credit cards and laid the credit cards side-by-side it's that small (length wise) and it's just slightly wide than one credit card.

The one thing I did NOT like about this company is that they did not send out a shipping notice or a tracking number like Birchbox, Beauty Army, Julep or even MyGlam and that makes me nervous. The box was shipped via UPS Mail Innovations which Birchbox, The Look Bag and MyGlam also used this month.
 







Full size
*Smith's Rosebud Salve by The Rosebud Perfume Company* $6, 0.8 oz

Rosebud Salve is sold on Sephora for $6 and I see it all the time when I'm in line at my local Sephora. Every time I'm there I always end up using the tester because I love the subtle rose smell. I don't know why I never bothered to buy it before but now I don't need to.

Sephora describes the product as "This cult-favorite, multi-purpose lip balm soothes dry lips, calms and heals irritation, and soothes the sting of minor burns. Try dabbing on dry elbows or knees to condition, and relieve dryness. Also an excellent remedy for the treatment of diaper rash." On the back of the tin it says that it can "help to relieve chapped lips and skin, diaper rash, blemishes, detergent burns, and rough cuticles and may soften rough hands."

In December I bought from Birchbox the Jurlique Rose Love Balm ($6.50) which I've blogged about already. The Jurlique rose balm reminds me of the Smith's Rosebud Salve. I can't wait to try both of these together and see which works better. Frankly both smell pretty fantastic to me but it is an old fashion smell which reminds me of my childhood as my mother use to garden has the most amazing rose garden I can remember. I loved to pick the roses when they were in full bloom and both the Jurlique Rose Love Balm and this one remind of me of her rose garden. 





Sample size
*Weleda IRIS Hydrating Day and Night Creams*, 0.17 fl oz each
Full size 1.0 FL OZ (30ml)

Since these are samples and are about 1/5 the size of a full size I'm not entire sure how much these are worth or sold for. I know these samples are indeed available for sale since there are bar codes on the side but how much each are sold for that I don't know. The full size day cream sells for $20 while the night cream sells for $21.

The tubes are safety sealed so I had to poke a hole in the day cream to try it and the smell was a bit off putting to me. It has a very strong witch hazel odor which is one of the ingredients. The night cream does not smell at all like witch hazel and instead has sweet almond oil in it as well as shea butter. It looks like the main differences between the two is that the day cream has jojoba seed oil while the night has the sweet almond oil and of course the day cream has the witch hazel while the night cream has the shea butter in it, both contain the cocoa seed butter.

To be honest not sure if I like either one but I'll have to test it out rather than just smell it. 


Sample packet
*Self-tanning natural and uniform color by Comodynes*, 0.8 fl. oz / 7 mL - 1 towelette (valued at $1.87)

I won't be using the self-tanning towelette since (1) I don't like to tan and (2) thanks to GoGo Girlfriend I'm wary of Comodynes products. I know it's also sold on Drugstore.com for $14.99 for eight towelettes. 


Sample packet
*Soy Nail Polish Remover Priti NYC*, 12.7 cm x 10.16 cm - 1 wipe (valued at $0.99)
Full size: $9.99 for 10 wipes

I like the idea of a 100% biodegradable wipe but until I give myself a manicure and need to remove my polish I won't be trying this out any time soon.
  Over all I think that the company has some pretty big companies to follow. I can't help but think that Beauty Box 5 is more similar to Gogo Girlfriend and Eco-Emi than Birchbox or Beauty Army. Since I only paid $12 and get my next month's box for free thanks to a promo code they had I'll definitely stick with them one more month but I'm not sure if this will be a keeper for me since I'm very happy with Birchbox, Beauty Army and some what happy with MyGlam (I maybe a MyGlam Ambassador but MyGlam still needs some work to really rock me but more on that later). We'll see what next month brings and go from there.

FTC Disclaimer: Not affiliated with nor compensated by Beauty Box 5. Box purchased by me for my own personal use.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Feb 22, 2012)

I got mine today. I do like it..the samples are nice, the package came fast and neatly. The moisturizers smell nice and I do really like the rose salve which is actually pretty large amount of lip balm .................But with BB and the points, and beauty army being my current fave (if brands arent added this will change)..this one has to work hard to blow me away LOL, to top it off, it should of been $10 not $12. I will see about next month as you guys are. Who knows right?My limit is 2 per month


----------



## snllama (Feb 22, 2012)

Im pretty sure the lack of shipping was a mistake. I think they thought UPS was going to send out the tracking, and sometimes they do (like when I order from NYX I get the shipping confirmation from UPS). So hopefully next month it will be taken care of.

They do have a very active facebook account. I currently think they are 3rd place for me. BB, BA, then BB5 and MyGlam somewhere in the dog house.

I've used the salve so much today! The more I think about it, the more I am happy with this box, I mean I wanted to try these services to try out new products that I'd want to buy, all the really high valued birchboxes end up being masks or aging products that I dont ever use. At least all of these samples I'll try out.

And Zadi, I also was feel bummed about the Comodyne, but someone mentioned that they have amazing reviews everywhere. So I'd try one of your samples if you haven't yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## snllama (Feb 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm in Bethesda, so DC area!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 Wohoo! Im Arlington.

And thanks *Souly* for the well wishes! Im almost over this darn cold!


----------



## FireNRice (Feb 23, 2012)

I came home today to find my box waiting for me! 



 What an awesome surprise!

â€‹

I noticed a couple people mentioned being wary of the Comodynes tanning towelette and something about it being associated with GoGoGirlfriend. Can someone explain to me why?


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 23, 2012)

GGG has a bad reputation - there's a thread called GoGoGirlfriend complaints. Comodynes itself maybe a good company but thanks to GGG I'm just skiddish of some of the companies they sent products from. My first and last box had items in it that were good, well known brands (Urban Decay) BUT the items they sent out were discontinued like the Urban Decay loose pigment they sent that was selling for a $1 at the time.

I have another Comodynes item from GGG but never used it. Come to think of it most of the stuff in my GGG October box I never used.


----------



## TacomaGirl (Feb 23, 2012)

I've bought Comodynes cleansing face wipes from Trader Joe's a couple of times and really liked them. I had first heard about the brand in Allure. I would be weary about the tan towel giving me an uneven tan because of what it is more so than the brand name.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We should take a MuT field trip to woodsboro and convince them to let us be brand ambassadors...aka free supply of rosebud salve for life.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 23, 2012)

LOL!


----------



## Souly (Feb 23, 2012)

Did anyone else notice the weleda expires in April? Better hurry!


----------



## snllama (Feb 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> We should take a MuT field trip to woodsboro and convince them to let us be brand ambassadors...aka free supply of rosebud salve for life.



haha. we should! get a tour, do a blog post, feel special. I say yes! Seriously. should we contact them?


----------



## cjeanette (Feb 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else notice the weleda expires in April? Better hurry!



Thanks for pointing this out!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> haha. we should! get a tour, do a blog post, feel special. I say yes! Seriously. should we contact them?



yessss let's do it!!! I have a car, so thats no problem, lol. PM me!!


----------



## Diana Mangual (Feb 24, 2012)

I  used the Commodynes tanning wipe and it was actually nice...it did give me a very *slight* tan, hardly noticeable (but then again I am not light skinned)..but my sister kept saying  I looked like a had a warm glow!!!!






I am pretty sure you can build it up with a full pack of wipes..a great thing is that it doesn't smell and it dries fast almost instantly. One wipe covers quite a bit of area too. Just my little input for those who maybe considering it.


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 24, 2012)

Oooh, thanks for the heads up!!
 



> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else notice the weleda expires in April? Better hurry!


----------



## cjeanette (Feb 24, 2012)

I used the weleda night cream last night.  I didn't really care for it.  It didn't seem to absorb?


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 24, 2012)

I did use it myself last night and liked it. My skin sucked up the oil quickly since my skin was so dry last night. I did notice you only need a pea size amount for your entire face and neck.


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Feb 25, 2012)

Beauty Box 5 is starting out on the wrong foot with me. Still no box for. No response to the email I sent 4 days ago. As usual though, no problems charging my bank account.


----------



## pharmatwizz (Feb 26, 2012)

Hey everyone!

I was looking more into Weleda, and though some of you might be interested in this:

http://usa.weleda.com/weleda-magazine-signup.aspx

Get tips on natural living and beauty delivered to your inbox twice a year for free. Just enter your info here and click "Sign me up!" The first 300 people will receive three free samples of Weleda Facial Care products and everyone will get a coupon to save $2.00 on your next Weleda purchase in stores or at usa.weleda.com.

I'm not sure how long that has been up, but after signing up they did send me an email saying I was one of the first 300 and will get the three samples.

Worth a try if you wanted to know more about them!


----------



## snllama (Feb 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pharmatwizz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey everyone!
> 
> ...



awesome! thanks for letting us know. i dont mind signing up for a newsletter that is only twice a year. hopefully i subscribed in time for the samples!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pharmatwizz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey everyone!
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks. I got the email about being one of the first 300. yay!


----------



## FireNRice (Feb 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pharmatwizz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey everyone!
> 
> ...


 Does it let you know right away if you were one of the first 300?


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Feb 27, 2012)

yes - i just signed up now and got the email saying i was one of the first 300.
 



> Originally Posted by *FireNRice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Does it let you know right away if you were one of the first 300?


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hmm that's weird...I signed up 5 hours again and they didn't tell me I was in the first 300...

Edit: actually nevermind, it was in my spam folder!
 



> Originally Posted by *makeupgooroo8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yes - i just signed up now and got the email saying i was one of the first 300.


----------



## snllama (Feb 27, 2012)

Too bad gmail is down for some reason. I guess my first email was also sent to my spam folder since I signed up hours ago as well.


----------



## calexxia (Feb 27, 2012)

YAY! I got the email, too!


----------



## snllama (Feb 27, 2012)

wohoo, i got it as well. found it in my spam folder on my mac mail. realized that modcloth, hautelook, roku, and cvs emails have been going to my spam folder! so odd and annoying.


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't know what is up with Gmail and spam! they are TOO good at finding spam e-mails! I feel like if I delete an e-mail even once without reading it it automatically assumes that e-mail address is spam.
 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wohoo, i got it as well. found it in my spam folder on my mac mail. realized that modcloth, hautelook, roku, and cvs emails have been going to my spam folder! so odd and annoying.


----------



## mishtastic (Feb 27, 2012)

Just signed up and was one of the 300. So the offer still works if you haven't signed up.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Feb 27, 2012)

Yay! I was one of the 300! Though gmail sent the email straight to spam. lol. Thank you!


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Feb 27, 2012)

Omg I love u guys! I was one of the 300 too! And I found out about the mad skincare samples through here too. Sigh...I love samples a bit too much


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Feb 27, 2012)

Awesome, I was once of the first 300 as well!! So excited, thank you guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 27, 2012)

Ahhh BB5 is having their launch party this Thursday here in downtown Austin!! I wish I could go but I don't really have a way of getting downtown (nor feel comfortable going down there on a Thursday night alone...it's basically drunken college kid mania)


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 28, 2012)

So, I just signed up for the Weleda thing to see if all of the 300 spaces had been filled, and they hadn't! I just got an email saying that I was one of the first 300. Yay for more free stuff!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 28, 2012)

This is crazy....how is it not full yet?


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is crazy....how is it not full yet?


Possibly because they either didn't pull the page down yet or that it's a best kept secret and hasn't been picked up by beauty bloggers. I know I haven't mentioned it on my wall or blog.


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 28, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing, too. I haven't really seen a lot of exposure for this, so maybe that's why?
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is crazy....how is it not full yet?


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 3, 2012)

I just signed up and got the email that I was one of the first 300 ppl to sign up. yey! has anyone received the samples in their mailboxes?


----------



## mszJessica (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm one of 300 too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 5, 2012)

You know, after I signed up (via my mobile) and I tried to take the beauty quiz thing I couldn't answer some of the q's because for some reason the drop down bars weren't working on my touch screen so I tried to e-mail them to change them (I'm certainly not blonde!) but it's been I'd say about a week now and I still have yet to hear anything. I have a feeling this is one of those subs I'll be dropping faster than a freshly buttered piece of toast.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You know, after I signed up (via my mobile) and I tried to take the beauty quiz thing I couldn't answer some of the q's because for some reason the drop down bars weren't working on my touch screen so I tried to e-mail them to change them (I'm certainly not blonde!) but it's been I'd say about a week now and I still have yet to hear anything. I have a feeling this is one of those subs I'll be dropping faster than a freshly buttered piece of toast.



Yeah, I'm getting my free box this month from the BOGO code, and if its not filled with gold I'll be canceling...since I just can't afford it.


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 5, 2012)

I'll probably be cancelling after this month as well. I liked last month's box, but I wasn't blown away. I'm trying to cut it down to only 2 subs a month, so this will likely be one of the first to go!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll probably be cancelling after this month as well. I liked last month's box, but I wasn't blown away. I'm trying to cut it down to only 2 subs a month, so this will likely be one of the first to go!



Yup, exactly.


----------



## snllama (Mar 5, 2012)

I really like this box! I didnt like the weleda now that Ive used them, but Im so obsessed with the rosebud salve that the box paid for itself. But since its $12 I will be looking for a higher value this month or I will also be canceling.


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 5, 2012)

Will be cancelling also if march box doesnt wow me.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really like this box! I didnt like the weleda now that Ive used them, but Im so obsessed with the rosebud salve that the box paid for itself. But since its $12 I will be looking for a higher value this month or I will also be canceling.



Yeah, if it were 10, I'd be more willing to keep it.


----------



## snllama (Mar 5, 2012)

It's funny that those $2 matter so much. It's like when clothes is 49.95 Im probably more likely to buy then 50. Oh marketing.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's funny that those $2 matter so much. It's like when clothes is 49.95 Im probably more likely to buy then 50. Oh marketing.


haha yup. But in the world of beauty boxes, 12 for a mediocre box vs 10 for a good one really makes a HUGE difference.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 8, 2012)

Several new brands have gone up on the BB5 website.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 8, 2012)

Also they conveniently added a "forgot password" option to their log in. Maybe they won't be on my cancel list.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 8, 2012)

Funny how the $2 makes a difference, isn't it? But I agree that $10 seems to be the "happy price point" for me. I wouldn't have done Julep if it weren't for the promo code for a penny, and the only reason I'm ok with SS being $15 is because of the ALLURE connection. I kinda feel the same way about the quarterlies....even if it averages out to $10 per month, I don't get that extra "kick" of a monthly shipment.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 8, 2012)

My biggest complaint with BB5 is mostly my fault. I had forgotten to use the B1G1 code so I emailed them and asked if they could set my account up. 2 days later I am told there is no way for them to do it and canceling my account &amp; reentering would do no good either.

I have a somewhat hard time believing this but I stayed with them anyways. I wasn't that crazy about their box. I've since given away everything but the weleda lotons, those I actually liked. I'm willing to give them 1 more month (maybe) but if it's medicore, it'll go away.


----------



## ahkae (Mar 8, 2012)

I emailed them about 3 days ago since they have the billing and shipping names mixed up. Have not gotten a response. =/


----------



## JadedBeauty (Mar 10, 2012)

Hey I was just wondering if anyone got their free weleda samples yet for signing up for the newsletter? It said I was one of the first 300 but I haven't heard anything since that.


----------



## snllama (Mar 10, 2012)

nope. nothing yet. Sometimes those free samples take 6-8 weeks. Sometimes I sign up for crazy amounts of samples and forget until they show up in the mail 2 months later. I wouldn't be worried  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JadedBeauty (Mar 10, 2012)

Yeah, that is so true! lol a nice surprise in the mail is always good!


----------



## calexxia (Mar 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> nope. nothing yet. Sometimes those free samples take 6-8 weeks. Sometimes I sign up for crazy amounts of samples and forget until they show up in the mail 2 months later. I wouldn't be worried  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Indeed! I got a bubble mailer the other day, got excited...turned out it was a package of Puffs that I had ordered as a freebie like three months ago and promptly forgotten.

Then again, I also frequently forget about free samples because so often they never actually ship.


----------



## ahkae (Mar 20, 2012)

Received my BB5 today. I'm actually very happy with it!


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 20, 2012)

Ahkae-what came in your box?


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 20, 2012)

does the 2 for 1 code still work? If so, what is it?


----------



## ahkae (Mar 20, 2012)

Freeman Facial Anti-Stress Mask Dead Sea Minerals (0.5 fl oz / $1.99)
Lavera Mango Milk Treatment for Colored Hair (0.8 fl oz / $2.99)
Pur-lisse Pur-Delicate Gentle Soy Milk Cleanser and Makeup Remover (1.7 fl oz / $11)
Becca Eye Tint in Baroque (0.24 fl oz / $24.00)
Lavera Trend Sensitiv Kajal Eye Liner in No. 2 (0.04 oz / $??)


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 20, 2012)

At least they're big samples?


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 20, 2012)

i felt like my box was a bunch of junk..lol..i can appreciate the eye tint because its highly pigmented...but theres nothing in the box that stood out. especially for it being a $12 box and not $10


----------



## ahkae (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm happy with my box. It only cost $6 since I used the code.


----------



## snllama (Mar 20, 2012)

Did your boxes come fedex? Im trying to figure out what I have coming other than this box and I got a missed delivery notice from them.


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 20, 2012)

Mine came UPS mail innovations


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ahkae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm happy with my box. It only cost $6 since I used the code.



This was why I did it in the first place.  I use the rose salve from last month anyway and pay $6 or so for it from Sephora so I felt like I was really paying $6 to try it for 2 months.  Worth the price.  There is just nothing about the company that stands out enough to make me want to continue.


----------



## snllama (Mar 20, 2012)

okay, hrm now Im so curious as to what that fedex was. gah. they wouldn't deliver it since my name isnt on the callbox outside! so silly.


----------



## o0jeany0o (Mar 20, 2012)

This is what I got in my box today. Overall not bad, but $12 is a bit much. I used to code so it's like $6, so I feel better about.

Depending on next month's box I might cancel, I just can't spend so much on beauty boxes.


----------



## ahkae (Mar 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is what I got in my box today. Overall not bad, but $12 is a bit much. I used to code so it's like $6, so I feel better about.
> 
> Depending on next month's box I might cancel, I just can't spend so much on beauty boxes.


Is this your first box?


----------



## o0jeany0o (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah, I wish I got the Rose lipbalm, but i hope i like these items.
 



> Originally Posted by *ahkae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is this your first box?


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does the 2 for 1 code still work? If so, what is it?



It is no longer valid, it was for the introductory box only according to their fb.


----------



## Felicity BB5 (Mar 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i felt like my box was a bunch of junk..lol..i can appreciate the eye tint because its highly pigmented...but theres nothing in the box that stood out. especially for it being a $12 box and not $10



I'm so sorry you felt like it was all junk!  Have you had an opportunity to test out the rest of the products?  Do you have any suggestions for products you'd like to see? I actually just used quite a few products from the March box during the mtvU Woodie Awards in Austin, Texas.  Stop by the Beauty Box 5 site and click on our blog when you have a chance.  We should also have our online store up and running here soon.

Best,

Felicity Fromholz

Resident Product Expert/Makeup Artist/Blogger

Beauty Box 5


----------



## FireNRice (Mar 22, 2012)

I am a happy girl today.  I came home to find not 1, but 2 subscription boxes waiting for me!  Here's what I got in my BeautyBox5





I don't think I'm going to continue this subscription though.  This wasn't a bad box, but it wasn't a super good box either, and with the need to cut down on subscriptions, at $12 a month, this one's probably on the chopping block.


----------



## Ampym (Mar 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i felt like my box was a bunch of junk..lol..i can appreciate the eye tint because its highly pigmented...but theres nothing in the box that stood out. especially for it being a $12 box and not $10



I feel the same way and CANCELLED today!


----------



## livelifeeasy (Mar 22, 2012)

I cancelled as well!


----------



## Jacinta (Mar 22, 2012)

I think I am going to purchase the yearly subscription. Each box only costs $8.33 that way. I think they really stepped up their game this month and introduced us to some products we hadn't seen before. I don't see how people are complaining when two full size MAKEUP samples were included. Isn't this what we all fuss about??


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think I am going to purchase the yearly subscription. Each box only costs $8.33 that way. I think they really stepped up their game this month and introduced us to some products we hadn't seen before. I don't see how people are complaining when two full size MAKEUP samples were included. Isn't this what we all fuss about??



Some people will never be happy regardless. I didn't not like either of the boxes from bb5, but for 12/month, I can go buy a full size of a make up item I really WANT in a color I prefer. Basically, its not them, its me. I got too subscription happy and ended up with WAY too many samples.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 22, 2012)

I was dubious about the first box but after this last box, I realized they are just not for me either. I canceled last night.


----------



## livelifeeasy (Mar 22, 2012)

> I think I am going to purchase the yearly subscription. Each box only costs $8.33 that way. I think they really stepped up their game this month and introduced us to some products we hadn't seen before. I don't see how people are complaining when two full size MAKEUP samples were included. Isn't this what we all fuss about??


 I was underwhelmed by the box. And I only recieved one makeup product, the eye tint-which is basically the exact color of my skin, so that was useless to me.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think I am going to purchase the yearly subscription. Each box only costs $8.33 that way. I think they really stepped up their game this month and introduced us to some products we hadn't seen before. I don't see how people are complaining when two full size MAKEUP samples were included. Isn't this what we all fuss about??


 Depends on the box. I only got the Becca eye tint and while it was full size I doubt I'll ever use it. Just because a box contains a full size item doesn't mean the item is of quality. This box made it really easy for me to decide to go for a third month or cancel now. The two boxes I've received - Feb and March - aren't bad but they're not products I would like to continue to receive.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 22, 2012)

I actually liked this month's box, I only canceled because I have to cut down to only 2 subs and it can't beat BB, and I've been dying to try Conscious Box.

I was a little sad, though - the eye tint looks really pretty swatched on my arm, but once I put it on my eye, it's completely invisible.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually liked this month's box, I only canceled because I have to cut down to only 2 subs and it can't beat BB, and I've been dying to try Conscious Box.
> 
> I was a little sad, though - the eye tint looks really pretty swatched on my arm, but once I put it on my eye, it's completely invisible.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Mine was pretty invisible also?  I used primer first and still nothing.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was pretty invisible also?  I used primer first and still nothing.



I think that is why they call it a tint. : bummer.


----------



## snllama (Mar 22, 2012)

I still haven't gotten my box. Too bad there is no tracking number so that I could figure out where the hell it was. :-/


----------



## tessak (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm canceling too. The Weleda with an April expiration date pushed me over the edge.


----------



## Jacinta (Mar 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Some people will never be happy regardless. I didn't not like either of the boxes from bb5, but for 12/month, I can go buy a full size of a make up item I really WANT in a color I prefer. Basically, its not them, its me. I got too subscription happy and ended up with WAY too many samples.



I completely agree about using the money on a product that you really want.  I also feel that people will be unhappy regardless.  You and I think a lot alike!  Lol.  All of these subscription services are a gamble.  I think the fun is in the surprise!


----------



## calexxia (Mar 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I completely agree about using the money on a product that you really want.  I also feel that people will be unhappy regardless.  You and I think a lot alike!  Lol.  All of these subscription services are a gamble.  I think the fun is in the surprise!


Sure, SOMEONE will always be unhappy--we are all looking for different things! The important thing is to make sure that you, as an individual, are happy. That's the reason my subscription mania faded VERY quickly: I realized that I would wind up getting a ton of duplicates and things that I wouldn't get around to trying. Even as much of a polishwhore as I am, I don't know that I'll actually want any of the upcoming Julep Maven boxes, so will just keep skipping for now; Sample Society impressed me with what was in their inaugural box (although I will be watching closely to see if that continues), and Birchbox has yet to disappoint. MyGlam, I'm still on the fence about, and the "newer" subs that are sprouting up like crazy, I'm not willing to go through the bumps with as a result. Yes, BeautyFix and Beauty Army have devoted adherents (and I definitely see the value of them), but I've yet to spot anything on either site that makes it of value TO ME.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 23, 2012)

I agree that people will be unhappy regardless. That's why I decided to cancel my subscriptions to The Look Bag and Beauty Box 5. I'm not happy with the contents so I rather save the $22 (between the two subscriptions) and save it to buy something I rather try. Better to quit than continue and be unhappy.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeah, I expected sheer, but not INVISIBLE.  Probably because mine was such a light champagne shade and I am so pale.  Might have worked better on dark skin?



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 23, 2012)

I decided to cancel this box. I unfortunately did not get in on the 2 boxes/$12 but I don't think it's for me either way. I wasn't impressed with either boxes I saw posted here for Beauty Box and it costs $12 vs the $10 I pay for BB and The Look Bag and I have been way more impressed with those subs compared to this. That $2 can start adding up over a year especially when you have as many subs as I do. I do like that they seem to be incorporating more organic/natural products but there are other subs that do that (and a better job at it imo). I'm glad I didn't love it because I need to cut back on my subs and this made the decision pretty easy for me.   

I received the Weleda day and night cream-I have used and like the night cream but eek it expires in 1 week!

The purlisse makeup remover

nail polish wipes

Eyeliner in brown so I doubt it will show up on my skin

This was my first and last box because I was disappointed and Nothing really stood out to me (I think BB has me spoiled!




)


----------



## 4daisy (Mar 23, 2012)

I don't understand, why is everyone so mad at weleda's expiration date? You don't even know if other products are expired.

When I came to US I was shocked to find out that NONE of the beauty products have expiration date stated. All beauty products in Europe do. I mean, would you buy something consumable without expiration date? Whatever you put on your skin is "consumable by skin", too

What if it's been sitting on the shelf for years?

I like Weleda, I recognized, that it's German, by container (they only make those in European countries)

I've been using Vichy for about ten years, and it has always had expiration date (up to 3 yrs)

Same about makeup.

I suspect, that some companies in the US use that advantage to sell "expired" products

Like Dermstore. Have you ever wondered, why they still have discontinued products? Yuk


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *4daisy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't understand, why is everyone so mad at weleda's expiration date? You don't even know if other products are expired.
> 
> ...


I agree, the Weleda has the expiration because its German, and honestly it doesn't mean April 1st OMG YOUR STUFF IS SUDDENLY BAD.


----------



## 4daisy (Mar 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree, the Weleda has the expiration because its German, and honestly it doesn't mean April 1st OMG YOUR STUFF IS SUDDENLY BAD.


 Yeah, like this week it's ok to use it, but at 23.59 on March 31st - OMG - trash



  





It would be still the same good cream.

Throw it away when you notice changed its consistency . Expriration date is only recommendation, it doesn't mean it'll poison you


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree, the Weleda has the expiration because its German, and honestly it doesn't mean April 1st OMG YOUR STUFF IS SUDDENLY BAD.



It still doesn't look good.  I have no doubt that samples from US companies can often be older than we realize.  It's the perception. Sending out a sample that has an expiration date 2 months away doesn't look good.  When entering a market that is pretty saturated with sample companies details like this can be a deciding factor in where people spend their money.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> It still doesn't look good.  I have no doubt that samples from US companies can often be older than we realize.  It's the perception. Sending out a sample that has an expiration date 2 months away doesn't look good.  When entering a market that is pretty saturated with sample companies details like this can be a deciding factor in where people spend their money.



Sure but its definitely not as big of a deal as a lot of people make it out to be, imo. But I guess I feel that way about a lot of things that people complain about. 

If you have a month and a half to use a week's worth of product, its not really a companies problem you have 10 other subs that provide you with skincare, you know?


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 23, 2012)

I agree, and I just received my box earlier this week!
 



> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> It still doesn't look good.  I have no doubt that samples from US companies can often be older than we realize.  It's the perception. Sending out a sample that has an expiration date 2 months away doesn't look good.  When entering a market that is pretty saturated with sample companies details like this can be a deciding factor in where people spend their money.


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 13, 2013)

I haven't heard a lot of buzz about Beauty Box 5, so I gave it a whirl and subbed on a month-to-month basis. I got my first box today.



Spoiler







While the brands seem to be a little more drugstore-oriented than the ones prominently featured on the site (Ellis Faas, Becca, etc.), I love Aveeno and love lavender, so that's a win, the eyeshadow is a shimmery plum (I got "Calm"), I'm always down to try a new lip balm. Not sure about the mask, but I'll give it a whirl. Normally I wouldn't be too jazzed to get a deodorant, but it's full size and like this brand (although I have a slight preference for Dove's version of the same). 

I usually toss the included coupons in sub boxes, but there's a coupon for another free full size Secret deodorant (either invisible solid or clear gel), and some additional high-value coupons for Venus/Olay razors that I will probably use.

And phew, finally a box without a mascara/bronzer/nail polish! For $12 bux, I was happy with the box, and think I'll keep BB5 around a bit longer to see how it plays out.



Are any of you guys subbed to BB5 any more? It seems this thread is a bit stale. I'd be interested to see what others received.


----------



## Bethanys (Nov 13, 2013)

I've gotten about 4 Beauty Box 5's now, and I think I'm going to cancel, and try something new.  It's just........boring.  I'm always underwhelmed when I get these boxes.  I end up using most of the things, but nothing really excites me.  Today, I got my November box. I got Secret deodorant also, which I'll use, because it's my usual brand, but...blah.  I also got the Aveeno Body Wash, not real excited, since I got Aveeno lotion last month, which I haven't even used.  The eyeshadow I got is electric blue-as a hazel eyed, 39 year old teacher, I'm not into electric blue eyeshadow. I got the face mask, which I'll use eventually, but not excited about, and Be a Bombshell eye shadow pencil stick thing in Hang Over, which is brown.  I'll try it, but again, not excited.

I'd just rather go to Walgreens and purchase my own deodorant, body wash and face masks, you know? Compared to Ipsy and Birchbox, while I end up using more things with BB5, it's just not much fun. I'm going to cancel and put the $ towards something else.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 14, 2013)

Subscribing for updates.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 14, 2013)

I get this one. It is decent - products are always nice, though it's not the most exciting...


----------



## v0ltagekid (Nov 15, 2013)

I cancelled my BB5 in July (I had like 2 months left in my sub pre-paid, so I got those boxes) but this month I got another box? I don't think I was billed.. I have looked everywhere and I can't find a charge. 

I might just not recognize the name, what do they bill under? I can't find my method of payment for my first subscription with them :/!!


----------



## lanabuch (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm still subbed, I think receiving a clay mask (with real clay) really bummed me out. Clay masks are awful for your skin because it draws out toxins too fast which will in turn break your skin out. I got nail wipes instead of the lip balm. I'm going to give this box one more shot and if I'm not impressed again, I'm going to cancel.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 15, 2013)

This mask surprisingly isn't the soaking-wet-drenched-slipping-off-the-face type, for the first time I thought it had an appropriate amount of product and my skin looked very fresh and clean after I used it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lanabuch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm still subbed, I think receiving a clay mask (with real clay) really bummed me out. Clay masks are awful for your skin because it draws out toxins too fast which will in turn break your skin out. I got nail wipes instead of the lip balm.

I'm going to give this box one more shot and if I'm not impressed again, I'm going to cancel.

That has never been the case for me with clay masks, in fact, using them every couple of weeks keeps my breakouts at bay. I have never heard or read anyone say they are bad for your skin...in fact, I always see them recommended.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This mask surprisingly isn't the soaking-wet-drenched-slipping-off-the-face type, for the first time I thought it had an appropriate amount of product and my skin looked very fresh and clean after I used it. 
I liked it, too! The smell reminded me of something and I can't quite figure out what it was, though!


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I liked it, too! The smell reminded me of something and I can't quite figure out what it was, though!

I just tried the mask, and liked it as well. I would recommend having a wet wipe nearby after you apply it, because it leaves white clay residue on your hands. It didn't irritate or over-dry my skin, and left it nice and smooth. I don't think I will repurchase because I prefer masks in a tube to paper masks, but the advantage of getting single-use samples in sub boxes is that it it doesn't add to my growing mountain of multi-use samples. I can see it now:

"After a long struggle with subscription box addiction, panicked lost her battle on Saturday after suffocating under an avalanche of mascara and nail polish samples. A service will be held in the skin care department of Sephora at 10:30 on Sunday. In lieu of flowers, please consider a mini-haul."


----------



## smiletorismile (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I cancelled my BB5 in July (I had like 2 months left in my sub pre-paid, so I got those boxes) but this month I got another box? I don't think I was billed.. I have looked everywhere and I can't find a charge. 

I might just not recognize the name, what do they bill under? I can't find my method of payment for my first subscription with them :/!!
Yeah, I got the last two months for free, November was the first box since I started getting them again in September that I paid for. They bill under BB5 or Beauty Box 5 I'm not exactly sure, but it's definatly easy to connect the name with them.


----------



## AmandaMaven (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, I got the last two months for free, November was the first box since I started getting them again in September that I paid for. They bill under BB5 or Beauty Box 5 I'm not exactly sure, but it's definatly easy to connect the name with them.

I got the last two months free too. I emailed them and asked about it and they promised they wouldnt send me more boxes. I almost wished I didn't say anything and see how long it could have gone haha


----------



## smiletorismile (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaMaven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I got the last two months free too. I emailed them and asked about it and they promised they wouldnt send me more boxes. I almost wished I didn't say anything and see how long it could have gone haha
I thought about doing that too, but I started feeling bad, so I decided to just pay for them.


----------



## teamomof8 (Nov 19, 2013)

I just got my first one this month and I think I'm going to cancel. Nothing super exciting.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 19, 2013)

December spoiler!


----------



## smiletorismile (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  December spoiler!




That's pretty awesome, sadly I already have most of those.


----------



## lanabuch (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  December spoiler!





Where do you find information about this at? I still can't access my account from them....


----------



## OiiO (Nov 19, 2013)

I am actually one of the contributors to BB5 so I get sneak peeks early.


----------



## smiletorismile (Dec 12, 2013)

I know not too many people get this box anymore, but I got my box in yesterday and I really like it!




  I got an Ofra Lipgloss Plumper in Sultry. Love this color and I think it might be a full size!   Foot Smoother, I already have one of these, but I may keep it around anyway since I don't like using these things for more then like a month.   NYX Love in Rio palette in En Fuego. I got the one that I wanted!    Body Drench lotion   Clean and Clear moisturizer.   Overall I really like this box and I think it's well worth the $12. *Sorry the picture is awful, I got a new camera and it really stinks.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 12, 2013)

I got almost the same box...different shadow: (Middle one is more brown and less yellow in person)


----------



## lanabuch (Dec 12, 2013)

Eh, I'm gonna cancel. I don't think any of these in the new box are that great.


----------



## teamomof8 (Dec 13, 2013)

I haven't received my December box yet...probably tomorrow or Saturday according to tracking but I cancelled yesterday. I needed to slim down my subs a bit and this was my least fave.


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 13, 2013)

I received the foot smoother, Body Drench lotion (I actually really like the Body Drench lip balm from last month), the NYX palette in Moonlit Skinny Dip, Ofra lipgloss in Sultry, and the Clean and Clear moisturizer.

The foot smoother and lotion did a pretty awesome job making my elbows nice and smooth -- they get so gross and dry this time of year, and the body scrub products I've been using in the shower weren't really cutting it. The lotion has a fresh, cucumbery scent, and doesn't smell like weed/hemp. The moisturizer is lightweight/not greasy and absorbs instantly. I generally prefer non-plumping products, but I do really like the color and pigmentation of the lip gloss, and there's not too much shimmer, which is nice. I added some clear gloss on top to give it a little more slip/hydration/gloss.

Overall, I was happy with my box. This is my second box with BB5. It may not be my favorite sub box, but it definitely helps me be a little more chill while impatiently waiting for my other boxxen, and the price is right.


----------



## lanabuch (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teamomof8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't received my December box yet...probably tomorrow or Saturday according to tracking but I cancelled yesterday. I needed to slim down my subs a bit and this was my least fave.
Apparently I cancelled too late, so I will be receiving a Jan, Feb, and March box lol

Hopefully the samples will be good enough that I can use them in a care package to my friend in Afghanistan!


----------



## OiiO (Dec 16, 2013)

Loved my NYX palette, even though the shadows weren't that pigmented.

Also wearing that Ofra lip gloss in the selfie below.


----------



## Brittann (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Loved my NYX palette, even though the shadows weren't that pigmented.

Also wearing that Ofra lip gloss in the selfie below.








I wish I had gotten this eyeshadow palette instead of the brown/olive colored one that I received. These colors are really pretty!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Loved my NYX palette, even though the shadows weren't that pigmented.

Also wearing that Ofra lip gloss in the selfie below.








Beautiful! I got the same palette. I haven't used it yet, but I need to asap!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 16, 2013)

Just got an email asking me to re-sub and saying that January will include this:





I haven't subbed in several months but I'm tempted.  I like H2O plus, and I wish I had gotten the NYX palette and foot smoother in yall's Dec box.


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got an email asking me to re-sub and saying that January will include this:





I haven't subbed in several months but I'm tempted.  I like H2O plus, and I wish I had gotten the NYX palette and foot smoother in yall's Dec box.  

So wait, i I unsubscribe each month, they'll send me spoilers? Someone fire the marketing guy. 



 

I do like H2O+'s stuff, so I'll be excited to try this sample.


----------



## smiletorismile (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got an email asking me to re-sub and saying that January will include this:





I haven't subbed in several months but I'm tempted.  I like H2O plus, and I wish I had gotten the NYX palette and foot smoother in yall's Dec box.  
I've been really wanting to try the H2O Plus line, so I'm excited about this. What I think is funny though, is that I'm a subscriber and I still got this email.


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Loved my NYX palette, even though the shadows weren't that pigmented.

Also wearing that Ofra lip gloss in the selfie below.





Wow! Amazing job! Also, you know how to take a ridiculously flattering selfie like nobody's business.Any tips?


----------



## OiiO (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wow! Amazing job! Also, you know how to take a ridiculously flattering selfie like nobody's business.Any tips?
Haha, thanks!! Honestly, it's a total fluke, because 90% of my selfies turn out terrible.


----------



## lissa3243 (Jan 3, 2014)

I got the 3 month "gift"subscription on a gift card to myself with the discount. It looked like a good variety of products and I like that its stuff I'll actually use. We shall see I resubscribe after my 3 months is up.


----------



## EmGee (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wow! Amazing job! Also, you know how to take a ridiculously flattering selfie like nobody's business.Any tips?
Use a lot of matte makeup and contour a lot.

And if it is a pic that shows your eyes open try and make them look bigger or look up a bit- whenever I do that my pics look better and when I don't they always look like crap.

Most of my decent pics I use primer and a lot of undereye concealer.

I've had a bit of bad luck w a jaw/face injury 2 years ago and a few skin issues this year and most people never seem to notice at all if I do my makeup right!


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 8, 2014)

Yay! I got mine in the mail today. God bless BB5 for being the first box to arrive every month. Here's what I received:



Spoiler











I like the fragrance of the body wash and cuticle oil, although the cuticle oil brush is a little on the stiff side. The lip balm is very coconutty. I'm meh about the Jergens, but I'm sure it will be used. I was actually thinking about buying some of the gloves, so those will get used as well. Not sure what to think about the mirror, but it's lightweight and stands up on its own, so it will probably end up in a desk drawer or travel kit.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm actually really excited about several of those things! I hope mine comes tomorrow!


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm actually really excited about several of those things! I hope mine comes tomorrow! 

Yeah, me too! I'm really happy about the cuticle oil because I am apparently receiving the Butter London Nail Fertilizer variation in my Sample Society box, so it worked out well.


----------



## lissa3243 (Jan 11, 2014)

> Yay! I got mine in the mail today. God bless BB5 for being the first box to arrive every month. Here's what I received: I got purple striped. I really like the oil I agree about the brush being stiff. I like this box Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I agree I feel like everything will get used often. The brush is stiff. It feels good and I like the sent as well. I also got purple but mine is striped.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 13, 2014)

Re: the stiff brush: I just separated the bristles with my fingers, and now it's soft and normal.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Re: the stiff brush: I just separated the bristles with my fingers, and now it's soft and normal. We
Weird, they must have put some sizing on it. Agreed, it definitely softens up with use.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Re: the stiff brush: I just separated the bristles with my fingers, and now it's soft and normal. We
Weird, they must have put some sizing on it. Agreed, it definitely softens up with use.

Yeah, at first I was like "is this just a plastic stick instead of a brush??" but it's perfectly normal now that I separated it. I really love the scent of the oil...I have several cuticle oils so I wasn't that excited to get it, but this is my favorite scent of all of the ones I have...very almondy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 16, 2014)

PSA: the Secret free deodorant coupon from last month's box expires in February, and the new products have hit the shelves around me. I picked up a free one in the lavender scent today. I actually really like the original scent one included in December's box.


----------



## Allison H (Jan 19, 2014)

I just signed up for BB5, so I should be receiving Feb's box. I'm new to all of these subscription boxes, the only other one I've joined so far is Ipsy (back in May)...BB5 doesn't look like the most glamorous subscription box, but it does look like I'd probably use most if not all of the items (from the previous boxes that I've seen).






Do they do spoilers like Ipsy? I can't navigate around their website right now...it says they're working on improving it, so hopefully I'll be able to navigate through it soon.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Allison H* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just signed up for BB5, so I should be receiving Feb's box. I'm new to all of these subscription boxes, the only other one I've joined so far is Ipsy (back in May)...BB5 doesn't look like the most glamorous subscription box, but it does look like I'd probably use most if not all of the items (from the previous boxes that I've seen).





Do they do spoilers like Ipsy? I can't navigate around their website right now...it says they're working on improving it, so hopefully I'll be able to navigate through it soon.
They have been sending out one spoiler usually a bit before the month starts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Jan 19, 2014)

> They have been sending out one spoiler usually a bit before the month starts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Great, thanks for the info!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 21, 2014)

Here's a spoiler for February!





We're getting the duo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Jan 21, 2014)

> Here's a spoiler for February!
> 
> We're getting the duo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yay! Thanks for the spoiler!


----------



## OiiO (Jan 21, 2014)

There's also going to be a $10 gift card to MyNameNecklace.com


----------



## Allison H (Jan 21, 2014)

> There's also going to be a $10 gift card to MyNameNecklace.com


 Never heard of that site, I'll have to take a look at it. Thanks!


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 21, 2014)

For any ladies that aren't current subscribers. They are giving away January's box for free if you order February's while supplies last. It's on their main page, just click the banner: https://www.beautybox5.com/


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There's also going to be a $10 gift card to MyNameNecklace.com
I haven't been able to find anything for $10 or under on the site, though, so it's one of those "gift cards" that I don't like to call a gift card  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Some cute things, though....I might be tempted!


----------



## Allison H (Jan 21, 2014)

> For any ladies that aren't current subscribers. They are giving away January's box for free if you order February's while supplies last. It's on their main page, just click the banner:Â https://www.beautybox5.com/


 I luckily fell into this group of ladies, but I didn't know about it until after I signed up for BB5, so it was a nice surprise. ðŸ˜Š I asked BB5's customer service when the Jan. boxes will be shipped out to this group of ladies (I couldn't find anything on the website), and she said they'll mail them out at the end of this week. So I assume anyone that signs up the following week up until the 31st will get their Jan. Box the following week.


----------



## ItsASubInABox (Jan 22, 2014)

Oooh I'm excited for February's box!


----------



## EmGee (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't been able to find anything for $10 or under on the site, though, so it's one of those "gift cards" that I don't like to call a gift card  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Some cute things, though....I might be tempted!
I'm pretty sure I got one of those coupons in a sub called Topbox a few months back.
I guess it is a good way for the site to advertise as I'm guessing it might be cheaper than other things...


----------



## MissFi (Jan 23, 2014)

I signed up for BB5 today. Just wondering since I didn't much on their website, would the Jan box be shipped out to me next week or would it be next month when they ship out February's box?


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissFi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I signed up for BB5 today. Just wondering since I didn't much on their website, would the Jan box be shipped out to me next week or would it be next month when they ship out February's box?
I think someone said something about them shipping out next week sometime. You can ask them on Facebook or Twitter though. I asked them if I was eligible for the box and they responded right away to me.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 23, 2014)

Honestly, it wouldn't surprise me if their February box started shipping next week. BB5 and Sample Society are usually the first two sub boxes I get every month, but the last few months BB5 has even beat SS by a few days.


----------



## MissFi (Jan 24, 2014)

> I think someone said something about them shipping out next week sometime. You can ask them on Facebook or Twitter though. I asked them if I was eligible for the box and they responded right away to me.


 Thanks! I did email c/s, they responded right away.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RaiBread (Feb 6, 2014)

Link to February's spoilers: http://edivv.tumblr.com/post/75814804076/beauty-box-5-february-spoilers


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 6, 2014)

Nice! I'll definitely get some use out of those. It seems like out of all of my subscription boxes, my BB5 stuff seems to get used (or used up) most frequently, even though I'm generally less excited about its contents than say, Birchbox. I used my Swissco scrubby gloves yesterday, finished my Body Drench lotion sample yesterday, and used the cuticle oil, lip balm, and H2O+ body wash from last month earlier this week. Also, the deodorant I received two boxes ago has become my daily deodorant, and I can't wait to use it up so I can break in to the free lavender one I got with the included coupon. Yay BB5!


----------



## Allison H (Feb 6, 2014)

> Link to February's spoilers: http://edivv.tumblr.com/post/75814804076/beauty-box-5-february-spoilers


 Yay, thanks! I love that mascara, so I'm happy to see that! The other items look great as well!


----------



## Rory (Feb 6, 2014)

I am looking forward to receiving the February box as well as the free January box. Does Beauty Box 5 send shipping notices?


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am looking forward to receiving the February box as well as the free January box. Does Beauty Box 5 send shipping notices?
I don't think so? But mine tends to arrive pretty early in the month.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am looking forward to receiving the February box as well as the free January box. Does Beauty Box 5 send shipping notices?
Yes, I always get shipping notices!


----------



## magsatron (Feb 7, 2014)

> Yay, thanks! I love that mascara, so I'm happy to see that! The other items look great as well!


 I did a happy dance about the mascara, but I JUST opened a fresh tube of my drugstore favorite Wednesday so I won't let myself touch this one for a few months which kinda ruins part of the fun of tearing into a box for me. Opening stuff &amp; rolling around in the pile of crinkly shrink wrap debris &amp; useless tiny boxes is my happy place.


----------



## Allison H (Feb 7, 2014)

> I did a happy dance about the mascara, but I JUST opened a fresh tube of my drugstore favorite Wednesday so I won't let myself touch this one for a few months which kinda ruins part of the fun of tearing into a box for me. Opening stuff &amp; rolling around in the pile of crinkly shrink wrap debris &amp; useless tiny boxes is my happy place.


 Haha! I understand completely!


----------



## magsatron (Feb 7, 2014)

> Haha! I understand completely!


 I just received my Jan box &amp; before I even set the box on the coffee table I had busted into &amp; used the hemp lip stuff, cuticle oil, &amp; jergens...&amp; I opened the mirror, inspected it, and was pleased enough to put it directly into my "eyes" makeup bag in my purse. Because my face bag has compacts with mirrors.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> /end off-topic tangent (edited for typo)


----------



## Allison H (Feb 8, 2014)

BB5 just posted on Facebook that they're already shipping their February boxes! Looks like they ship earlier than most of the other beauty boxes I receive (January was my first month with BB5)! ðŸ˜Š


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Allison H* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

BB5 just posted on Facebook that they're already shipping their February boxes! Looks like they ship earlier than most of the other beauty boxes I receive (January was my first month with BB5)! ðŸ˜Š
Actually this is kind of late for them, I think! They always ship early, it's my favorite thing about them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And the boxes come quickly once they ship.


----------



## Allison H (Feb 8, 2014)

> Actually this is kind of late for them, I think! They always ship early, it's my favorite thing about them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And the boxes come quickly once they ship.


 It looks like you're right! A few hours ago I received my tracking info and the box is already in my home town! That's awesome! ðŸ˜Š


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 8, 2014)

Mine is in my hometown, too! I hope it comes Monday! It looks like shipping notification was received on 2/4 and the package was picked up by DHL on 2/6.


----------



## CourtneyC (Feb 9, 2014)

The hemp coconut chapstick was worth the whole price of the box for me! It's so amazing. I think that was the only thing I was overly excited about last month. February looks great from the spoilers!


----------



## OiiO (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The hemp coconut chapstick was worth the whole price of the box for me! It's so amazing. I think that was the only thing I was overly excited about last month. February looks great from the spoilers!
I hate the smell, but the result is really amazing!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The hemp coconut chapstick was worth the whole price of the box for me! It's so amazing. I think that was the only thing I was overly excited about last month. February looks great from the spoilers!
I hate the smell, but the result is really amazing! 

I don't hate the smell, but I don't really like it either, but I agree, it works super well!


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't hate the smell, but I don't really like it either, but I agree, it works super well!

Yeah, I would totally buy this balm in a different flavor(s) if they were sold around me, but I didn't want to pay shipping for a single lip balm, even with a discount code.


----------



## devadorned (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RaiBread* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Link to February's spoilers:
http://edivv.tumblr.com/post/75814804076/beauty-box-5-february-spoilers

Oooooh I'm super excited for this actually! This is the kind of varied box I've been searching for, though they don't promote themselves in a 'fancy' way like other boxes do. Got my tracking already so I'm looking forward to imagining the post office workers rolling their eyes at my stuffed mailbox this week ha


----------



## lissa3243 (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm also excited about this box! I'm thinking of getting the yearly subscription as everything in these boxes get used


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 10, 2014)

I got my box today!

The nail polish and caviar in a pretty purple!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissFi (Feb 10, 2014)

Got my February box! Wasn't too impressed with the foil packets but not complaining, those will get used on my travels.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Along with the body wash; the mascara is okay. Just wondering, how many color/caviar variations of the nail polish were there? I received the pink color but noticed others have gotten different colors.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 10, 2014)

Yeah, I am not the biggest fan of foils, but at least there are 2 of each! And they're pretty full. Now that i chopped my hair off, I can probably get 2 uses from each foil, so I'm not too bummed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 10, 2014)

I received the nail set in purple with purple caviar balls, 2x John Frieda shampoo/conditioner foils, Elizabeth Mott mascara, and Every Beauty Makeup Remover Pads. What were the other variations? Body wash?


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 10, 2014)

From Statigram, it looks like the products from this month were:

Rockstar Nails polish/sprinkles

John Frieda shampoo/conditioner foils (2 of each)

Elizabeth Mott mascara

Every Beauty makeup remover pads

Nubar nail polish

Swissco nail file

Be a Bombshell eyeshadow

Bask Heavenly Silk lotion

2 different H2O+ products I can't recognise (one in a red tube and one in a gray tube)

La Fresh antibacterial wipes

Aveeno body wash

twistband-style hair ties

Amala lotion

...did I miss anything?


----------



## Allison H (Feb 10, 2014)

I received the Rockstar Nail polish in a hot pink color with pink nail sprinkles, the John Frieda shampoo and conditioner, the Aveeno body wash, and the Elizabeth Mott mascara. I'm very happy with my box. I am unfortunately swimming in fingernail polish this month though, so I might be adding that to the trade list. Nice month though, very happy that I subscribed to BB5!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rockhoundluna (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## mzamber (Feb 11, 2014)

I got the Rockstar nail polish in a hot pink color with pink nail sprinkles, 2 of the John Frieda shampoo and conditioner packets, the Aveeno body wash, and the Elizabeth Mott mascara. I really wish I would of gotten the teal/blue Rockstar nail polish instead of the pink; it looks so pretty on instagram.


----------



## CourtneyC (Feb 12, 2014)

I got the teal/turquoise polish!! Holy crap, it's so gorgeous and unlike anything else I already have. Usually, I'm meh when it comes to nail polish but this one is super fun and different. I will use it up maybe next week after V-day! The foils normally I don't like, but I ran out of shampoo so all the foils I have stashed in my closet have been saving me from buying a bottle. AND there were 2, so that was okay with me.

The mascara I got in Ipsy and loved, so I'm happy for another one. I did the $12 deal where you got January and February for the cost of one, so I'm really happy about this box and it was def worth the $6.


----------



## CourtneyC (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh i forgot.. I also got the Aveeno body wash which I love body washes!


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 12, 2014)

I got the pink polish which is pretty and different from all my other caviar sets, so I'll use it. The shampoo and conditioner is meh, but I'll use it. I can always use more mascara. I got the makeup remover pads and I'm pretty dissapointed, since I've gotten them before. Overall, I'm pretty meh abotu this box.


----------



## Rory (Feb 12, 2014)

January was my first box and I gotta say I am liking these boxes! I I was excited to receive January's box because of the gloves and chapstick and I was excited about February's box because of the Rockstar nails. I am happy that I am subbed for two more months so I can see if I they are as good as January and February.


----------



## CourtneyC (Feb 12, 2014)

So guys.. I am so obsessed with this Hemp chapstick and I wanna buy it! But it's only sold in Canada.. I am seriously considering buying two or three 4-packs and having them sent here. My husband is not understanding how good this stuff is. He's like don't you have a ton of Burt's bees around the house? I told him BB doesn't even compare to this stuff.


----------



## MissFi (Feb 12, 2014)

> So guys.. I am so obsessed with this Hemp chapstick and I wanna buy it! But it's only sold in Canada.. I am seriously considering buying two or three 4-packs and having them sent here. My husband is not understanding how good this stuff is. He's like don't you have a ton of Burt's bees around the house? I told him BB doesn't even compare to this stuff.


 Lol that chapstick is awesome! Love it too! I can't justify spending $23 something on a 4pk of chap stick though. :-(


----------



## Allison H (Feb 13, 2014)

> So guys.. I am so obsessed with this Hemp chapstick and I wanna buy it! But it's only sold in Canada.. I am seriously considering buying two or three 4-packs and having them sent here. My husband is not understanding how good this stuff is. He's like don't you have a ton of Burt's bees around the house? I told him BB doesn't even compare to this stuff.





> Lol that chapstick is awesome! Love it too! I can't justify spending $23 something on a 4pk of chap stick though. :-(


 BB5 is having a contest to win some of the Hemp Chapstick. The contest is on Facebook (if either of you are on Facebook), it's tied in with #awkwarddatemoment. The three winners will be announced on Saturday. As of now only 18 people have entered, so you might have a chance! ðŸ˜Š


----------



## MissFi (Feb 13, 2014)

> BB5 is having a contest to win some of the Hemp Chapstick. The contest is on Facebook (if either of you are on Facebook), it's tied in with #awkwarddatemoment. The three winners will be announced on Saturday. As of now only 18 people have entered, so you might have a chance! ðŸ˜Š


 Nice! Thanks for the heads up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mzamber (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So guys.. I am so obsessed with this Hemp chapstick and I wanna buy it! But it's only sold in Canada.. I am seriously considering buying two or three 4-packs and having them sent here. My husband is not understanding how good this stuff is. He's like don't you have a ton of Burt's bees around the house? I told him BB doesn't even compare to this stuff.

I really want to order some too, especially since my dog decided to eat mine since it smelled so yummy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 13, 2014)

Another good lip balm I've recently discovered is the Acure Dark Chocolate &amp; Mint one...it performs very similarly to the epic blend one, and is also healthy and organic, but is minty...might be an easier to get option.


----------



## mzamber (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Another good lip balm I've recently discovered is the Acure Dark Chocolate &amp; Mint one...it performs very similarly to the epic blend one, and is also healthy and organic, but is minty...might be an easier to get option.

Oooo where can we find it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CourtneyC (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mzamber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I really want to order some too, especially since my dog decided to eat mine since it smelled so yummy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I thought my dog was the only crazy one that eats chapstick!! Haha, i've lost so many good ones thank to him. At Christmas, I got my sister-in-law a Burt's Beeswax kit and he grabbed it from under the tree, opened it and ate the chapstick out of it!


----------



## mzamber (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I thought my dog was the only crazy one that eats chapstick!! Haha, i've lost so many good ones thank to him. At Christmas, I got my sister-in-law a Burt's Beeswax kit and he grabbed it from under the tree, opened it and ate the chapstick out of it!

I've actually never had this problem before. It was just something about that yummy coconut balm lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mzamber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Another good lip balm I've recently discovered is the Acure Dark Chocolate &amp; Mint one...it performs very similarly to the epic blend one, and is also healthy and organic, but is minty...might be an easier to get option.

Oooo where can we find it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got it on their website:  http://www.acureorganics.com/lip-balm-dark-chocolate-mint-p/017.htm 

(They also make really great skincare, btw, I've been using it for a few months now and I love it! If you're into natural, worth checking out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## trustlust (Feb 17, 2014)

Just wondering... March will be my first box, will they sending tracking info? Or is it just a big surprise when it gets here? lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dragngrl03 (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just wondering... March will be my first box, will they sending tracking info? Or is it just a big surprise when it gets here? lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They have sent me a tracking number of the 8th of January and February.  They also release 1 or 2 spoilers beforehand. Hope this helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trustlust (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dragngrl03* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
They have sent me a tracking number of the 8th of January and February.  They also release 1 or 2 spoilers beforehand. Hope this helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
it does!! thank you so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Feb 18, 2014)

March Spoiler


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 18, 2014)

Hmmmmm


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 18, 2014)

This appears to be a product that makes shimmery eyeshadows more matte. If it works as promised, it could be pretty useful. I have mixed feelings about the BP brand, but will definitely give this a shot.


----------



## Allison H (Feb 19, 2014)

> March Spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Awesome! I looooove Bella Pierre products! I have a nice collection of their eyeshadows! You just made my day! ðŸ˜Š


----------



## OiiO (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Allison H* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Awesome! I looooove Bella Pierre products! I have a nice collection of their eyeshadows! You just made my day! ðŸ˜Š
Always happy to make someone's day lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  March Spoiler






I actually own that. It's not a bad base at all, it's not my most favorite but it's not a bad nude base.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I actually own that. It's not a bad base at all, it's not my most favorite but it's not a bad nude base.
Good to know that it's a decent product. I don't own anything like this, so I'm excited to give it a try.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 19, 2014)

It reminds me of the old Lime Crime Shadow Helper (in the pot). It does feel a bit oily when first applied but keep in mind it's meant to be used with their mineral shadows so they want to make it a bit "wet" for the mineral shadow to stick. Looking at the ingredients, the first ingredient in the primer is sunflower seed oil.

Helianthus Annuus (Sunflower) Seed Oil, Ricinus Communis (Castor) Seed Oil, Caprylic/Capric Triglyceride,Cera Alba (Beeswax), Magnesium Carbonate, Kaolin, Candelilla cera (Candelilla wax), Copernicia Cerifera Cera(Carnauba Wax), SimmondsiaChinensis(Jojoba) Seed oil, Lonicera Caprifolium (Honeysuckle) Flower Extract,Lonicera Japonica (Honeysuckle) Flower Extract, Silica, Tocopheryl Acetate(Vitamin A), [+/- Mica ( CI 77091),Titanium Dioxide  ( CI 77891),Iron Oxides (CI 77491, CI 77492, CI77499)]


----------



## mzamber (Feb 19, 2014)

Where do you find the spoilers for BB5?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mzamber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Where do you find the spoilers for BB5?
They send them out via email to both their blog team and current/past subscribers.


----------



## lissa3243 (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm pretty happy with this box! I like the nail polish but the sprinkles meh. I'm loving the mascara and the body wash smells amazing


----------



## devadorned (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This appears to be a product that makes shimmery eyeshadows more matte. If it works as promised, it could be pretty useful. I have mixed feelings about the BP brand, but will definitely give this a shot.

If it actually does this I will cry happy tears. Sooo over my palettes full of glitter explosions but can't justify buying a ton of matte ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa3243 (Feb 20, 2014)

Deleted double post whooops


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 1, 2014)

Hey guys!  I signed up for this sub at the beginning of this month when they had an excellent deal for the annual sub.  I am excited to get my first box soon!


----------



## Allison H (Mar 3, 2014)

> Hey guys! Â I signed up for this sub at the beginning of this month when they had an excellent deal for the annual sub. Â I am excited to get my first box soon!Â :wink3:


 I hope you enjoy BB5! This will only be my third box with them, but I've been very happy so far!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Allison H* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I hope you enjoy BB5! This will only be my third box with them, but I've been very happy so far!
Thanks!  I figured for $89 for the year I was sure to get my money's worth, and they seem to work with different companies than my other subs.


----------



## Allison H (Mar 3, 2014)

Has BB5 ever done anything like this? It sounds like it could be good.


----------



## valeried44 (Mar 3, 2014)

I've only been subscribing to BB5 for the last 2 months, but I don't think they've ever done a box like this before.  I like this box because it seems to always have really useful things in it - fun and practical.  I may have to get this to try to get some of the things I missed out on in previous boxes!


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm on the fence...I'm hoping someone will order one and post the contents so I have a better idea of how many of the products I've already received  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Mar 4, 2014)

> I've only been subscribing to BB5Â for the last 2 months, but I don't think they've ever done a box like this before.Â  I like this box becauseÂ it seems to always have really useful things in it - fun and practical.Â  I may have to get this to try to get some of the things I missed out on in previous boxes!Â


 I've only been with them for the same amount of time as you, which is why I'm interested in it. I'm going to purchase it, and give it a shot. So far all of the items have been useful to me! ðŸ˜Š


----------



## Allison H (Mar 4, 2014)

> I'm on the fence...I'm hoping someone will order one and post the contents so I have a better idea of how many of the products I've already received  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Once I receive mine, I'll post it on this thread.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Allison H* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Once I receive mine, I'll post it on this thread.
If they don't sell out by Friday, I'm going to purchase one then as well.


----------



## lissa3243 (Mar 4, 2014)

It looks like it is already sold out. I'm kind of bummed but I'm broke after golden tote and don't need to spend the extra this month anyway.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa3243* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It looks like it is already sold out. I'm kind of bummed but I'm broke after golden tote and don't need to spend the extra this month anyway.
Yeah... I've got 250$ worth sittin in my cart from Sephora right now... so it's probably best that it's sold out. lol. But I have a feeling it's going to be ridiculous awesome and I'm missing out on it. ;/


----------



## Kereneko (Mar 8, 2014)

I just got a shipping notice today and tracking said its already almost here. I'm thinking monday it will be here! I don't know much about whats in the box this month so it will be a great surprise!


----------



## lindzebra (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kereneko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got a shipping notice today and tracking said its already almost here. I'm thinking monday it will be here! I don't know much about whats in the box this month so it will be a great surprise!
I got a shipping notice today, too! It's two hours away so it should be here Monday. I love the fast shipping!

I found two boxes on Instagram.

http://statigr.am/p/671794881757604067_621811433

http://statigr.am/p/671684534224490420_485431218


----------



## trustlust (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kereneko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got a shipping notice today and tracking said its already almost here. I'm thinking monday it will be here! I don't know much about whats in the box this month so it will be a great surprise!
Got mine as well. Mine is in Forest Park, GA. I'm in west cental Alabama. So by next week hopefully  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bunbunny (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a shipping notice today, too! It's two hours away so it should be here Monday. I love the fast shipping!

I found two boxes on Instagram.

http://statigr.am/p/671794881757604067_621811433

http://statigr.am/p/671684534224490420_485431218
I don't see the March spoiler product in there, did those people not receive it? Also, not a fan of

the H2O hand cream repeat from last month
being in the box. I hope I don't get it.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bunbunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't see the March spoiler product in there, did those people not receive it? Also, not a fan of

the H2O hand cream repeat from last month
being in the box. I hope I don't get it.

The first picture has it in there, and the 2nd one had a comment that it was on the card but left out of the box. I'm actually on a trial basis with BB5, March will be my first box, I did the quarterly subscription, with plans to cancel before it renewed... with the looks of these boxes, they may have a long term subscriber with me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bunbunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a shipping notice today, too! It's two hours away so it should be here Monday. I love the fast shipping!

I found two boxes on Instagram.

http://statigr.am/p/671794881757604067_621811433

http://statigr.am/p/671684534224490420_485431218
I don't see the March spoiler product in there, did those people not receive it? Also, not a fan of

the H2O hand cream repeat from last month
being in the box. I hope I don't get it.

I didn't get the hand cream last month, so I'd be happy to get it. I'm sure they won't send you repeats.

The spoiler product is there in the first one: front left. The 2nd box only has 4 visible items so I bet the spoiler product is hiding behind one of the others in the pic.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 8, 2014)

I wish the body butter was in a different scent - I really love tree hut, but I don't like anything coconut lime scented! Oh well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rory (Mar 8, 2014)

I haven't received my box yet but I am thrilled to get more H20 (loved in it last months box) and I am excited to try Tree Hut for the first time.


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 9, 2014)

More variations:

http://statigr.am/p/672114781608461164_508446007

http://statigr.am/p/672052936654149454_145960468


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 9, 2014)

> More variations: http://statigr.am/p/672114781608461164_508446007 http://statigr.am/p/672052936654149454_145960468


 I like those boxes even more! I would love a scrub instead of a cream or a lotion!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  More variations:

http://statigr.am/p/672114781608461164_508446007

http://statigr.am/p/672052936654149454_145960468
Would love the first one. Not really big on getting hand creams, I'm an avid, loyal, and faithful Soap&amp;Glory girl lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Mar 9, 2014)

I'd be happy with any of the variations that I've seen on Instagram. Each month I'm always so glad that I signed up for BB5, they don't disappoint!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 10, 2014)

I got my box today!

I got:

Jane's Pick All Natural Soap - I'm not sure which scent mine is, but there is lavender in there! I love these kinds of soaps. It might be Purity, I think I smell some mint!

Tree Hut Shea Body Butter - This is a nice size! I love the body butter. I don't love the scent (not a lime fan), but it works so well I don't mind. It is nice and summery.

Bellapierre Makeup Base - I'm excited about this! I'll probably use it mostly as an eyeshadow base.

H20 Plus Hand and Nail Cream - I love hand creams. THis one doesn't smell great (has that typical lotiony smell) but it feels nice.

Swissco Dual Sided Facial Pad - Love this! I really love that BB5 tends to send out a lot of tools and things that we don't get in most other subs.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box today!

I got:

Jane's Pick All Natural Soap - I'm not sure which scent mine is, but there is lavender in there! I love these kinds of soaps. It might be Purity, I think I smell some mint!

Tree Hut Shea Body Butter - This is a nice size! I love the body butter. I don't love the scent (not a lime fan), but it works so well I don't mind. It is nice and summery.

Bellapierre Makeup Base - I'm excited about this! I'll probably use it mostly as an eyeshadow base.

H20 Plus Hand and Nail Cream - I love hand creams. THis one doesn't smell great (has that typical lotiony smell) but it feels nice.

Swissco Dual Sided Facial Pad - Love this! I really love that BB5 tends to send out a lot of tools and things that we don't get in most other subs.
I would love this box! Mine is out for delivery, so I'll get mine today too. I had honestly planned on cancelling before my renewal, but I think I'll keep it if next month is as good as this month.

OT, but @yousoldtheworld, thank you for convincing me to get a Birchbox sub. I am not completely addicted and up to 3 boxes, actually cancelling my ipsy to get the 3rd one. lol.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 10, 2014)

> I got my box today! I got: Jane's Pick All Natural Soap - I'm not sure which scent mine is, but there is lavender in there! I love these kinds of soaps. It might be Purity, I think I smell some mint! Tree Hut Shea Body Butter - This is a nice size! I love the body butter. I don't love the scent (not a lime fan), but it works so well I don't mind. It is nice and summery. Bellapierre Makeup Base - I'm excited about this! I'll probably use it mostly as an eyeshadow base. H20 Plus Hand and Nail Cream - I love hand creams. THis one doesn't smell great (has that typical lotiony smell) but it feels nice. Swissco Dual Sided Facial Pad - Love this! I really love that BB5 tends to send out a lot of tools and things that we don't get in most other subs.


 Got the same box! Love it!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 10, 2014)

I am waiting for my first box and just got an e-mail from BB5, which states in part:

*Now, the good news is that we have lovingly shipped your box and it should arrive within the next 8 days! *We are unable to provide you with a tracking number this month due to technical difficulties that affected only a portion of our subscribers.

*We apologize for the inconvenience and feel terrible about it. However, we CAN assure you that your box is on its way and ask for your patience. *

Oh well--not too worried, it will get here eventually.  I am glad they let me know it shipped--I was starting to get worried as I saw all the pictures on here.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box today!

I got:

Jane's Pick All Natural Soap - I'm not sure which scent mine is, but there is lavender in there! I love these kinds of soaps. It might be Purity, I think I smell some mint!

Tree Hut Shea Body Butter - This is a nice size! I love the body butter. I don't love the scent (not a lime fan), but it works so well I don't mind. It is nice and summery.

Bellapierre Makeup Base - I'm excited about this! I'll probably use it mostly as an eyeshadow base.

H20 Plus Hand and Nail Cream - I love hand creams. THis one doesn't smell great (has that typical lotiony smell) but it feels nice.

Swissco Dual Sided Facial Pad - Love this! I really love that BB5 tends to send out a lot of tools and things that we don't get in most other subs.
I would love this box! Mine is out for delivery, so I'll get mine today too. I had honestly planned on cancelling before my renewal, but I think I'll keep it if next month is as good as this month.

OT, but @yousoldtheworld, thank you for convincing me to get a Birchbox sub. I am not completely addicted and up to 3 boxes, actually cancelling my ipsy to get the 3rd one. lol.

YAY! Birchbox really does have a lot to offer if you go into with the right expectations! (More small samples, but variety and general quality is better, etc)...and I occasionally get a full sized item that is more exciting than anything in my Ipsy. Like last month, I got a full sized Cynthia Rowley liquid liner! And the POINTS. After this month, I'll have $40 in points saved up!


----------



## Kereneko (Mar 10, 2014)

Not too bad. Everything smells really nice. Im excited to try that makeup base!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 10, 2014)

Look what came in the mail today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm super happy with my first box (minus the hand cream). That soap smells divine! And I got 2 box cards. lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I may very well have to keep this quarterly sub.


----------



## lissa3243 (Mar 10, 2014)

> Look what came in the mail today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm super happy with my first box (minus the hand cream). That soap smells divine! And I got 2 box cards. lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I may very well have to keep this quarterly sub.


 Mine is stuck in Texas sigh. Looks like none of my boxes are coming this week. Just when I was going to cancel Birchbox last month was awful. I took a peek at this months and its like they read my mind and its perfect in every way for me.


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 10, 2014)

I got my box today! Same as the ones posted above. I am generally not a fan of receiving bar soap, but I'm always happy to try handmade bar soap. Mine smells like roses, but I'm not sure which scent. I'm impressed by the size of the body butter sample.

I tried the Makeup Base with a Bella Pierre loose eye shadow I received in a different box in Calm, and it does make a huge difference in color and shimmer. It was hard to photograph, but in the swatch on the left without the primer it was much more sheer and I could see individual particles of shimmer, whereas in the swatch with the primer it was definitely not matte, but more of an even sheen and hard to pick out individual shimmer particles. Also, the color was a lot deeper and truer to the color in the jar. The makeup base color itself looked kind of dark in the pot, but blended into my skin tone pretty seamlessly. The texture reminds me of theBalm Time Balm Concealer.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box today! Same as the ones posted above. I am generally not a fan of receiving bar soap, but I'm always happy to try handmade bar soap. Mine smells like roses, but I'm not sure which scent. I'm impressed by the size of the body butter sample.

I tried the Makeup Base with a Bella Pierre loose eye shadow I received in a different box in Calm, and it does make a huge difference in color and shimmer. It was hard to photograph, but in the swatch on the left without the primer it was much more sheer and I could see individual particles of shimmer, whereas in the swatch with the primer it was definitely not matte, but more of an even sheen and hard to pick out individual shimmer particles. Also, the color was a lot deeper and truer to the color in the jar. The makeup base color itself looked kind of dark in the pot, but blended into my skin tone pretty seamlessly. The texture reminds me of theBalm Time Balm Concealer.




ahhh that makes me super excited to try it!


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Look what came in the mail today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm super happy with my first box (minus the hand cream). That soap smells divine! And I got 2 box cards. lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I may very well have to keep this quarterly sub.




Even better, it's actually monthly rather than quarterly! 




 I subscribe to 5 boxes and feel like I tend to get the most use out of my BB5 items every month. I feel like I'm constantly throwing away BB5 samples that I've used up in their entirety instead of having them collect dust in a repurposed Glossybox.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 10, 2014)

> Even better, it's actually monthly rather than quarterly!Â :icon_chee Â I subscribe to 5 boxes and feel like I tend to get the most use out of my BB5 itemsÂ every month. I feel like I'm constantly throwing away BB5 samples that I've used up in their entirety instead of having them collect dust in a repurposed Glossybox.


 I meant that I pay for this quarterly lol. I get excited and type things that make sense to me but no one else lol yes, I'll use everything in this box except for the hand cream, and I gave it to my mom. I'm a soap&amp;glory only girl! lol


----------



## Jana B (Mar 10, 2014)

I would love to get this variation! Can't wait til my box gets here!

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Look what came in the mail today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm super happy with my first box (minus the hand cream). That soap smells divine! And I got 2 box cards. lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I may very well have to keep this quarterly sub.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 11, 2014)

Did anyone else get an email giving you the option to opt out of April's box in exchange for a 60 day supply of an acne kit? Is this something BB5 does often?

ETA: BTW, I used that Swissco facial pad in the shower today and WOW. I didn't know something like that could make a difference. Even my boyfriend commented on the smoothness of my face. Will definitely add that to my beauty regimen!


----------



## phanne (Mar 11, 2014)

Have a question... This will be my first BB5 and I was wondering if this is normal. My BB5 tracking on their site says that my box has been in MD since March 8 and it was tendered to USPS. USPS says that my package is still in TX with a last update of March 7. Is this normal?

I did see that switch out option. It has Benzoyl Peroxide, Salicylic Acid AND Sulfur. That will dry my face to Sahara levels. But three Acne meds in one sound really good for those who are super oily.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phanne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Have a question... This will be my first BB5 and I was wondering if this is normal. My BB5 tracking on their site says that my box has been in MD since March 8 and it was tendered to USPS. USPS says that my package is still in TX with a last update of March 7. Is this normal?

*I did see that switch out option. It has Benzoyl Peroxide, Salicylic Acid AND Sulfur. That will dry my face to Sahara levels. But three Acne meds in one sound really good for those who are super oily.*
That's what I was thinking. I mean, my skin has some super oily spots, but that system seems a bit extreme. lol.


----------



## lindseylouwho (Mar 11, 2014)

Has anyone else received their limited edition mystery boxes? I got mine today and it was packaged in a plain brown box with all of the items just rattling around inside. I'm not sure about the $100 claim, but I suppose it's worth $35, because of the makeup.

What I got:

2 packets of the Just Being Sexy Body Bronzer (meh, I'll give these to my friend)

Secret Clinical Strength deodorant (useful!)

Coolway Shampoo &amp; Conditioner sample tubes

Glacial Clay Spa Masque

2 packets of Ama.la body butter

Suction cup makeup brush holder to hold your brush upside down after you wash it

Bellapierre Shimmer Powder in Tin Man (full size)

La Fresh Travel Lite Facial Cleansing Wipes (6 wipe pack)

Sheaterra Rose Hips Black Soap Facial Cleanser (sample glass vial)

H2O Micro Collagen Moisturizer (tiny tube sample)

Clean &amp; Clear Morning Burst Hydrating Gel Moisturizer

Epic Blend Hemp Coconut Lip Balm (full size)

Ofra Sultry Lipgloss Plumper

Elizabeth Mott It's So Big Mascara (sample size)

H2O Sea Lotus Body Wash (sample tube)

Every Beauty Foot Smoother

Here's a picture. Sorry for the crummy quality!


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindseylouwho* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone else received their limited edition mystery boxes? I got mine today and it was packaged in a plain brown box with all of the items just rattling around inside. I'm not sure about the $100 claim, but I suppose it's worth $35, because of the makeup.

What I got:

2 packets of the Just Being Sexy Body Bronzer (meh, I'll give these to my friend)

Secret Clinical Strength deodorant (useful!)

Coolway Shampoo &amp; Conditioner sample tubes

Glacial Clay Spa Masque

2 packets of Ama.la body butter

Suction cup makeup brush holder to hold your brush upside down after you wash it

Bellapierre Shimmer Powder in Tin Man (full size)

La Fresh Travel Lite Facial Cleansing Wipes (6 wipe pack)

Sheaterra Rose Hips Black Soap Facial Cleanser (sample glass vial)

H2O Micro Collagen Moisturizer (tiny tube sample)

Clean &amp; Clear Morning Burst Hydrating Gel Moisturizer

Epic Blend Hemp Coconut Lip Balm (full size)

Ofra Sultry Lipgloss Plumper

Elizabeth Mott It's So Big Mascara (sample size)

H2O Sea Lotus Body Wash (sample tube)

Every Beauty Foot Smoother

Here's a picture. Sorry for the crummy quality!





Thanks for posting! Yeah, I just put on some of that deodorant, it works really well for me!  I've received most of these items in previous boxes so I'm glad I passed, but if you get around to trying the black soap, I'd love to hear what you think about it. A lot of people seem to really be loving African black soap recently. If you got the March box, try the Bella Pierre shimmer powder over the Bella Pierre makeup base...I was shocked by how much of a difference it made.


----------



## lindzebra (Mar 11, 2014)

I got the body butter/H2O combo! I'm really happy with everything in the box.


----------



## phanne (Mar 12, 2014)

Is it normal that my tracking information hasn't changed since 8am Saturday? Is their tracking usually wrong or should I start to worry. This is my first BB5. Thanks.

ETA: I could be impatient but I contacted Customer Service and within 20 minutes my package was miraculously picked up by USPS. Glad I contacted them.


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phanne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is it normal that my tracking information hasn't changed since 8am Saturday? Is their tracking usually wrong or should I start to worry. This is my first BB5. Thanks.

ETA: I could be impatient but I contacted Customer Service and within 20 minutes my package was miraculously picked up by USPS. Glad I contacted them.
yay! Did you like your box?


----------



## phanne (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yay! Did you like your box? 
The USPS picked up the box from DHL. Now the tracking hasn't changed since the USPS pick up on Wednesday. There's an estimated delivery for Monday. We'll see. It was shipped on the 5th! I seriously don't understand why it took 4 days to get from MD to VA. I could have driven there and back 4 times and still made it to work on time every day!

I will stop complaining... for now...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: I'm seriously considering starting a group called "why DHL sucks."


----------



## Bunbunny (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't get the hand cream last month, so I'd be happy to get it. I'm sure they won't send you repeats.

The spoiler product is there in the first one: front left. The 2nd box only has 4 visible items so I bet the spoiler product is hiding behind one of the others in the pic.

They did send me a repeat of the H2O hand cream! Looks like I got jinxed, haha. Does anyone know if I can contact BB5 about this? Or is it a "oh well, too bad" sort of deal? I'm not even a fan of the hand cream (the one I got from last month is still three quarters full) so I'm pretty disappointed.


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bunbunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
They did send me a repeat of the H2O hand cream! Looks like I got jinxed, haha. Does anyone know if I can contact BB5 about this? Or is it a "oh well, too bad" sort of deal? I'm not even a fan of the hand cream (the one I got from last month is still three quarters full) so I'm pretty disappointed.
I got a dupe product last month and I contacted them about it and they offered to send me a replacement product of my choice. So I would totally email them about it!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bunbunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't get the hand cream last month, so I'd be happy to get it. I'm sure they won't send you repeats.

The spoiler product is there in the first one: front left. The 2nd box only has 4 visible items so I bet the spoiler product is hiding behind one of the others in the pic.

They did send me a repeat of the H2O hand cream! Looks like I got jinxed, haha. Does anyone know if I can contact BB5 about this? Or is it a "oh well, too bad" sort of deal? I'm not even a fan of the hand cream (the one I got from last month is still three quarters full) so I'm pretty disappointed.

They generally have really good customer service, so I'd contact them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trustlust (Mar 18, 2014)

Do we not have a specific swap thread for BB5? I'm trying to get my hands on more Jane's Pick &amp; Tree Hut! lol.


----------



## OiiO (Mar 24, 2014)

April Spoiler!


----------



## Kereneko (Mar 24, 2014)

Im always down for a new lipstick! And it's full size!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  April Spoiler!





Eee! I loved my first month so much (March), I'm super excited about April. If they had a awesome rewards program like Birchbox, I'd cancel one of my BBs and get 2 of the BB5s. I couldn't get enough of last month's products.


----------



## Ajea (Mar 24, 2014)

I was super pleased with the march box for the price I paid.


----------



## Ajea (Mar 24, 2014)

The full size lipstick for April sounds great but I hope it's a more wearable color than that bright red.


----------



## melanie0971 (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm considering this one now that Birchbox and I have parted ways. I'll wait this month out because I don't really wear lip stick. Is that often included? Just curious...


----------



## trustlust (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm considering this one now that Birchbox and I have parted ways. I'll wait this month out because I don't really wear lip stick. Is that often included? Just curious...
This is only my second month, but we didn't have lipstick last month. And out of my ipsy sub AND my three Birchbox subs... I used more products out of my Beauty Box 5 than all the other ones combined.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melanie0971 (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks good to know. The sizes seem better than birchbox.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 4, 2014)

BB5 looks great!! &amp; at the price, even better!!!! 13.07$ CDN a month... cheaper than Ipsy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> April will be my first month.


----------



## trustlust (Apr 8, 2014)

Got my shipping info today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yay. I hope this month is at least half as good as last month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx (Apr 8, 2014)

Got my shipping info as well (canada)


----------



## Allison H (Apr 8, 2014)

This is my BB5 for April. I haven't been on MUT in a while, and didn't notice an April thread...forgive me I'm posting via my phone. ðŸ˜


----------



## Allison H (Apr 8, 2014)

> I'm considering this one now that Birchbox and I have parted ways. I'll wait this month out because I don't really wear lip stick. Is that often included? Just curious...


 I've only been with BB5 since January of 2014, and this is my first lipstick from BB5.


----------



## trustlust (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Allison H* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is my BB5 for April. I haven't been on MUT in a while, and didn't notice an April thread...forgive me I'm posting via my phone. ðŸ˜




I literally just gave away one of those bh Cosmetics sample palettes lol. This isn't as exciting as last month for me, but I thnkI get more excited when it's actually in front of me.

I'm so overloaded on makeup right now, that I think body type items are what's calling to me lately. But I hate Jergens. Hate it hate it hate it.


----------



## melanie0971 (Apr 8, 2014)

I think ill switch in May. Here's hoping for good spoilers!


----------



## felicia1995 (Apr 8, 2014)

Ha, I received the same box today and my first thought was they had sent me a miniature can of Kraft Parmasean Cheese. Glad they turned out to be cleaning wipes instead. 



 

Also, when I received my tracking notice this morning saying that my box is on the way, Hotmail automatically picks tracking numbers out of emails and it said Status: Delivered! Wish all my shipping notices came with delivery notices.


----------



## trustlust (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ha, I received the same box today and my first thought was they had sent me a miniature can of Kraft Parmasean Cheese. Glad they turned out to be cleaning wipes instead. 




This made me giggle entirely too much . lol.


----------



## Bunbunny (Apr 8, 2014)

Pretty glad I took the 24Clearit system this month, tbh. I don't have a huge issue with acne but I know I'll use their products for spot treatments and such. Meanwhile, my skin + peppermint (I notice the cleansing wipes have peppermint oil) =/= good times. And I'm not a huge fan of Jergens either. How is the lipstick?


----------



## Allison H (Apr 8, 2014)

> I literally just gave away one of those bh Cosmetics sample palettes lol. This isn't as exciting as last month for me, but I thnkI get more excited when it's actually in front of me. I'm so overloaded on makeup right now, that I think body type items are what's calling to me lately. But I hate Jergens. Hate it hate it hate it.


 I gave away that same trio a while ago, I think I got it last summer with Ipsy? It'll be going in my trade stash...the only thing I'm keeping is the lipstick.


----------



## Allison H (Apr 8, 2014)

> Ha, I received the same box today and my first thought was they had sent me a miniature can of Kraft Parmasean Cheese. Glad they turned out to be cleaning wipes instead.Â  :rotfl: Â


 Haha! You're too funny!


----------



## Allison H (Apr 8, 2014)

> How is the lipstick?


 The lipstick is actually nice...it goes on smoothly, and it's moisturizing. I typically have to put on Chapstick before I apply lipstick, but I didn't need it with this lipstick. That being said, the color doesn't match my pale, pink skin tone...once it's toned down with a Chapstick or lipgloss it looks great on me!


----------



## Rory (Apr 8, 2014)

I got the 24ClearIt System today. I'm excited to try it!


----------



## lindzebra (Apr 8, 2014)

Got my box today! I got my shipping email this morning, and it said out for delivery. I'm so impressed by how early in the month I received it!

I received the same products as above. Liner in Soft Brick and lipstick in Begonia.


----------



## tabarhodes (Apr 8, 2014)

lol I guess I'll have 2 of the BH palettes in my trade pile now lol. 

Okay just got my box .... So glad I went ahead and cancelled this sub. Hate the lipstick color (for my skin tone), the tanner is for medium skin tones (which I am not). The lip liner might be an okay color for me not sure yet, and the wipes are cool. Very meh.


----------



## Kereneko (Apr 9, 2014)

Got my box today!

My lip color was Concerto and lip liner in Warm Brick. I'm indifferent about the rest of the products. The Jergens stuff isn't my thing.. but maybe I'll try it anyway.


----------



## trustlust (Apr 9, 2014)

Got my box today, it amazes me how fast they ship.

While I don't like this month as much as I did last month, I'm still really amazed at how much I DO like it. I'll use 3/5 items, so I'll call that a win.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trustlust (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kereneko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my box today!

My lip color was Concerto and lip liner in Warm Brick. I'm indifferent about the rest of the products. The Jergens stuff isn't my thing.. but maybe I'll try it anyway.
I got Daring (a verrrryyyy bold red) &amp; Luscious Lilac, which will actually get used.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 9, 2014)

anyone got pics of aprils box?


----------



## trustlust (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  anyone got pics of aprils box?
I think there was a picture a page back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lindzebra (Apr 9, 2014)

So sad I didn't get the lilac pencil! I had trouble getting Warm Brick to even show up. I thought I was going to hate the lipstick in Begonia because it's sparkly, but it's actually kinda pretty.


Spoiler: Warning: Shameless Selfies!


----------



## phanne (Apr 9, 2014)

Is there anyone here still waiting for their box? I haven't heard a thing.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 9, 2014)

I got my box today!

Lipliner in warm brick, lipstick in Concerto.









The lipstick on...looks a little more peachy in person.

I already have the full sized California palettes and I don't use anything remotely tanning, so those will be given away. Happy with the wipes and lipliner! The lipstick is nice but I am not in love with the shade, so I'll only use it once in a while.


----------



## felicia1995 (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So sad I didn't get the lilac pencil! I had trouble getting Warm Brick to even show up.
I thought I was going to hate the lipstick in Begonia because it's sparkly, but it's actually kinda pretty. 






So pretty!


----------



## lindzebra (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So pretty!
Thank you!


----------



## felicia1995 (Apr 9, 2014)

This is what happened to my BH sample after I depotted a bunch of Benefit eye shadows this afternoon and had a tiny bit of room left over:


----------



## Allison H (Apr 9, 2014)

> This is what happened to my BH sample after I depotted a bunch of Benefit eye shadows this afternoon and had a tiny bit of room left over:


 A perfect fit!


----------



## Allison H (Apr 9, 2014)

> So sad I didn't get the lilac pencil! I had trouble getting Warm Brick to even show up. I thought I was going to hate the lipstick in Begonia because it's sparkly, but it's actually kinda pretty.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Shameless Selfies!





Spoiler: Warning: Shameless Selfies!



I'd happily give you my lilac pencil...I don't use lip pencils. Begonia looks great on you! It's an odd color to pull off with it's almost shimmery/color changing qualities, but you pulled it off wonderfully! ðŸ˜Š


----------



## lindzebra (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Allison H* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'd happily give you my lilac pencil...I don't use lip pencils. Begonia looks great on you! It's an odd color to pull off with it's almost shimmery/color changing qualities, but you pulled it off wonderfully! ðŸ˜Š
I'll PM you. 



 Thank you! I agree, it does have color-changing qualities! It's different from anything else I have, so I'm happy about that.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 14, 2014)

This is my THIRD Bh cosmetics california Palette...


----------



## Amanda xo (Apr 23, 2014)

There's a code for one month free; I think it's only for new subscribers. The code is FIRSTBOXFREE.


----------



## melanie0971 (Apr 25, 2014)

I used it on a 3 month sub and it took 12 off! Any May spoilers yet?


----------



## IMDawnP (Apr 25, 2014)

Amanda xo said:


> There's a code for one month free; I think it's only for new subscribers. The code is FIRSTBOXFREE.


Thanks so much for posting this. I've been thinking of trying out BB5 for a while now and this decided it. Great deal.

ETA: I found a May spoiler.


----------



## Weebs (Apr 26, 2014)

melanie0971 said:


> I used it on a 3 month sub and it took 12 off! Any May spoilers yet?


Same here.  I ended up paying $18 for that 3 month sub.  Totally worth it to try this box out.


----------



## bellerenee (Apr 27, 2014)

Looking forward to trying this sub. Just used the promo code!


----------



## jayeme (Apr 27, 2014)

I just used the code! I'm looking forward to trying it out, but I kind of doubt I'll stick around after the free box. It costs $2 more than Birchbox or Ipsy, doesn't have the really awesome rewards system that Birchbox has, and none of the pictures I've seen of previous boxes on blogs have convinced me it's worth $12 a month. But, hey, free box, I'll give it a shot! And I've never heard of Cattiva, so it's already going to introduce me to a new, potentially awesome brand.


----------



## jayeme (Apr 27, 2014)

Did anyone else using the free box code get a $1 charge? I have a $1 charge showing up as pending now....$1 is not free! Hopefully it will go away.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Apr 27, 2014)

jayeme said:


> I just used the code! I'm looking forward to trying it out, but I kind of doubt I'll stick around after the free box. It costs $2 more than Birchbox or Ipsy, doesn't have the really awesome rewards system that Birchbox has, and none of the pictures I've seen of previous boxes on blogs have convinced me it's worth $12 a month. But, hey, free box, I'll give it a shot! And I've never heard of Cattiva, so it's already going to introduce me to a new, potentially awesome brand.


That pretty much sums up how I feel about it too. If they impress me with the free box, I'll probably stick around but I plan on unsubscribing if it's just okay since I already have two birchbox accounts and an ipsy.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 27, 2014)

jayeme said:


> Did anyone else using the free box code get a $1 charge? I have a $1 charge showing up as pending now....$1 is not free! Hopefully it will go away.


I didn't do the free box thing, but I"ve had several other subs do that with a free box promo and I think every time it has fallen off before actually being taken out...just their way of making sure your billing information is valid!

If it ends up not going away, I'd contact them!


----------



## NotTheMama (Apr 27, 2014)

jayeme said:


> Did anyone else using the free box code get a $1 charge? I have a $1 charge showing up as pending now....$1 is not free! Hopefully it will go away.


They did the same to me and caused my card company to put a freeze on my card...lol. When I called the lady at the card company said it's not a charge, just a hold to make sure the card is valid, she said it will go away. Most gas stations do the same thing when you pay at the pump.

I love my card company, but they are a little sensitive, this is the 2nd time this year they have frozen my card. They got suspicious when I was charging a lot of stuff for the wedding back in February and froze my card back then.


----------



## valeried44 (Apr 27, 2014)

BB5 has really great customer service!  When I first signed up, I saw that they double charged me.  I wrote them and received a response the next day.  Somehow 2 accounts had been created for me, they closed one and refunded me the money right away.  

The boxes aren't always terribly exciting, but I end up using most of the items I receive.  I like the combination of fun and practical stuff.


----------



## Bunbunny (Apr 28, 2014)

If anyone opted in for the 24Clearit system (which aside from the toner has been fabulous, by the way) and enjoyed it, or didn't opt in and wished they did, they're having a special offer. Get their 60 day kit for free, only pay shipping. For me, this was only $8.00. I highly recommend trying it, especially for this price!


----------



## valeried44 (Apr 28, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> If anyone opted in for the 24Clearit system (which aside from the toner has been fabulous, by the way) and enjoyed it, or didn't opt in and wished they did, they're having a special offer. Get their 60 day kit for free, only pay shipping. For me, this was only $8.00. I highly recommend trying it, especially for this price!


That's a really great deal!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BeMyBait (Apr 29, 2014)

This pretty much sums up how I feel about it. I'll sign up for any box if its free. I think if they dropped their price down to $10 more people would be interested in keeping subs to this.



jayeme said:


> I just used the code! I'm looking forward to trying it out, but I kind of doubt I'll stick around after the free box. It costs $2 more than Birchbox or Ipsy, doesn't have the really awesome rewards system that Birchbox has, and none of the pictures I've seen of previous boxes on blogs have convinced me it's worth $12 a month. But, hey, free box, I'll give it a shot! And I've never heard of Cattiva, so it's already going to introduce me to a new, potentially awesome brand.


----------



## robyn0409 (Apr 29, 2014)

wow great deal...only paid $6.99 for shipping!  thank you so much.


----------



## robyn0409 (Apr 29, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> Thanks so much for posting this. I've been thinking of trying out BB5 for a while now and this decided it. Great deal.
> 
> ETA: I found a May spoiler.


Thanks for the spoiler, this will be my first box!


----------



## melanie0971 (Apr 29, 2014)

robyn0904 said:


> Thanks for the spoiler, this will be my first box!


Same here. Good spoiler!


----------



## lindseylouwho (Apr 29, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> If anyone opted in for the 24Clearit system (which aside from the toner has been fabulous, by the way) and enjoyed it, or didn't opt in and wished they did, they're having a special offer. Get their 60 day kit for free, only pay shipping. For me, this was only $8.00. I highly recommend trying it, especially for this price!


Thanks! I just ordered this for the $6.99 shipping. I like that they don't rope you into auto-delivery to get the free sampler.


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 29, 2014)

If we sign up for the free box is there a commitment to the next box?  Cause if that's the case, I'll just sign up for 3 and pay an extra $6 out of pocket instead of $12..


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Apr 29, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> If we sign up for the free box is there a commitment to the next box?  Cause if that's the case, I'll just sign up for 3 and pay an extra $6 out of pocket instead of $12..


nope you can cancel at any time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 29, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> nope you can cancel at any time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Rawk on.  I'm always up for more black eyeliner!


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 1, 2014)

I lost this thread!  So happy to have it back and to have a spoiler!


----------



## SaraP (May 1, 2014)

Hi y'all I'm thinking about doing a yearly sub...it's only $8.25 for each box. BUT I want to know how you all like this sub??


----------



## felicia1995 (May 1, 2014)

It's not generally the most exciting box I receive every month, but for the price it's hard to beat and most of my items typically get used. I find myself consistently finishing my BB5 samples instead of relegating them to an empty Glossybox for long term storage. The products range from drugstore to high end, but tends to be more from the drugstore end. They usually include a beauty tool of some sort (loofah, mirror, exfoliating gloves, etc.). It seems to usually be an even mix of makeup - skincare - hair - body - nails - beauty tools, but not so much in the way of fragrance or lifestyle items. The items are a mixture of some foils (they have been sending multiples), deluxe sample sizes, and some full sizes.  

They are either the first or second box to show up every month, which I love!


----------



## Bunbunny (May 1, 2014)

Many of the products they give out are heavily fragranced and/or contain alcohol or sodium lauryl sulfate, all things I try to avoid. One shampoo + conditioner sample they gave in February pretty much fried my hair because it contained all three of those things, though others seemed to like it.

On the other hand, the few "natural" products they've given out I've fallen in love with. They introduced me to Epic Blend lip balm and Jane's Pick soap, which I cannot stop raving about. Last month they offered 24Clearit, an acne treatment system, which I also liked a lot.

The beauty tools they give out, in my opinion, have been pretty low quality. My exfoliating gloves got tears within a few weeks, the mirror is fairly flimsy (it was an extra though, so whatever), and the face loofah could have been better stitched.

So for me, it's a hit or miss. I renewed my 3 month subscription with them and after that I think I'll probably call it quits. That said, it's still a great value. I don't think there's ever been a box worth less than the cost.


----------



## SaraP (May 1, 2014)

I wish we still had the photo feature, where you can see photos posted in the thread...


----------



## elizabethrose (May 1, 2014)

sarap said:


> I wish we still had the photo feature, where you can see photos posted in the thread...


If you click one photo you can navigate back and forth through all the photos!  There's no overview, but you can just look picture to picture!


----------



## SaraP (May 1, 2014)

@@elizabethrose good to know!


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 3, 2014)

I got rid of BB5 for a few months, and I am finding myself missing it. I just bought a full size of that John Frieda volume shampoo (used the $2 coupon they sent) and love it. I am loving my hemp chapstick, still use my scrubby gloves, etc. Over the last year, I realized I really did use my BB5 products more than I had actually known.


----------



## iPretty949 (May 3, 2014)

I signed up first sometime first week or second week of this month for a free box. Heck I do not have anything yet?

Is there a shipping notification or whatever?

I need my box!!


----------



## felicia1995 (May 3, 2014)

rockhoundluna said:


> I got rid of BB5 for a few months, and I am finding myself missing it. I just bought a full size of that John Frieda volume shampoo (used the $2 coupon they sent) and love it. I am loving my hemp chapstick, still use my scrubby gloves, etc. Over the last year, I realized I really did use my BB5 products more than I had actually known.


Ditto. I just finished the Secret Clinical Strength deodorant that was in the box a few months back and just broke in to the 2nd one I got with the free coupon.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (May 4, 2014)

The code isn't working anymore =[ any advice?


----------



## jayeme (May 4, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> The code isn't working anymore =[ any advice?


I think the code expired at the end of April  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sorry!


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (May 4, 2014)

jayeme said:


> I think the code expired at the end of April  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sorry!


Awwww bummer! =[ Lol thank you for the reply! =]


----------



## corinatap (May 5, 2014)

This is my first box. When do they normally start shipping out boxes?


----------



## valeried44 (May 6, 2014)

They usually ship early in the month.  Based on previous experience, I would expect to receive the box sometime in the next week!


----------



## IMDawnP (May 6, 2014)

corinatap said:


> This is my first box. When do they normally start shipping out boxes?


I just signed up this month too. The confirmation e-mail I received said this:

Your first beauty box will ship on the 8th of next month, and you will receive a shipping confirmation from us on the 8th, so be on the look out! Beauty boxes in the lower 48 states arrive safely in your mail box within 5-7 business days and boxes destined for Canada take up 2-3 weeks to find their new home.


----------



## BeMyBait (May 6, 2014)

WooHoo! So we should get an email on Thursday then =)


----------



## Luxx22 (May 7, 2014)

Anyone ordering the BB5 Limited edition box? Its 54$ with shipping to Canada :blink:


----------



## elizabethrose (May 7, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Anyone ordering the BB5 Limited edition box? Its 54$ with shipping to Canada :blink:


I saw this- there's no way.  I'm willing to drop some cash on some makeup, but no.  I'm in desperate need of some new shoes, and those are being pushed to the bottom of the list.  I have become the expensive child in the past few weeks.  I'm interested to see what's in the box though!


----------



## BeMyBait (May 7, 2014)

I was thinking about ordering this as well. But knowing that they tack shipping charges on it makes me less than interested. It's still only $44 in the US but that does seem like a large amount. Supposedly its a really big box worth over $100 of products from 14 different brands.



LuxxyLuxx said:


> Anyone ordering the BB5 Limited edition box? Its 54$ with shipping to Canada :blink:


----------



## Luxx22 (May 7, 2014)

BeMyBait said:


> I was thinking about ordering this as well. But knowing that they tack shipping charges on it makes me less than interested. It's still only $44 in the US but that does seem like a large amount. Supposedly its a really big box worth over $100 of products from 14 different brands.


I'm considering it, but I only sub'd to BB5 In March, so I'm not quite sure how there products are.


----------



## Bunbunny (May 7, 2014)

They did a similar box in March ($35 for &gt;$100 worth of items, 15 different brands). Someone posted pictures in this thread. If I remember correctly, most were deluxe sample sizes, and nothing I would personally use (or don't have a better sample of from another box). I'm gonna pass.


----------



## Mrs30009 (May 7, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> They did a similar box in March ($35 for &gt;$100 worth of items, 15 different brands). Someone posted pictures in this thread. If I remember correctly, most were deluxe sample sizes, and nothing I would personally use (or don't have a better sample of from another box). I'm gonna pass.


I purchased the previous Limited Edition box.  It was $35 plus $5 for shipping.  I was disappointed.  I don't have a picture to post.  If you google online you can find pictures of what was in the boxes.  They arrived in a plain cardboard box.

This box is $39 ($44 total) and has 14 items valuing $100.  I am going to pass on this BB5 LE box.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 7, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> They did a similar box in March ($35 for &gt;$100 worth of items, 15 different brands). Someone posted pictures in this thread. If I remember correctly, most were deluxe sample sizes, and nothing I would personally use (or don't have a better sample of from another box). I'm gonna pass.





Mrs30009 said:


> I purchased the previous Limited Edition box.  It was $35 plus $5 for shipping.  I was disappointed.  I don't have a picture to post.  If you google online you can find pictures of what was in the boxes.  They arrived in a plain cardboard box.
> 
> This box is $39 ($44 total) and has 14 items valuing $100.  I am going to pass on this BB5 LE box.


Yea , I just watched a youtube video, and... stuff looked like it was from D.S.... Ill pass  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## corinatap (May 8, 2014)

I got my tracking email and since there based in TX I could possibly get my box by tomorrow, if not Saturday.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 8, 2014)

Shipping email!  Now question- how do I cancel this subscription?  The thing won't let me log in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laurlaur (May 8, 2014)

@@elizabethrose I would like to know the same thing


----------



## elizabethrose (May 8, 2014)

Laurlaur said:


> @@elizabethrose I would like to know the same thing


I emailed them and asked how to log in- so hopefully I'll hear something soon!


----------



## corinatap (May 8, 2014)

I checked out their FAQ and it said to fill out the Contact Us form.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 8, 2014)

Just got my tracking for May's BB5, If this one fails my expectations I will have to cancel.


----------



## LadyManah (May 8, 2014)

According to someone on Facebook, people who used the free code aren't getting the same items as paid subscribers this month, which seems really weird to me. Apparently, we aren't getting the eyeliner from the spoiler. :/

Something like this makes me want to cancel before even getting the box! Just because I don't like when companies do things like this. I was actually thinking of staying subscribed before this.


----------



## biancardi (May 8, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> According to someone on Facebook, people who used the free code aren't getting the same items as paid subscribers this month, which seems really weird to me. Apparently, we aren't getting the eyeliner from the spoiler. :/
> 
> Something like this makes me want to cancel before even getting the box! Just because I don't like when companies do things like this. I was actually thinking of staying subscribed before this.


really?  Wow.  Not a good way to treat the customers.    I actually do not mind, as I need another black eyeliner like I need another hole in my head, but for those who were looking forward to it, I can see what a let down that is.


----------



## ScoutSays (May 8, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> According to someone on Facebook, people who used the free code aren't getting the same items as paid subscribers this month, which seems really weird to me. Apparently, we aren't getting the eyeliner from the spoiler. :/
> 
> Something like this makes me want to cancel before even getting the box! Just because I don't like when companies do things like this. I was actually thinking of staying subscribed before this.


That SUCKS!!! I was really looking forward to the eyeliner! Yeah, I don't like companies that do these bait and switch sort of things...


----------



## felicia1995 (May 8, 2014)

Here's a box from Instagram!



Spoiler


----------



## jayeme (May 8, 2014)

panicked said:


> Here's a box from Instagram!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


That's not bad! If those of us who used the free code just get a bunch of random leftovers instead, though, I'm going to be kind of pissed...


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (May 8, 2014)

panicked said:


> Here's a box from Instagram!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I think that's the paid subscriber box


----------



## jayeme (May 8, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> I think that's the paid subscriber box


Yeah, but do we know for sure that the free boxes are not the same? Has anyone received a free box yet?


----------



## felicia1995 (May 8, 2014)

I think this might be the free box judging from the comments:

http://iconosquare.com/p/716132122850564382_206379165


----------



## jayeme (May 8, 2014)

panicked said:


> I think this might be the free box judging from the comments:
> 
> http://iconosquare.com/p/716132122850564382_206379165


Looks like you're right....that's really unfortunate :/ I mean, I'll use that stuff, and on one hand we can't complain as it was free, but I don't appreciate that they weren't up-front about what we were getting with that code; seems like they're just unloading leftovers as I think all those items were featured in past boxes. In fact, it wouldn't surprise me if the free boxes have different variations as well, just more leftovers. I'm disappointed in that, and it does not make me want to stay subscribed.


----------



## felicia1995 (May 8, 2014)

Are they actually leftovers? The only item I recognize from past boxes is the...



Spoiler



Nicka K lipstick. Honestly, I think the boxes are pretty even.

2 deodorant towelettes vs. 3 deodorant towelettes

cleanser vs. cleanser

eyeliner vs. lipstick

perfume/mask vs. shampoo/conditioner

I hear the black soap is actually pretty nice. I'd rather have that over the H2O+.


----------



## ScoutSays (May 8, 2014)

jayeme said:


> Looks like you're right....that's really unfortunate :/ I mean, I'll use that stuff, and on one hand we can't complain as it was free, but I don't appreciate that they weren't up-front about what we were getting with that code; seems like they're just unloading leftovers as I think all those items were featured in past boxes. In fact, it wouldn't surprise me if the free boxes have different variations as well, just more leftovers. I'm disappointed in that, and it does not make me want to stay subscribed.


I am not pleased with the way they are answering comments on Facebook about it either. 

This one answers a question about why we aren't all getting the eyeliner:

Beauty Box 5 Hi! We never said that the folks who signed up for the free box would get that one item, which is why the sneak peak was just sent to folks who paid for their box. After your free box you would get the same items as everyone else though! However, we do understand the confusion-- if you'd like to chat more please email us at [email protected]!

(um, they never said we WOULDN'T get that item!! Plus they put that sneak peak on Instagram where EVERYONE could see it...)

Beauty Box 5 We understand how you feel! However, if you were paying subscriber, you probably wouldn't like that folks who didn't have to pay $12 got the same items without the commitment. Still wr appreciate your feedback --next time there is a sneak peek we will state that folks who decide to get a free box will get a different products.

And when asked what is in the free boxes:

Beauty Box 5 There were a few combinations! But everything was well worth over $12 no matter what you got, so folks received at least $12 of free product!


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (May 8, 2014)

On facebook they confirmed that free boxes will have variations. I just don't like how they worded their response, they're pretty much saying that they never said we were getting the free eyeliner, that instead they never told us we weren't. It really does seem like a bait &amp; switch, and they also want to use the excuse that they didn't intend so many people to sign up. Yet they promoted it themselves on their instagram.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (May 8, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> I am not pleased with the way they are answering comments on Facebook about it either.
> 
> This one answers a question about why we aren't all getting the eyeliner:
> 
> ...



haha you beat me to it lol


----------



## ScoutSays (May 8, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> On facebook they confirmed that free boxes will have variations. I just don't like how they worded their response, they're pretty much saying that they never said we were getting the free eyeliner, that instead they never told us we weren't. It really does seem like a bait &amp; switch, and they also want to use the excuse that they didn't intend so many people to sign up. Yet they promoted it themselves on their instagram.


Seriously leaves a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## jayeme (May 8, 2014)

panicked said:


> Are they actually leftovers? The only item I recognize from past boxes is the...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not so much that I don't like the stuff in the free box shown - it just feels misleading. If they'd worded it differently, said something about how this promo got a "free welcome box" instead of saying that the May box is free, like what Julep does, then I'd be fine with it. It just seems misleading that they never specified that those people getting a free box would get something different than a regular May box.



ScoutSays said:


> I am not pleased with the way they are answering comments on Facebook about it either.
> 
> This one answers a question about why we aren't all getting the eyeliner:
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's the response that is irritating me even more than the different box combinations...I don't really think the argument that paying subscribers would feel cheated is valid, they don't really have a commitment either as you can cancel at any time, and it's not like they'd be the only subscription service ever to give a free first box to new customers. And no, maybe they never said that people using the free box code would get the same items, but like you said, they never said we wouldn't, either! 



mayra3 said:


> On facebook they confirmed that free boxes will have variations. I just don't like how they worded their response, they're pretty much saying that they never said we were getting the free eyeliner, that instead they never told us we weren't. It really does seem like a bait &amp; switch, and they also want to use the excuse that they didn't intend so many people to sign up. Yet they promoted it themselves on their instagram.


Yes, exactly. It's not about what's in the box, it's about how they're handling things.


----------



## Bunbunny (May 8, 2014)

*Mask*: heck yes! I love masks. I really hope they have the other kinds the company makes, because the one pictured has lemon oil in it. I prefer using masks in the morning before I head out, and lemon + light = bad. Also I just disagree with the use of lemon essential oil in anything as a principle. I checked the website and I would prefer their "Weather Warrior" or "Beauty Rest'ore" mask.

*Body cloths*: second ingredient is alcohol. No thanks.

*Eyeliner*: I don't really need it, but hey, whatever! I like the ingredients in this.

*H2O+ cleanser*: I need this like I need a hole in the head. I hate H2O+, and I hate how they've featured in literally the last four boxes. Even worse, the sample is far too small for me to warrant selling, especially once I sample it to write up my review. I guess I'll keep it in case I run out of all my many cleansers (unlikely).

*That little spray bottle*: I swear to god I'm going to have a hernia if this is a Lotus Wei mist. 

I'm 90% on the way to cancelling my BB5 now that I've seen this. I'm sick and tired of BB5 sending me items full of alcohol and fragrance. It just makes no sense when they pair it with fantastic items like Jane's Pick or Epic Blend, which are dedicated to natural ingredients. The bait and switch is also pretty uncool of them. And they've seriously been out of it with the limited edition boxes full of sample packs that cost &gt;$30. The only thing keeping me from cancelling right now is the hope that they have another big offer like the 24Clearit system. Thank goodness I have two more months to decide before my subscription renews.

Eugh.


----------



## felicia1995 (May 8, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> *That little spray bottle*: I swear to god I'm going to have a hernia if this is a Lotus Wei mist.


I think the spray bottle is a sample of



Spoiler



Harvey Prince Hello perfume.


----------



## ScoutSays (May 8, 2014)

So... the Nicka K lipstick... what do we think about it? I have never used it...


----------



## ScoutSays (May 8, 2014)

This was one of the free boxes... :/





Um... apparently I do not know how to post a spoiler... lol


----------



## jayeme (May 9, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> This was one of the free boxes... :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ew...there is literally nothing in that box I want. Definitely leftovers.


----------



## jayeme (May 9, 2014)

I thought the purpose of the free box offer was to win over new loyal customers. This is NOT the way to do that.


----------



## ScoutSays (May 9, 2014)

jayeme said:


> I thought the purpose of the free box offer was to win over new loyal customers. This is NOT the way to do that.


Right!?? I better not get that box!! I don't know what I will do... but probably complain loudly! lol


----------



## Luxx22 (May 9, 2014)

All those boxes look sucky lol. They charge my CC on the 20th of the month, but they already shipped may's box.


----------



## SaraP (May 9, 2014)

So I've been stalking this thread thinking about getting a year sub, I figured it's only $8.25 a month. Kinda hard to beat...but the semi snarky responses killed that desire. Don't get me wrong love some snark...from my friends not a company I'm subscribed to.


----------



## IMDawnP (May 9, 2014)

_ _



ScoutSays said:


> Right!?? I better not get that box!! I don't know what I will do... but probably complain loudly! lol


Jesus, what kind of customer service department does this company have? Promotions are (I thought) designed to drum up new customers with the hope that they turn into *repeat* customers. Throwing me a random box of your least interesting items ? Yeh, I'm hanging around after the promo. Damn. The only thing that looks good is the black soap but I've already  received it from *three *other subs.


----------



## biancardi (May 9, 2014)

well, when I signed up for a free box (and as others have stated, other companies do promos all the time and the current customers never feel "cheated" by it), they never stated it would be different from their may box.

I will be cancelling.  I wanted to give them a try, but their responses are awful and they did do a bait &amp; switch.  Nothing about how the May box was going to be so different from the current customer's boxes.

I can only hope I get something like that first free box and not what was shown in the second!!  lol


----------



## lindseylouwho (May 9, 2014)

Just in slight defense of that free box up there... I really liked that deodorant? Haha. I know it's really disappointing, but at least there's something useful in there. I also hear good things about those bronzing towels, but I don't use that kinda thing so I have no firsthand knowledge.


----------



## biancardi (May 9, 2014)

lindseylouwho said:


> Just in slight defense of that free box up there... I really liked that deodorant? Haha. I know it's really disappointing, but at least there's something useful in there. I also hear good things about those bronzing towels, but I don't use that kinda thing so I have no firsthand knowledge.


it isn't so much as whether I can use the products or not, but more like I think that beauty box 5 handled this horribly

my shipping notice states my may box - not my free box.  They should have been upfront about it and then I (and others) would not feel that this was done underhanded.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 9, 2014)

Well, I'm cancelling.  Also they need to have that as an option on their website.  Having to email to cancel is ridiculous.


----------



## ScoutSays (May 9, 2014)

It feels like they can't AFFORD to give out free boxes, so we get leftovers... if they can't afford it, they should never have run the promotion. As for tanning wipes... yeah... no. And I agree, we should be able to cancel on the website. I emailed them yesterday and got an email back saying they would answer my email within 2 days... we shall see.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 9, 2014)

Im completely lost. BB5 offered a free box and people don't like the free box? or? Did you have to sign up monthly for the free box, and people weren't pleased with the contents of it so now they have to cancel via email?? Just curious, because Im already on the rocks of cancelling. As for the eyeliner, is that in the free box or in the regular sub'rs boxes for May?


----------



## ScoutSays (May 9, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Im completely lost. BB5 offered a free box and people don't like the free box? or? Did you have to sign up monthly for the free box, and people weren't pleased with the contents of it so now they have to cancel via email?? Just curious, because Im already on the rocks of cancelling. As for the eyeliner, is that in the free box or in the regular sub'rs boxes for May?


BB5 offered a free May box... several of us decided to try them out. (For me personally, if it was really good I would have remained subbed) Then BB5 put on their Instagram that we would all get the eyeliner, but apparently that is only to those who DIDN'T get the free May box. They are sending out other stuff for the free ones. The reason I personally want to cancel is they pulled a bait and switch, plus their customer service is way beyond snarky!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 9, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Im completely lost. BB5 offered a free box and people don't like the free box? or? Did you have to sign up monthly for the free box, and people weren't pleased with the contents of it so now they have to cancel via email?? Just curious, because Im already on the rocks of cancelling. As for the eyeliner, is that in the free box or in the regular sub'rs boxes for May?


It isn't so much that the free box isn't filled with unacceptable products (let's be honest, I'll use some tanning wipes.), as the spoiler on Beauty Box 5's Instagram said that the eyeliner would be in May's box.  On Facebook they're saying that it was sent just to current subscribers, but that's not true.  You can't post things on Instagram and say it's just for current subscribers.  (For the record- here's the link to the Instagram post: http://instagram.com/p/nbN-Q1CosO/ ) I wanted to try the promotion because I've been considering BB5 for a while, and a free box with my favorite thing (eyeliner) seemed like a good way to start.  But they seem really just not on their game as far as subscription services are concerned.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 9, 2014)

Sent them an email- I just can't deal with a few things in a subscription service, so.. we're breaking up, BB5, until they can switch some things:

Hi *name redacted*,

 
I managed to get into my account.  Thank you for your help.  I was wondering if you could help me with one other thing- I'd like to cancel my account.  I'm not a fan of how Beauty Box 5 is handling the eyeliner spoiler - it seems very bait and switch of Beauty Box 5 to post spoilers on Instagram about an eyeliner, then say the free box doesn't include it because Beauty Box 5 "never said it would be included in the free boxes".  I take customer service very seriously and I pay a lot of attention to subscription services.  This is not a good way to handle this situation, and while I was looking forward to trying Beauty Box 5 out for a few months, I will not be a customer until I see some serious improvement in the way things are handled via social media.  It's very disappointing.  Additionally, it's very disconcerting to have to email to cancel my subscription, I feel like I should be able to subscribe/unsubscribe as I see fit on my account without an email.  Until that feature is changed as well, I will not be a customer of Beauty Box 5.  I did not know that this is how business was conducted when I signed up, but I am not happy with how things are going now that I'm seeing all of this in the light.  If you could remove my subscription, I'd appreciate it.  And I hope to be a customer in the future, but I'll need to see some serious improvement.
 
Thanks,
Elizabeth


----------



## Luxx22 (May 9, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> It isn't so much that the free box isn't filled with unacceptable products (let's be honest, I'll use some tanning wipes.), as the spoiler on Beauty Box 5's Instagram said that the eyeliner would be in May's box.  On Facebook they're saying that it was sent just to current subscribers, but that's not true.  You can't post things on Instagram and say it's just for current subscribers.  (For the record- here's the link to the Instagram post: http://instagram.com/p/nbN-Q1CosO/ ) I wanted to try the promotion because I've been considering BB5 for a while, and a free box with my favorite thing (eyeliner) seemed like a good way to start.  But they seem really just not on their game as far as subscription services are concerned.


ohhh I get it! That's sneaky!


----------



## Bunbunny (May 9, 2014)

panicked said:


> I think the spray bottle is a sample of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh thank goodness. I'd much rather have a perfume (pretty much anyone knows not to overuse perfume, not just because it'll smell too much but also because it dries out your skin) than another essential oil filled mist (which some people don't realize has a bunch of lemon in it, then spray it near their face, then go outside....) In retrospect, there's probably no way BB5 could afford to get little Lotus Wei samplers, anyway, so I'm not sure why I was worried.

Also, that last free box posted would make me so angry, if I got it. All leftovers from the last three months. They really should have made it more clear that it would have been leftover items. You don't make people think they're getting a regular box free if they aren't, that's just shady marketing.


----------



## corinatap (May 9, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> This was one of the free boxes... :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did they give you the coupon for the free deodorant? I know that was part of the box months ago.
I really wanted to like this subscription. Especially since they're based in Texas. I am absolutely disappointed in how they are handling this situation. If they could not afford to give everybody the same box, they should have only let a number of people use the code or let us know that we would not be getting the same box as current subscribers.

I'm getting my free box today. And I'm not really excited any more.


----------



## SaraP (May 9, 2014)

I really think they should have said a free "welcome" box. That way there are no false expectations. Not that I need another box, but for $8.25 it's just a little more then my morning Starbucks. BUT after the "We never said" and "Current customers would mad" they can keep their free box and yearly sub! If your gonna have crappy CS you better have awesome boxes!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 9, 2014)

Update:  They replied to me.  I feel bad because the CS rep I have is really nice, but they said they forwarded my comments along.  I just.. whatever.  Y'all can read  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Hi Elizabeth,
> 
> I apologize for any inconvenience. We did have a couple of variations of the May box as we had many more subscribers than usual. This was a way for us to introduce our customer favorites and brands we frequently work with to our new subscribers. Our sneak peak was intended for existing subscribers. It was in no way intended to "bait" anyone in to subscribing. We definitely didn't mean to deceive you and it was an oversight on our part. We're really sorry about the situation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## LadyManah (May 9, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Update:  They replied to me.  I feel bad because the CS rep I have is really nice, but they said they forwarded my comments along.  I just.. whatever.  Y'all can read  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This customer service rep seems a lot nicer than the snarky one on Facebook! Honestly, the person on their FB was the entire reason I was upset about the situation.


----------



## felicia1995 (May 9, 2014)

corinatap said:


> Did they give you the coupon for the free deodorant? I know that was part of the box months ago.


The coupon expired maybe 4 weeks after I received my box, so I doubt it's included. It is a really good deodorant, though. I used mine up, used the free coupon to get a second, and just bought a third yesterday.


----------



## ScoutSays (May 9, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Update:  They replied to me.  I feel bad because the CS rep I have is really nice, but they said they forwarded my comments along.  I just.. whatever.  Y'all can read  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah, I don't buy the whole we weren't pulling a bail and switch thing, since they posted on Instagram:

*beautybox5* Oh, there's going to be a full-size, waterproof eyeliner from @cattivacosmetics in my May beauty box? How chic! Sign up by midnight tonight EST! #beautybox5 #getthebox #subscribenow #sneakpeek #bb5#samples #eyeliner

9 days ago (Apr 30 2014 14:12:59) | Photo Filter: X-Pro II
Didn't say for current customers... it said to SIGN UP!! They were targeting NEW customers with that photo!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 9, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> This customer service rep seems a lot nicer than the snarky one on Facebook! Honestly, the person on their FB was the entire reason I was upset about the situation.


I agree- and I emailed her back and I said that she's been really great about all of this and that I hope I can see some changes and would love to come back to BB5 just from my experience with her.  But that everything else still needed to be changed.  Social media reputation is HUGE.



ScoutSays said:


> Yeah, I don't buy the whole we weren't pulling a bail and switch thing, since they posted on Instagram:
> 
> *beautybox5* Oh, there's going to be a full-size, waterproof eyeliner from @cattivacosmetics in my May beauty box? How chic! Sign up by midnight tonight EST! #beautybox5 #getthebox #subscribenow #sneakpeek #bb5#samples #eyeliner
> 
> ...


Exaaactly!  They did say they'd consider it for future promotions how they're wording things.  If they get their stuff together I'll consider joining again.

Those are all of my thoughts on this box- sorry for taking over with these complaints, current subscribers!  Please tell me that your experience has been better so that one day I'll want to join again!


----------



## Bunbunny (May 9, 2014)

Before this, I've found their CS really nice. I won some Epic Blend lip balm in a giveaway and they got back to me about it a day after I e-mailed them (as requested), and got my lip balms rather promptly (a week or so?). I really liked that they did the giveaway in the first place, of course. I use the lip balms every day without fail.

I also got a duplicate H2O+ hand balm in my March box. E-mailed them, and they gave me a whole slew of choices to replace the duplicate product, which was nice of them -- they could have just said "okay, we'll send you another item" and given me something I might not have liked. 

I'd like to give them the benefit of the doubt and think that it was just very poor wording on their part, and that they didn't realize people were using the code to get the box with the eyeliner in it. If they do something like this again, and they learn from their mistakes and make everything clear for new subscribers at the get go, then I will be happy to continue using their service.


----------



## hazeleyes (May 9, 2014)

I also signed up for the free box this month after seeing the eyeliner being offered, I thought I'd give BB5 another try since their disastrous 'Limited Edition' box they offered in March I think it was. It was $40 and not only did I not get a tracking number, it arrived in a plain brown box with a plain label, just thrown on my doorstep. When I opened it, there was no information inside, I just assumed it was from BB5. There were like 16-18 items (they didn't give me a nail polish like some people got in theirs), it consisted of mostly foils, tiny tubes a foot scrubber and a full sized Secret deodorant (I wear aluminum free deodorant so this was also useless to me). I was shocked they sent what looked like leftover crap, it was valued at $100 (correct me if I'm wrong can't remember at this point! lol) I was so mad and felt completely cheated! I emailed them to complain and all they did was give me a $15 credit or ask me to return the box. It was too much effort for me at the time to return it so I accepted the credit. After this bait and switch this month yet again, I have given BB5 up for good! They're cray cray to pull this one!


----------



## LadyManah (May 9, 2014)

panicked said:


> I think this might be the free box judging from the comments:
> 
> http://iconosquare.com/p/716132122850564382_206379165


There are variations on the free box.

I got a free box with secret deodorant, a small nail polish, 3x tanning lotion samples, toe separators and H2O body wash sample - the one posted on a previous page.


----------



## Megan27ist (May 10, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> There are variations on the free box.
> 
> I got a free box with secret deodorant, a small nail polish, 3x tanning lotion samples, toe separators and H2O body wash sample - the one posted on a previous page.


If I get that box, I will be extremely irked.  I've only found one brand of deodorant that works for me, I am very specific on my nail polish colors (and that isn't one of them), I highly doubt I'll use the tanning lotions, toe separators (ha, it's a good thing the box is free), and I -might- use the H2O body wash.  Huge fail when I thought I was getting at least an eyeliner (something that I'll at least use).  I'll see what I get, but my box is still in Texas so it might be a while.


----------



## jayeme (May 10, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> There are variations on the free box.
> 
> I got a free box with secret deodorant, a small nail polish, 3x tanning lotion samples, toe separators and H2O body wash sample - the one posted on a previous page.


That's what I got, too. The only thing I'll even use is the deodorant, and that's not really exciting. I usually buy deodorant at the dollar store - I never would have bought $8 deodorant on my own. So I guess this box was worth $1 to me....Not $12. Definitely cancelling.


----------



## lindseylouwho (May 10, 2014)

Yeah, I definitely wouldn't pay full price for this sub, but I got on when there was a mega coupon going on where if you signed up for a year subscription it brought the price of the box down to like $6 or $7, which seemed reasonable to me for what I was getting.


----------



## jenacate (May 10, 2014)

Here's another free box. It just came today and I'm extremely dissapointed and canceling. I really wanted that eyeliner. And I already have the California collection palette


----------



## jayeme (May 10, 2014)

jenacate said:


> Here's another free box. It just came today and I'm extremely dissapointed and canceling. I really wanted that eyeliner. And I already have the California collection palette


I don't see the box - what else did you get?


----------



## LadyManah (May 10, 2014)

jenacate said:


> Here's another free box. It just came today and I'm extremely dissapointed and canceling. I really wanted that eyeliner. And I already have the California collection palette


If I had gotten that California collection palette, it would have been and instant cancel.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 10, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> If I had gotten that California collection palette, it would have been and instant cancel.


lOL Same here, I have 3 of those dang palettes from 3 different subs including BB5


----------



## melanie0971 (May 10, 2014)

I signed up with the free box code but signed up for 3 months. I got my box today and it looks like I got the regular May box.


----------



## LadyManah (May 10, 2014)

That does somewhat make me upset, because I was very, very close to just purchasing a 3 month subscription, but using the may freebox code. If I had done so, I would have gotten the regular May box + 2 more boxes for $20. :/ So, I emailed them to cancel. I will sign up for a 3 month subscription if I like the spoiler for next month.

The good thing I've seen: they aren't deleting negative comments. I'm sure most other companies would be deleting it all in a flash. I've seen Ipsy and such delete negative comments almost instantly. I do give them props for that. That's why I'll resub for a 3 month if the sneak peak is good.


----------



## jenacate (May 10, 2014)

Sorry, I didn't attach the file correctly. Here's my box. The California collection is a double for me so I'll be adding it to my moms birthday present. And then canceling


----------



## Bunbunny (May 10, 2014)

Were people able to use the free box code on a monthly subscription? If so, I don't blame BB5 for doing the bait and swap. Too many people would have received the free box and then cancelled immediately even if they liked the items, just to get a free box. That would lose BB5 tons of money. If they restricted it to 3month minimum, then I would be more upset with the switch because people would have committed to two paid boxes by then.

I'm actually wondering now how BB5 makes any profit at all. Even assuming their boxes cost THEM ~$3-4 a pop due to bulk purchases, a stockpile of older samples, newer companies sending them super discounted items to advertise, etc., then maybe 50c per cardboard box &amp; stuffing... there's still paying a graphics designer to make their information card, paying a writer to write up descriptions, paying customer service to answer e-mails and keep up the FB page, keeping the website running... and then SHIPPING the boxes... It's really hard for me to see how they're making money off of $12 a month per customer!


----------



## IMDawnP (May 10, 2014)

melanie0971 said:


> I signed up with the free box code but signed up for 3 months. I got my box today and it looks like I got the regular May box.


I so hope this is the case. I used the free box code but signed up for a 3-month as well. You received the eyeliner from the spoiler ?


----------



## jayeme (May 11, 2014)

jenacate said:


> Sorry, I didn't attach the file correctly. Here's my box. The California collection is a double for me so I'll be adding it to my moms birthday present. And then canceling


I would have preferred that to the box I got...face wipes are not exciting but at least they're useful, and the face mask could be nice. Not all bad!



Bunbunny said:


> Were people able to use the free box code on a monthly subscription? If so, I don't blame BB5 for doing the bait and swap. Too many people would have received the free box and then cancelled immediately even if they liked the items, just to get a free box. That would lose BB5 tons of money. If they restricted it to 3month minimum, then I would be more upset with the switch because people would have committed to two paid boxes by then.
> 
> I'm actually wondering now how BB5 makes any profit at all. Even assuming their boxes cost THEM ~$3-4 a pop due to bulk purchases, a stockpile of older samples, newer companies sending them super discounted items to advertise, etc., then maybe 50c per cardboard box &amp; stuffing... there's still paying a graphics designer to make their information card, paying a writer to write up descriptions, paying customer service to answer e-mails and keep up the FB page, keeping the website running... and then SHIPPING the boxes... It's really hard for me to see how they're making money off of $12 a month per customer!


Yes, the free box code was valid on a monthly subscription. On one hand I see your point, but on the other, wouldn't you assume that having this promotion had the goal of getting more subscribers long-term? How do they expect to do that when sending out random leftovers instead of the real May box to the new subscribers, especially since they didn't tell people in advance this is what they were doing? It's not even so much the content of the boxes that is upsetting people, I think, as it is that they thought they were getting the May box and then didn't. Also, I don't know about BB5 in particular, but I think generally sub boxes don't pay anything for the samples they receive. $12 a month is more than a lot of subscriptions cost, so if Birchbox, Ipsy, etc., can make money, so can BB5.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (May 11, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Were people able to use the free box code on a monthly subscription? If so, I don't blame BB5 for doing the bait and swap. Too many people would have received the free box and then cancelled immediately even if they liked the items, just to get a free box. That would lose BB5 tons of money. If they restricted it to 3month minimum, then I would be more upset with the switch because people would have committed to two paid boxes by then.
> 
> I'm actually wondering now how BB5 makes any profit at all. Even assuming their boxes cost THEM ~$3-4 a pop due to bulk purchases, a stockpile of older samples, newer companies sending them super discounted items to advertise, etc., then maybe 50c per cardboard box &amp; stuffing... there's still paying a graphics designer to make their information card, paying a writer to write up descriptions, paying customer service to answer e-mails and keep up the FB page, keeping the website running... and then SHIPPING the boxes... It's really hard for me to see how they're making money off of $12 a month per customer!


I understand your point, but at the same time how is this any different than the other subs that give out free box codes? They do it to gain exposure to new customers &amp; entice them to stay with the company. If they had made it clear that we would be getting a "welcome" box instead of telling us we would get the May box, I don't think any of us would be upset. Also most, if not all major subscription box companies receive the products for free. It's a companys method of advertising/marketing their products.


----------



## biancardi (May 11, 2014)

If BB &amp; Ipsy can make $$ on less, while giving out more expensive items (BB does "deluxe" brands, ipsy gives out a lot of full sized items), BB5 can certainly do so on 12.00 a month - and their items are more of the drugstore types and not even full sized.


----------



## felicia1995 (May 11, 2014)

I'm not sure that subscription boxes are making money across the board. I think that's why a lot of them have gone under. I'm pretty sure Glossybox is in moderate financial trouble, and that Birchbox and Ipsy are having some growing pains related to fulfilling subscriber demand and acquiring enough samples to send to everyone. I'm not sure how it's affecting their bottom line, but I doubt they're bringing in money hand over fist at the moment.

If you're a new subscriber to Birchbox, you're almost guaranteed to receive a bunch of "random leftovers" from past months in your welcome box, and then more random leftovers, maybe with a new product or two, in your first box. If you're not a new subscriber, you're still likely to get leftovers, but this doesn't bother me because it gives me a chance to try out products I missed out on the previous few months. As for drugstore vs. high end, I definitely wouldn't recommend BB5 to anyone who was averse to receiving drugstore products, because that seems to be the majority (but not 100%) of what ships out. Then again, Glossybox was sending out Walmart/Target lotions last month, Birchbox sends out mass-market "finds," and Ipsy sends out a lot of mass retailer products as well.


----------



## jayeme (May 11, 2014)

panicked said:


> I'm not sure that subscription boxes are making money across the board. I think that's why a lot of them have gone under. I'm pretty sure Glossybox is in moderate financial trouble, and that Birchbox and Ipsy are having some growing pains related to fulfilling subscriber demand and acquiring enough samples to send to everyone. I'm not sure how it's affecting their bottom line, but I doubt they're bringing in money hand over fist at the moment.
> 
> If you're a new subscriber to Birchbox, you're almost guaranteed to receive a bunch of "random leftovers" from past months in your welcome box, and then more random leftovers, maybe with a new product or two, in your first box. If you're not a new subscriber, you're still likely to get leftovers, but this doesn't bother me because it gives me a chance to try out products I missed out on he previous few months. As for drugstore vs. high end, I definitely wouldn't recommend BB5 to anyone who was averse to receiving drugstore products, because that seems to be the majority (but not 100%) of what ships out. Then again, Glossybox was sending out Walmart/Target lotions last month, Birchbox sends out mass-market "finds," and Ipsy sends out a lot of mass retailer products as well.


I think BB doesn't send out welcome boxes anymore except with gift subscriptions - but, regardless, yes, that's true, but that doesn't bother me because they're not promising otherwise. BB5 on the other hand, posted a link to "sign up now!" with the spoiler that everyone was getting a full-size eyeliner. If they hadn't promised otherwise, I don't think people would be so upset. It's not an issue with what they're sending out, it's an issue that they don't keep to their word. 

As for sub box services making money, I really don't know, but BB and Ipsy at least have been around awhile, and even if they're having trouble, they must be somewhat profitable or they wouldn't have been around so long...


----------



## felicia1995 (May 11, 2014)

jayeme said:


> I think BB doesn't send out welcome boxes anymore except with gift subscriptions - but, regardless, yes, that's true, but that doesn't bother me because they're not promising otherwise. BB5 on the other hand, posted a link to "sign up now!" with the spoiler that everyone was getting a full-size eyeliner. If they hadn't promised otherwise, I don't think people would be so upset. It's not an issue with what they're sending out, it's an issue that they don't keep to their word.
> 
> As for sub box services making money, I really don't know, but BB and Ipsy at least have been around awhile, and even if they're having trouble, they must be somewhat profitable or they wouldn't have been around so long...


I'm sorry you guys felt mislead by BB5 into thinking you would receive an eyeliner this month. It sounds like whoever does their promo boxes wasn't in great contact with who posted the Instagram. On the other hand, you got a box of 5 products for free with no obligation. I would recommend e-mailing them, stating that you were disappointed, and telling them they could rectify the situation if they sent out a black eyeliner and see what happens. The worst thing that could happen is they say no, and you cancel your subscription and keep your free items.


----------



## Weebs (May 11, 2014)

I signed up for a three month subscription for $18 using the free box code because I saw the black eyeliner was to be included in the box.  While I'm happy with what I received in my "free box" (no eyeliner in it), it was a little shady of them to lure people into signing up that way.  I'll keep my 3 month sub, as I got it for an amazing price, but I don't think I'll go any further with them.


----------



## NotTheMama (May 11, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> This was one of the free boxes... :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is the box I got.  I'll use the deodorant, nail polish and body wash, but not the body bronzer.  I would have rather had the face mask or deodorant towels.  Oh, well.  It was free, and I can cancel.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 11, 2014)

panicked said:


> I'm sorry you guys felt mislead by BB5 into thinking you would receive an eyeliner this month. It sounds like whoever does their promo boxes wasn't in great contact with who posted the Instagram. On the other hand, you got a box of 5 products for free with no obligation. I would recommend e-mailing them, stating that you were disappointed, and telling them they could rectify the situation if they sent out a black eyeliner and see what happens. The worst thing that could happen is they say no, and you cancel your subscription and keep your free items.


That's what I did- my CS lady was really nice and said she'd pass on my concerns.  It's false advertising and that's not okay.  Wording is REALLY important when you're selling a product, and to be completely honest, I'm not really okay giving money to a company that's not willing to check their work.  It also freaks me out that I can't cancel whenever I want, that I have to email them.  It's like they've locked away my credit card number and I can't get it back.  As someone who's had their credit card number stolen, I'm not okay with that.  Shady all around.  I'm happy for my free box, but if they had not advertised wrongly, and had a better system to deal with subscriptions, I'd be happy.


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 11, 2014)

My free box had:

3 Ban Total Refresh Cooling Body Cloths (I have hot flashes from Hell, so pit wipes are handy. Will keep in purse)

Harvey Prince "Hello" sample

Aveeno Daily Moisturizer 1 oz.

H2O+ Hand cream 1 oz.

Cattiva Waterproof Eyeliner black 0.012 oz (looks full sized to me)

  Actually not as bad as I feared from looking at other variations. I'm glad the eyeliner is an automatic since I hate sharpening things.


----------



## biancardi (May 11, 2014)

@@Kristine Walker  did you sign up for a 3-month sub?  I am just wondering as you got the eyeliner..

thanks!


----------



## princess2010 (May 11, 2014)

I've never subbed to Beauty Box 5 until I saw the free box offer. I thought if I like the sub I can sign up, but seeing the free boxes I don't think so. This was exactly opposite as it should have worked. Make the free boxes awesome and get new customers! I ordered a PopSugar box in April. It was so awesome I couldn't wait to order a new one in May. THAT'S how it should work.


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 11, 2014)

@@biancardi No, just month by month. I wasn't expecting to get it, so I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## biancardi (May 11, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> @@biancardi No, just month by month. I wasn't expecting to get it, so I was pleasantly surprised.


that is a nice surprise - as it looks like you did get the "normal" box..


----------



## felicia1995 (May 11, 2014)

The Latest Sold-Out Beauty Craze Is Not What You'd Expect

http://www.refinery29.com/ban-total-refresh-body-cooling-cloths


----------



## biancardi (May 11, 2014)

panicked said:


> The Latest Sold-Out Beauty Craze Is Not What You'd Expect
> 
> http://www.refinery29.com/ban-total-refresh-body-cooling-cloths


lol

I bought a few of those a couple of weeks ago, because I walk during lunch....I heat up pretty badly....


----------



## bellerenee (May 11, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> My free box had:
> 
> 3 Ban Total Refresh Cooling Body Cloths (I have hot flashes from Hell, so pit wipes are handy. Will keep in purse)
> 
> ...



I got this as my free box, too. I only signed up for a month-by-month subscription. Sorry to all who got kind screwed. :-/


----------



## biancardi (May 12, 2014)

well, mine is supposed to be here today!  I will let you know what they gave me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (May 12, 2014)

I got my free box on Saturday- it was the variation with the nail polish and tanning lotion and deodorant.  I'll use everything so I guess I can't be upset about that.  I got this email this morning from BB5 though:



> Hi Elizabeth,
> 
> Thank you so much for the kind words. I really appreciate it. The whole BB5 Team appreciates you taking the time out to express your feelings. We love our subscribers both new and old and really love to hear your feedback.
> 
> ...


Maybe I'll try them again in the future.  They do have amazingly fast shipping, so that's nice.


----------



## biancardi (May 12, 2014)

I STILL have not gotten a response from BB5

Do you have an email address?  I had to use their contact form...


----------



## elizabethrose (May 12, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I STILL have not gotten a response from BB5
> 
> Do you have an email address?  I had to use their contact form...


Yeah, I emailed them at their [email protected] email address - it was on their FAQ page!


----------



## kaelahbae (May 12, 2014)

This will be my first beauty box (the only sub I've ever done was Graze) so I'm a little bummed about the whole thing. My box should be arriving in the next few days so, who knows, maybe I did get the liner- but I'm not going to get my hopes up all over again. I can really see both sides of the coin and can't be too angry about a box that is totally free, but I am a little wary of continuing on with a company that doesn't have their stuff together and whose social marketing personnel gets snarky on Facebook. That's the part that turns me off the most! 

Oh well, I was really only planning on subbing to this box until I can get off the Ipsy waiting list, and I'm actually thinking of trying Birchbox (mostly for their awesome point system), so I'm not too disappointed. I'll probably cancel after I get this box- I MAY give them one more chance in June if I can't sign up for BB or Ipsy by then.


----------



## IMDawnP (May 12, 2014)

I just received my box. I used the freebox code and subbed for 3 months. I did not get an eyeliner. Probably the only reason I'm not annoyed by that is I wouldn't use a black liner anyway so it would have been wasted on me. My box was eh, ok.

3 large foils Just Being Sexy Body Bronzer - Is this any good ?

La Fresh Wipes - Will use but not excited. I think this clinches me also getting them in my Ipsy bag this month. Ipsy loves to send me wipes.

Montagne Jeunesse Clay Mask - Not thrilled by this either but I get at least 3 uses out of these envelopes.

Aveeno Body Wash - Will possibly use at some point.

BH California Palette - already received from Ipsy last year so this is the item I'm most disappointed to receive. I like it but I don't need two of them.

It's too bad that I received this box and just feel a whole lot of blah. Mail should be fun. Unless month 2 and 3 have at least one item I love I doubt I will keep this beyond the 3-month period. It's hard to believe this is $12.00/month vs. BB &amp; Ipsy at $ 10.00/month. I think they are worlds apart. This should be down around $7 or $8/month.


----------



## ScoutSays (May 12, 2014)

I received my box today. The shipping was pretty fast compared to some other sub boxes. However, I emailed them to cancel due to the bait and switch and their snarkiness on FB. Here is what was in my box:

Shea Terra Organics Rose Hips Black Soap cleanser (I got this in BB so I know I like it).

Nicka K New York Hydro Lipstick (color is Concerto, and it's pretty!).

Coolway shampoo and conditioner - blah. I will use it, but not too exciting!

La Fresh Antiperspirant wipes - meh.


----------



## lindzebra (May 12, 2014)

Got my box today. The Hello smells AMAZING, the best perfume I've ever smelled. The liner is nice, but I have so much black liner that I worry it'll never get used. The body wipes are smart and will get used because I live in Arizona. I'm excited to try the sheet mask because I've never tried one before. And finally, the H2O gel cleanser... it will go in my pile of cleansers to use up.


----------



## biancardi (May 12, 2014)

I didn't get the may box, but the first one that was posted as a substitute

shea terra rose hips black soap (how ironic because I just swapped for that - lol, but I can use another one)

3 la fresh antiperspirant wipes

coolway shampoo &amp; conditioner (will be used.. 1 oz tubes each)

nicka K lipstick in darling (bright red - nope, not for ME!!)

so, yes, it was free.  that said, I do not think that this box is remotely better than BB or ipsy.   I liked the shea terra very much, but that was the only thing that wow'd me.


----------



## aliciaaa (May 12, 2014)

I got my free box today, as did my mom.. And we both got the eyeliner? So that was actually nice. So I don't know if it was a mistake? I canceled because I'm still not thrilled, and I don't like how they handled the whole eyeliner fiasco. I'm just hoping they don't try and say I signed up for longer. 

Edit. 

What the heck? I was so focused on the eyeliner that I didn't realize, they sent us a different number of the same items? Like, I got 2 of the perfume samples, she only got one. I got 4 of the total refresh cloths, she only got 2. How random..


----------



## Bunbunny (May 12, 2014)

kaelahbae said:


> This will be my first beauty box (the only sub I've ever done was Graze) so I'm a little bummed about the whole thing. My box should be arriving in the next few days so, who knows, maybe I did get the liner- but I'm not going to get my hopes up all over again. I can really see both sides of the coin and can't be too angry about a box that is totally free, but I am a little wary of continuing on with a company that doesn't have their stuff together and whose social marketing personnel gets snarky on Facebook. That's the part that turns me off the most!
> 
> Oh well, I was really only planning on subbing to this box until I can get off the Ipsy waiting list, and I'm actually thinking of trying Birchbox (mostly for their awesome point system), so I'm not too disappointed. I'll probably cancel after I get this box- I MAY give them one more chance in June if I can't sign up for BB or Ipsy by then.


I think BB5 is a great first box. Relatively inexpensive, very simple, quick shipping, and items that anyone can use (if they aren't like me and opposed to several common ingredients like alcohol), especially if they're a newbie to makeup. I feel like every other month they have a real gem that makes me want to keep resubbing (Epic Blend, Jane's Pick, 24Clearit come to mind). And most of their items are drug store prices online, which means if I like something I can actually afford it! (See: Saffron Rouge Inner Circle, where an ounce of product can easily hit a $30 value)

That said, I just got my first Ipsy today and I'm very happy with it! I do think I'm going to unsubscribe to BB5 in order to make room for Ipsy, now that I'm more acquainted with their system and with makeup in general. I do suggest taking the easy way out and just advertising them on your Facebook if you have one, because I took four months to get off the wait list...


----------



## Luxx22 (May 12, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> I think BB5 is a great first box. Relatively inexpensive, very simple, quick shipping, and items that anyone can use (if they aren't like me and opposed to several common ingredients like alcohol), especially if they're a newbie to makeup. I feel like every other month they have a real gem that makes me want to keep resubbing (Epic Blend, Jane's Pick, 24Clearit come to mind). And most of their items are drug store prices online, which means if I like something I can actually afford it! (See: Saffron Rouge Inner Circle, where an ounce of product can easily hit a $30 value)
> 
> That said, I just got my first Ipsy today and I'm very happy with it! I do think I'm going to unsubscribe to BB5 in order to make room for Ipsy, now that I'm more acquainted with their system and with makeup in general. I do suggest taking the easy way out and just advertising them on your Facebook if you have one, because I took four months to get off the wait list...


Do list you're pics in the Ipsy spoiler  thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As for BB5 this will be my second box and I'm already bored of it


----------



## BeMyBait (May 13, 2014)

This is what I got too. I don't think I will use any of it, maybe the body wash? I might use the self tanner out of boredom since they sent enough to cover my entire body multiple times. The deoderant will probably break me out though and the nail polish will just go in the basket of my million other polishes. Toe Separators will be good for polish swaps though so I guess it wasn't all too bad.

Still cancelling though. I could get BB for less and with better products.



LadyManah said:


> There are variations on the free box.
> 
> I got a free box with secret deodorant, a small nail polish, 3x tanning lotion samples, toe separators and H2O body wash sample - the one posted on a previous page.


----------



## kaelahbae (May 13, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> I think BB5 is a great first box. Relatively inexpensive, very simple, quick shipping, and items that anyone can use (if they aren't like me and opposed to several common ingredients like alcohol), especially if they're a newbie to makeup. I feel like every other month they have a real gem that makes me want to keep resubbing (Epic Blend, Jane's Pick, 24Clearit come to mind). And most of their items are drug store prices online, which means if I like something I can actually afford it! (See: Saffron Rouge Inner Circle, where an ounce of product can easily hit a $30 value)
> 
> That said, I just got my first Ipsy today and I'm very happy with it! I do think I'm going to unsubscribe to BB5 in order to make room for Ipsy, now that I'm more acquainted with their system and with makeup in general. I do suggest taking the easy way out and just advertising them on your Facebook if you have one, because I took four months to get off the wait list...


It was a good first box- I got mine yesterday and was pleasantly surprised to find the Cattiva eye liner inside. I also got Aveeno Daily Moisturizer, an H20 Spa Hand and Cuticle cream, the Ban wipes, and the Hello perfume sample. Not bad at all. That being said, I probably will give them one more month and then cancel. I just think other boxes are a much better value and I just got off the BB waiting list after a whole 24 hours of being on it. I'm happy about that!

As for Ipsy, I've shared on Facebook a few times but now they have it where a friend must subscribe for you to be moved off- otherwise, you have to wait it out. Nobody has signed up and I don't want to spam my friends, so I'm going to play the waiting game for now.


----------



## Bflopolska (May 13, 2014)

At least you got yours...my tracking shows it was delivered yesterday, except it never came. This is the second sub box that has been sent to the wrong address inside a month.


----------



## lindzebra (May 13, 2014)

Strange... I received my normal May box yesterday, but today I received... a second April box?! I'm very confused. I can use the Blum wipes and the Jergens tanner, but I don't need another red lipstick, cheap lip liner, or California Collection sampler. I suppose they will make good gifts!


----------



## sldb (May 13, 2014)

Is there a trade tread for BB5? I actually received the Cattiva eye liner and don't want it.


----------



## Bflopolska (May 13, 2014)

...and I just received a call from the local post office, who are swearing up and down that the trainee carrier delivered my box yesterday. I have received nothing. Nor have I yet received a response to the email I sent Beauty Box 5.


----------



## Bunbunny (May 13, 2014)

Wow, read over my last post where I said "BB5 is a great box." when I meant to say "great box for beginners"!

I got my box today, it was the same as everyone else's who got the regular box. I actually love the Harvey Prince scent. I got the Beauty Rest'ore mask which is the one I wanted. But I'm never going to touch the body cloths or the H2O+ cleansing gel (is anyone really, really miffed about how tiny that sample is?). I'm down to swap the cloths and cleansing gel for a mask (Canada only please).

I'm not 100% pleased with the eye liner. I like that it's automatic and how easily it goes on, but it doesn't seem to go on very cleanly? It's super easy to smudge, too. I'll have to try it out more.

I think I'm going to cancel BB5 today. It's just not worth the money when I only use half of the products.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 13, 2014)

Well this box is a whole lotta blah for my first and now last month! I got the Nicka K lipstick, deodorant wipes, shampoo+conditioner and facewash. It'll mostly get used except the lipstick. But nothing exciting that makes me want to stick with it. Ipsy came today too, it's pretty blah this month for the first time also! Can't win em all! It's probably best, I need another sub like a hole in the head!


----------



## biancardi (May 13, 2014)

I am not impressed with BB5 customer service - after 3 emails and still no response to cancel my account, I went to FB and posted there - a very nice lady gave me their phone number and I had to CALL them to cancel.

And I still do not know if they have removed my credit card from their system.  I guess I will check tomorrow - as it had to go to a supervisor.  rolls eyes.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 14, 2014)

I love this months BB5~


----------



## Dreamflame (May 14, 2014)

Free box i got bronze packets, facial mask, aveeno body wash, la fresh wipes, and the bh california sample i have from ipsy. Now first thing that comes to mind is where have i seen stuff like this but better and free? Oh yea influenster [email protected] now im positively shure ill cancel i mean wow


----------



## felicia1995 (May 14, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I love this months BB5~


It seems like we're the only ones... :wacko:


----------



## Megan27ist (May 14, 2014)

I got the body bronzer, H2O body wash, nail polish, toe separators and the secret deodorant.  The only thing I MIGHT use is the body wash.  And maybe the bronzer, we'll see.  Too bad too, was thinking about leaving Ipsy after my year was up there.  Looks like the pastures are not greener here.


----------



## robyn0409 (May 14, 2014)

Got bronzer packets, Aveeno body wash, eyeshadow palette, face wipes and spa mask. I would have been happier with the deodorant. Lame. Definitely will cancel.


----------



## Weebs (May 15, 2014)

robyn0904 said:


> Got bronzer packets, Aveeno body wash, eyeshadow palette, face wipes and spa mask. I would have been happier with the deodorant. Lame. Definitely will cancel.


I got the same box. I emailed them and just told them that I was looking forward to the eyeliner but it was missing from my box.  They asked what I got in my box, I told them, and they are going to ship out the eyeliner to me.  I signed up for the three month sub using the free box code... fyi.


----------



## JustBran (May 15, 2014)

Weebs said:


> I got the same box. I emailed them and just told them that I was looking forward to the eyeliner but it was missing from my box.  They asked what I got in my box, I told them, and they are going to ship out the eyeliner to me.  I signed up for the three month sub using the free box code... fyi.


How long did it take them to reply back? I've emailed them twice five days ago and haven't heard anything back regarding missing items from my box


----------



## Luxx22 (May 15, 2014)

Weebs said:


> I got the same box. I emailed them and just told them that I was looking forward to the eyeliner but it was missing from my box.  They asked what I got in my box, I told them, and they are going to ship out the eyeliner to me.  I signed up for the three month sub using the free box code... fyi.


Its 5 items not 6?


----------



## Bunbunny (May 15, 2014)

I got my subscription cancelled! My last box will by July's. So two more months. I don't mind!

Used the mask today (Beauty Rest'ore), it was OK.


----------



## Weebs (May 15, 2014)

JustBran said:


> How long did it take them to reply back? I've emailed them twice five days ago and haven't heard anything back regarding missing items from my box


3 days to reply to my original email.  I used the free box code for a three month subscription but that was only after seeing the eyeliner.  I totally could use another black eye liner so I was disappointed not to see it.  I didn't realize we weren't supposed to get it, but it's cool that they are going to send me one after all.


----------



## Megan27ist (May 16, 2014)

I canceled and filed a complaint with them and I swear, I must have gotten the same person that was replying to people on FB, swearing up and down that the free box code was published saying you wouldn't be getting the May box, but instead one of the "multiple combinations".  What they don't seem to understand is if you post a sneak peak, and don't say that only a few people will be getting it, then the people who don't get it are going to be upset because the sneak peak implied everybody was getting it.


----------



## ScoutSays (May 16, 2014)

I ended up getting the Nicka K lip stick in NY014-Concerto and it's actually a really pretty color... but once I ate breakfast it was gone lol so it's not very long lasting, but it feels really nice going on. Not happy with the smell.


----------



## IMDawnP (May 28, 2014)

So the June spoiler is Nicka K nailpolish. I think the Red was sent out by Ipsy in December? I'm not feeling the love for this sub.


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 28, 2014)

I cancelled my sub, but I'm going to lurk to see what y'all get


----------



## Luxx22 (May 28, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> So the June spoiler is Nicka K nailpolish. I think the Red was sent out by Ipsy in December? I'm not feeling the love for this sub.


Yea, I got the Red one from December's Ipsy .. Hope I don't get it again


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 5, 2014)

Man I hope that red doesn't make it into my box. I signed up for a three month sub with the first month free, so it's only like 6 bucks but I'm not impressed. Seems like pretty low rent stuff!


----------



## Allison H (Jun 9, 2014)

This is the first June box that I've seen...it was posted on Facebook earlier today.


----------



## IMDawnP (Jun 10, 2014)

Just received my June box.

Nicka K in Red Apple (glad because I will use this and I would not have used the purple but I'm still a bit disappointed. Neither color feels summery to me.)

Glam Natural Mascara - no problem. Will try.

Eslor foils - sounds interesting. I also received the same foils from Ulta recently so if I combine them I will get multiple uses.

Sedona Lace Blender Brush - feels nice. Kinda stoked for this.

Design Essentials Curling Mousse - I have ever so slightly wavy hair so I'm excited to try this as well.

Overall a much better box than my "free" one last month.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jun 10, 2014)

I received the variation in the photo. I like how it includes a mix of nail, hair, body, cosmetics, and skin care products. The Vitabath smells just like cupcakes. I'll be trying that and the shampoo/conditioner tonight. I like red toes, so I'll be breaking the nail polish out with my sandals this week. The Glam Naturals mascara will be on hold until I finish up my tube in progress. I've never tried Eslor, but I like that they gave you 4 different products to try from their line.


----------



## sayswhoo (Jun 11, 2014)

I got the box in the photo above too.  I'm bummed I got the red nail polish, I really wanted the purple color. Is there a swap thread for Beauty Box 5?  I couldn't seem to find it.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 12, 2014)

My box was transfered to USPS on June 7th about a half hour from my house and no movement since.  What the heck.  I'm not chomping at the bit for this box but still, get it together USPS!  :scared:


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 12, 2014)

I liked the red polish and I'll use the mascara (another black mascara, REALLY tired of every box on the planet sending that out as if it met some kind of makeup quota to keep their subscribers from rioting in the streets!) I actually kind of regret not getting the Vitabath! Other than this, mine was kind of meh for me. I'll give it another couple of months; maybe the next one will be more exciting.


----------



## Elizabeth Basich (Jun 12, 2014)

I was lucky when I used the May FB code and got one of the sub boxes with the eye liner. This month, I received 2 boxes. They were the same box lol. But I only seem to have been charged for one.


----------



## Bunbunny (Jun 13, 2014)

Got the box pictured above, but with Wild Red Cherry (a dark red bottle) instead of the pink Vitabath bottle. I'm fairly pleased, I guess? I haven't tried anything out yet but hopefully it's good. Really wish I got the brush instead of the vitabath, though.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 18, 2014)

Spoiler












Blah! Got the same red nail polish I got from Ipsy awhile ago.


----------



## Bunbunny (Jun 19, 2014)

The Vitabath ended up being way too strong smelling for me to use. The hair stuff was okay but nothing I would buy, loved the smell though. Didn't open most of the other items... except the cream. Oh my goodness, that stuff is fantastic. Just a little bit goes a long way, it's been almost a week now and my foil packet is still mostly full despite using it a bit each day on mosquito bites, which helps SO much with the itching, probably thanks to the aloe. And since even immediate and liberal use of AfterBite doesn't help with my mosquito bite reactions, this is a HUGE DEAL to me.

I haven't used the other packets yet but if they're as good as the cream then I'll be over-the-moon happy. I might actually purchase the full sized version of the cream for bug season.


----------



## Allison H (Jun 20, 2014)

@@Bunbunny, thanks for the tip about the cream! I never would've thought to put it on a bug bite!


----------



## IMDawnP (Jun 21, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you check their web site the only polish for sale appears to be the red and I have not seen the purple shade posted yet anywhere.


----------



## valeried44 (Jun 21, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> If you check their web site the only polish for sale appears to be the red and I have not seen the purple shade posted yet anywhere.


I recieved the Vitabath, Glam Naturals mascara, Organix shampoo and conditioner, Eclos samples with the purple shade of the polish!  I haven't tried it yet, but it looks pretty and (despite the fact that I love purple) I don't have a color like that.  

This is the only review I have seen with the purple polish...  http://www.dulllikeglitter.com/2014/06/june-beauty-box-5-2014.html#.U6XDWPldV8E


----------



## Queennie (Jun 28, 2014)

Just signed up this month with the free box code. I see people unbox these all the time but they don't seem like a great deal. Hopefully July will be good.  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Jun 28, 2014)

Queennie said:


> Just signed up this month with the free box code. I see people unbox these all the time but they don't seem like a great deal. Hopefully July will be good. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Here's there first reveal.


----------



## Queennie (Jun 29, 2014)

Allison H said:


> Here's there first reveal.


Hmm, so something with Revlon? I hope it is not the new mascara, I just got that in a Boxycharm  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 29, 2014)

Queennie said:


> Just signed up this month with the free box code. I see people unbox these all the time but they don't seem like a great deal. Hopefully July will be good.  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If you signed up with the free code without doing a 3 month or longer subscription (If you didn't pay anything), you'll get a box of leftovers instead of the July box.


----------



## Allison H (Jun 29, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> If you signed up with the free code without doing a 3 month or longer subscription (If you didn't pay anything), you'll get a box of leftovers instead of the July box.


@@Queennie, if this is the case it might work out for you! The Revlon item BB5 is giving out will be the NEW REVLON

BOLD LACQUER™ LENGTH + VOLUME MASCARA (according to a link they posted). Now, to just figure out what your box would consist of...


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 29, 2014)

Queennie said:


> Just signed up this month with the free box code. I see people unbox these all the time but they don't seem like a great deal. Hopefully July will be good.  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Found it


----------



## Queennie (Jun 29, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> If you signed up with the free code without doing a 3 month or longer subscription (If you didn't pay anything), you'll get a box of leftovers instead of the July box.





Allison H said:


> @@Queennie, if this is the case it might work out for you! The Revlon item BB5 is giving out will be the NEW REVLON
> 
> BOLD LACQUER™ LENGTH + VOLUME MASCARA (according to a link they posted). Now, to just figure out what your box would consist of...


Oh okay,  :wub:


----------



## Elena K (Jun 30, 2014)

I signed up for quarterly subscription starting July and was offered to receive previous month's (June) box for $10. Impatient person that I am, I agreed, as it meant that the box would ship right away, not on the 8th of next month. In any case it got here last week.  Here is what I got


I'll write a detailed review later, but my first impression is kind of meh... I defenitly got my money's worth, but it's unexciting...


----------



## Bunbunny (Jun 30, 2014)

Elena K said:


> I signed up for quarterly subscription starting July and was offered to receive previous month's (June) box for $10. Impatient person that I am, I agreed, as it meant that the box would ship right away, not on the 8th of next month. In any case it got here last week.  Here is what I got
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is _not_ June's box at all. If you can prove that they said it would be June's box, you might be able to net yourself an actual June box. June's box contained a shampoo+conditioner sample, a body wash, a red/lavender nail polish, a bunch of sample packets of Eslor, and a mascara. The box they send you was a pile of older stuff they had lying around (an "introductory" box). If they promised you June, you should have gotten June.


----------



## Elena K (Jul 1, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> That is _not_ June's box at all. If you can prove that they said it would be June's box, you might be able to net yourself an actual June box. June's box contained a shampoo+conditioner sample, a body wash, a red/lavender nail polish, a bunch of sample packets of Eslor, and a mascara. The box they send you was a pile of older stuff they had lying around (an "introductory" box). If they promised you June, you should have gotten June.


Now it all makes sense. I believe the deodorant was in the May box and I was vaguely surprised that this deodorant made to my "June" box. Thank you for enlightening me! Of course now I feel even worse about this box, lol. At this point I'm not sure if it the prompt I got was referring to "June" box or "previus month" box, which I assumed to be June. Unfortunately, the only place where that information was displayed was the prompt that offered me to purchase this additional and I didn't think to take a screenshot of that   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Which is a shame because I would like red/lavender nail polish a lot better than the one I got, and I would love that mascara sample...


----------



## babiegurl37 (Jul 2, 2014)

I wish they would find another product besides mascara. Geez


----------



## Yunalesca (Jul 2, 2014)

Elena K said:


> I signed up for quarterly subscription starting July and was offered to receive previous month's (June) box for $10. Impatient person that I am, I agreed, as it meant that the box would ship right away, not on the 8th of next month. In any case it got here last week. Here is what I got
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really want to know what the silvery thing is.

Also I signed up for the intro box and I'm sad it won't be julys box as that mascara looked fun...

I'm uncertain if I will keep this sub after the initial free box...


----------



## Elena K (Jul 2, 2014)

Yunalesca said:


> I really want to know what the silvery thing is.
> 
> Also I signed up for the intro box and I'm sad it won't be julys box as that mascara looked fun...
> 
> I'm uncertain if I will keep this sub after the initial free box...


The silvery thing is a toe separator. very pretty, but kind of useless to me, since I'm perfectly capable to painting my toenails without it. Now if they had a device that makes painting your finger nails easier (especially the ones on your dominant hand), I would be all over it, lol.

Yeah, I don't know how I feel about this box... but I already signed up for three months... I guest they have three months to convince me that they are worth it. I'm under impression that this particular box fluctuates a lot from month to month, so there is still hope, lol.


----------



## Yunalesca (Jul 2, 2014)

I had thought about using the free box credit toward a 3 month, but it's easier to say "whoopsie" I forgot to unsub with the husband than to do that....maybe if he sees I enjoy it, there won't be as much pushback. I get Ipsy and Birchbox already and when I've said that this box looks interesting he always says I've reached my box quota. He never says no to a freebie though! lol


----------



## Queennie (Jul 2, 2014)

Yunalesca said:


> I had thought about using the free box credit toward a 3 month, but it's easier to say "whoopsie" I forgot to unsub with the husband than to do that....maybe if he sees I enjoy it, there won't be as much pushback. I get Ipsy and Birchbox already and when I've said that this box looks interesting he always says I've reached my box quota. He never says no to a freebie though! lol


I think the free box code expired at the end of June, hopefully not thought!


----------



## Yunalesca (Jul 2, 2014)

Queennie said:


> I think the free box code expired at the end of June, hopefully not thought!


Yep I'm pretty sure it expired on June 30th. After the half priced popsugar box I missed out on as I dragged my feet on whether or not I wanted to shell out $20 (which it was SO worth it that month!!) I quickly jumped on the free BB5 code... It was literally within hours of me almost pulling the trigger. I sent popsugar an email saying hey its still suppose to be good for today and I got some lame canned response of 'so sorry' but they couldn't honor it. Grr.
Sorry for the ramble but yes I'm getting the free intro box July for BB5. I'm excited. Disappointed as I wanted the mascara you full fledged members are getting, but hey I'll take what I get as it's free. :3

Besides who can say no to free? I signed up for Julep and got their welcome box than unsubbed...Kinda wondering how long it will take before I can get another. I tried to get my husband to sign up for a welcome box, but it wouldn't let him. They must do a 1 per household or something...


----------



## SuzeeLauren (Jul 3, 2014)

Elena K said:


> I signed up for quarterly subscription starting July and was offered to receive previous month's (June) box for $10. Impatient person that I am, I agreed, as it meant that the box would ship right away, not on the 8th of next month. In any case it got here last week.  Here is what I got
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you happen to remember WHEN you signed up?  I signed up on 6/12 Thurs and paid for an additional $10 box - which the page said would contain items from previous boxes, not that it would be a previous box - and they charged me the $10 on 6/16 Mon.  I emailed them on 6/25 to let them know that I still had not received even a shipping confirmation and to ask where my extra box was since I had been charged and to confirm that the system had processed my sign-up correctly.  On 6/26 I received a response stating that I'd get my first box in July (and that it would ship out on 7/8) and that my extra box would "be sent within the next week".  

Well, guess who still has no shipping confirmation of the extra box today!  I emailed them AGAIN and explained that I was frustrated because the page prompting the purchase of the additional box said that it would ship out right away and that I'd receive it before the first box of the subscription and that if they aren't going to follow through they should update the prompt because otherwise it's basically false advertising.  I wouldn't have gotten the extra box if I had to wait until the subscription started for that one too.

Not a good first impression so far, but hopefully they'll get back to me with better information this time.


----------



## Elena K (Jul 3, 2014)

SuzeeLauren said:


> Do you happen to remember WHEN you signed up?  I signed up on 6/12 Thurs and paid for an additional $10 box - which the page said would contain items from previous boxes, not that it would be a previous box - and they charged me the $10 on 6/16 Mon.  I emailed them on 6/25 to let them know that I still had not received even a shipping confirmation and to ask where my extra box was since I had been charged and to confirm that the system had processed my sign-up correctly.  On 6/26 I received a response stating that I'd get my first box in July (and that it would ship out on 7/8) and that my extra box would "be sent within the next week".
> 
> Well, guess who still has no shipping confirmation of the extra box today!  I emailed them AGAIN and explained that I was frustrated because the page prompting the purchase of the additional box said that it would ship out right away and that I'd receive it before the first box of the subscription and that if they aren't going to follow through they should update the prompt because otherwise it's basically false advertising.  I wouldn't have gotten the extra box if I had to wait until the subscription started for that one too.
> 
> Not a good first impression so far, but hopefully they'll get back to me with better information this time.


I just checked my email, and it looks like I signed up on June 14, two days later than you did. I got a confirmation email stating that my first box will ship on the 8th of the next month. However, I never got the confirmation for the additional box. On June 24 I emailed their CS about this box, but when I got home that evening the box was sitting in my mailbox. CS got back to me with a tracking number the next day.

I'm surprised your additional box hasn't shipped yet. That must be frustrating! I agree they don't make great first impression. I really wanted to try some less popular subscription (as opposed to Birchbox and Ipsy) for under $15 and now I'm somewhat wishing I chose something else...

I'm really curious what are you going to get!


----------



## SuzeeLauren (Jul 3, 2014)

Well, I can say that the CS rep that's been working with me got back to me within a few hours of the 2nd request, which I thought was pretty fast.

She offered to either refund me completely or to send the box out on Monday and issue me a $5 refund for the inconvenience.  She said that there may have been an error when the fulfillment list was downloaded for shipping.  I'm opting to give them another chance and am having them send me the box and the partial refund - I'll keep you posted on how this goes!

At least relatively quick, good customer service is a plus.

That's why I opted to try this one too - something a bit more under the radar.  I had ipsy for a while but decided to take a break and try something else.


----------



## Elena K (Jul 3, 2014)

SuzeeLauren said:


> Well, I can say that the CS rep that's been working with me got back to me within a few hours of the 2nd request, which I thought was pretty fast.
> 
> She offered to either refund me completely or to send the box out on Monday and issue me a $5 refund for the inconvenience.  She said that there may have been an error when the fulfillment list was downloaded for shipping.  I'm opting to give them another chance and am having them send me the box and the partial refund - I'll keep you posted on how this goes!
> 
> ...


I'm glad to hear that they are working with you. Good CS is always great. I'm still on a wait list with Ipsy   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. So I decided to try something less known at the meantime, in hopes of finding a hidden gem...


----------



## Allison H (Jul 4, 2014)

I hope you ladies enjoy BB5, or at least feel like you receive your money's worth.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I enjoy BB5. It's not as glamorous as my Glossybox subscription, and they do typically use more drugstore brands than my Birchbox and Ipsy subscriptions, but I like the variety. Typically most of my BB5 items get used, while with my other subscription boxes I tend to trade more of my items.


----------



## Elizabeth Basich (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm excited. I look forward to all my boxes it's the only shopping I get to do right now. I'm in my last semester of nursing school so I'm living vicariously through sub boxes and bb5 is usually the first one I get in the month.


----------



## Elena K (Jul 7, 2014)

Allison H said:


> I hope you ladies enjoy BB5, or at least feel like you receive your money's worth.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I enjoy BB5. It's not as glamorous as my Glossybox subscription, and they do typically use more drugstore brands than my Birchbox and Ipsy subscriptions, but I like the variety. Typically most of my BB5 items get used, while with my other subscription boxes I tend to trade more of my items.


Glad to hear you are enjoying this subscription. This give me hope! I wasn't crazy about the first box, but may be future boxes will be better.


----------



## Allison H (Jul 8, 2014)

The newest spoiler, which I'm happy about...I could definitely use it!


----------



## phanne (Jul 8, 2014)

Why are they putting spoilers out now? Usually someone has already gotten their box by this time of the month. I hope this doesn't mean it's not shipping until later.


----------



## Allison H (Jul 8, 2014)

phanne said:


> Why are they putting spoilers out now? Usually someone has already gotten their box by this time of the month. I hope this doesn't mean it's not shipping until later.


I just received my tracking information, so hopefully they're all shipping out soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elena K (Jul 8, 2014)

Allison H said:


> I just received my tracking information, so hopefully they're all shipping out soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


So did I! I don't think they are shipping later than usual this month...


----------



## phanne (Jul 8, 2014)

You know what. I just realized that I have not gotten a shipping notification since my first month. It just usually shows up the day after people say they got their notification emails, so I hope I get mine tomorrow.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 9, 2014)

Anybody get a box yet? I haven't seen any on IG yet. This is my last month, I gave them three months, but it's just meh for me. Def love BB, GB and ipsy more!


----------



## melanie0971 (Jul 9, 2014)

Allison H said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome I love the oil!


----------



## Allison H (Jul 9, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Anybody get a box yet? I haven't seen any on IG yet. This is my last month, I gave them three months, but it's just meh for me. Def love BB, GB and ipsy more!


Nope, not yet. My box is still in TX.

BB5 isn't for everyone, but now you know I guess.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elena K (Jul 9, 2014)

Allison H said:


> Nope, not yet. My box is still in TX.
> 
> BB5 isn't for everyone, but now you know I guess.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mine is still in Texas too. And no ETA so far... I'm hoping it will get here by the end of this week, or beginning of next... Must be patient...


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jul 12, 2014)

My box is out for delivery today!! =]=]


----------



## Yunalesca (Jul 12, 2014)

Are we suppose to get tracking numbers by email? I haven't gotten one yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 12, 2014)

I received tracking info on the 8th, and tracking said it was out for delivery today but the mail was already delivered and no box.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 12, 2014)

I looked up some boxes on Instagram and this appears to be the basic variation:
 



Spoiler



- Miss Jessie's Multicultural Curls - large foil
- Anna Naturals Glowing Mama walnut face and body scrub - sample jar
- Body Drench lip balm - full size 
- Revlon Bold Lacquer mascara - full size
- Argan Oil hair treatment - large foil


----------



## phanne (Jul 12, 2014)

I did not get Miss Jessie's, I got a starlooks lip liner in nude. The rest is the same.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 12, 2014)

phanne said:


> I did not get Miss Jessie's, I got a starlooks lip liner in nude. The rest is the same.


I think I also saw one variation with a



Spoiler



Starlooks eye pencil in Obsidian.instead of the Miss Jessie's


.


----------



## Yunalesca (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm excited to see my box. I saw a couple you tubers got in on the free box and they actually sent out julys. I'm hoping they send me anything other than the starlooks in obsidian as I got another one from ipsy as a replacement and I think I have two now, plus a boat load of other brands in black.

Speaking of ipsy, I think I may throw in the towel with my subscription and keep this going. Bb5 hasn't had any issues with their products causing health concerns? I ask as I have been unfortunate to get a bad lip gloss and mascara from pop beauty and BaB respectively and hoping to avoid these brands.


----------



## Elena K (Jul 12, 2014)

panicked said:


> I think I also saw one variation with a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope I get Miss Jessie's Multicultural Curls! My box is still at local post office.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully it will be delivered on Monday.

What color is the mascara?


----------



## Allison H (Jul 12, 2014)

Yunalesca said:


> I'm excited to see my box. I saw a couple you tubers got in on the free box and they actually sent out julys. I'm hoping they send me anything other than the starlooks in obsidian as I got another one from ipsy as a replacement and I think I have two now, plus a boat load of other brands in black.
> 
> Speaking of ipsy, I think I may throw in the towel with my subscription and keep this going. Bb5 hasn't had any issues with their products causing health concerns? I ask as I have been unfortunate to get a bad lip gloss and mascara from pop beauty and BaB respectively and hoping to avoid these brands.


I've been with BB5 since January, and no issues for me, and I've never heard of any issues with their products from any other BB5 subscribers.


----------



## Allison H (Jul 12, 2014)

Elena K said:


> I hope I get Miss Jessie's Multicultural Curls! My box is still at local post office.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully it will be delivered on Monday.
> 
> What color is the mascara?


I think the mascara is black.


----------



## lindzebra (Jul 12, 2014)

I got my box yesterday! Overall, I really like everything this month. The lipliner in Bare is helping me channel Kylie Jenner.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 12, 2014)

I guess my mailman circled back, because my box was delivered later in the day! I received a Starlooks lip liner in Tipsy instead of the Miss Jessie's. I'm excited to try the scrub and the hair mask.


----------



## celiajuno (Jul 12, 2014)

I am trying this sub out for three months and got my first box today. I received the mascara, hair mask and lip balm (in lemon drop and I love it.) My last two items were different. I received an eye serum from simyskin and a cleansing gel from H2O+. I am excited to try everything in the box so this first month is a winner.


----------



## Allison H (Jul 12, 2014)

I was surprised by my box today, I didn't know it was out for delivery!

My variation had the lemon drop lip balm, and the lip liner is in "Tickle Me Pink".


----------



## Elena K (Jul 13, 2014)

Allison H said:


> I think the mascara is black.


That would be nice! I know some people complain about getting black mascaras and eye liners, instead of something in bolder colors, but I'm running a bit low on them at the moment.


----------



## britty (Jul 13, 2014)

I was going to sub to this one this month, but glad I didn't... I got that same mascara in my June Boxycharm.  Still waiting to sign up next time they have one of their great coupon codes!!  Plus this box seems to ship out of Austin and living in Texas it would get to me SO FAST!  BB5 items always seem more practical and much easier (and by that I mean less expensive) to purchase the full sized products!!  Probably won't hold a candle value-wise to my other subs, but again... PRACTICAL!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cskeiser (Jul 13, 2014)

I hope I receive the Starlooks obsidian liner... I received one in another sub and it's one of my favorite black eyeliners!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 14, 2014)

I liked starlooks liners so much that I got their sub!  Would be happy to get another product from the line.


----------



## Yunalesca (Jul 14, 2014)

I got my free box today! I got the box that had the tickle me pink starlooks lip pencil and the lemon drop lip gloss. Love what I got.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The irony is I had just emailed customer support to ask about my tracking info and let them know I was concerned as I hadn't heard anything. Of course no sooner I did that and it showed up in my mail today.

I'm torn. Hubby says two boxes are enough but not sure which one to axe. I just have bb, bb5 and ipsy and I feel like $32 a month isn't so bad...lol.


----------



## Elena K (Jul 14, 2014)

Yunalesca said:


> I got my free box today! I got the box that had the tickle me pink starlooks lip pencil and the lemon drop lip gloss. Love what I got.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> The irony is I had just emailed customer support to ask about my tracking info and let them know I was concerned as I hadn't heard anything. Of course no sooner I did that and it showed up in my mail today.
> 
> I'm torn. Hubby says two boxes are enough but not sure which one to axe. I just have bb, bb5 and ipsy and I feel like $32 a month isn't so bad...lol.


I had the same thing happen to me last months. I emailed them about tracking, and that same day the box showed up in my mail box.

Though choice... I can't say anything about Ipsy, as I'm still on the waitlist (eyeroll). I would probably keep the birchbox, I really like the variety of products they offer, and their point system... Hopefully you get to keep all three of them. Unless you are on a really tight budget, $32 per month is not that much...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 14, 2014)

Yunalesca said:


> I got my free box today! I got the box that had the tickle me pink starlooks lip pencil and the lemon drop lip gloss. Love what I got.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> The irony is I had just emailed customer support to ask about my tracking info and let them know I was concerned as I hadn't heard anything. Of course no sooner I did that and it showed up in my mail today.
> 
> I'm torn. Hubby says two boxes are enough but not sure which one to axe. I just have bb, bb5 and ipsy and I feel like $32 a month isn't so bad...lol.


Well, technically Ipsy isn't a box, but a bag...so you know...you only HAVE two boxes...that logic works, right???haha!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

$32 is a totally reasonable amount, IMO!


----------



## Yunalesca (Jul 14, 2014)

Eh I put the axe on ipsy today. Looking through my past few bags it's been kinda meh anyways. I can see several things I threw out because they were poor quality or things that weren't really suited for me. In all honesty Eco Emi is probably the perfect box for me but birchbox has me suckered in as their point system is awesome. Maybe I'll give it a few more months at bb5 and see how I like it...if I'm still on the fence maybe mix it up with something different.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gingerneko (Jul 14, 2014)

panicked said:


> I looked up some boxes on Instagram and this appears to be the basic variation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the variant I got.


----------



## Elena K (Jul 14, 2014)

My box got here today! I got Revlon Mascara, Argan Oil Hair Treatment, Body Drench Lip Balm in Red Licorice, Anna Naturals scrub and Miss Jessie's Multicultural Curls. Much better than previous month!



Yunalesca said:


> Eh I put the axe on ipsy today. Looking through my past few bags it's been kinda meh anyways. I can see several things I threw out because they were poor quality or things that weren't really suited for me. In all honesty Eco Emi is probably the perfect box for me but birchbox has me suckered in as their point system is awesome. Maybe I'll give it a few more months at bb5 and see how I like it...if I'm still on the fence maybe mix it up with something different.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I hear you about Birchbox. I was wondering about Eco Emi too, it looks fun and $15 per month is reasonable price, but the fact that they send a lot of lifestyle products somewhat turns me off. I believe there was a dog shampoo in the June box, and I don't have a dog...


----------



## Yunalesca (Jul 14, 2014)

Elena K said:


> My box got here today! I got Revlon Mascara, Argan Oil Hair Treatment, Body Drench Lip Balm in Red Licorice, Anna Naturals scrub and Miss Jessie's Multicultural Curls. Much better than previous month!
> 
> I hear you about Birchbox. I was wondering about Eco Emi too, it looks fun and $15 per month is reasonable price, but the fact that they send a lot of lifestyle products somewhat turns me off. I believe there was a dog shampoo in the June box, and I don't have a dog...


I think the big thing is the lack of perks for members. It looks like Eco Emi really tries hard with their themed packaging though and a couple dollars more than bb5 it seems like it may be worth a try.

Id love to find a box like popsugar except half the price since hubby would never agree to that price a month. No dice. :/


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 16, 2014)

Mine is out for delivery today, and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for no Miss Jessie's. Not that it isn't a great product, but after getting eight inches of perm cropped off in favor of a nice cool bob, I no longer have the curls for it! I wonder if there is a trade list for BB5...


----------



## IMDawnP (Jul 16, 2014)

This is my last box of a 3-month trial. I rec'd the mascara, hair mask, lip balm in lime gumdrop (my favorite item), the face scrub and the Miss Jessie's. I've heard good things about the mascara and I love facial scrubs so those are a win. I can always use hair masks. If not on me I have 2 girls so they never go to waste. I don't know if I'm going to sign up for another 3 months though. It's weird. I like a lot of what I received and you get great sample sizes so there's value but there's nothing that bowled me over. I feel like I should love this sub but I just ... don't. I'm not sure why.


----------



## gingerneko (Jul 17, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> Mine is out for delivery today, and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for no Miss Jessie's. Not that it isn't a great product, but after getting eight inches of perm cropped off in favor of a nice cool bob, I no longer have the curls for it! I wonder if there is a trade list for BB5...


You can always just put it in a general swap list.


----------



## Yunalesca (Jul 17, 2014)

So after emailing customer support about not getting a tracking number, we exchanged a couple of conversations back and forth. I decided to have her cancel my account and just do August's box. I think that will give me a good feel for this box and whether or not I want to continue onward. If it is as good as this months I may email them back and opt into a 3 month sub for the savings.

I told hubby in the meantime I'm just sticking with birchbox as far as boxes go...right now he has enough on his plate work wise that I think him hearing me get multiple boxes is the last thing he cares to hear.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Jul 25, 2014)

The new code for half off of your first box is HALFOFFBOX...I am not sure when it is good until, maybe July 31?  I am torn on whether or not to try it out.  Is it hard to cancel?  I would just want the one box to start...


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 25, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> The new code for half off of your first box is HALFOFFBOX...I am not sure when it is good until, maybe July 31?  I am torn on whether or not to try it out.  Is it hard to cancel?  I would just want the one box to start...


I used a promo to try it last month and all you had to do was write an email to cancel


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 25, 2014)

http://www.beautybox5shop.com/products/mega-makeup-mystery-box

Just got an email about this $99 mystery box with $200 worth of products

To much money for a surprise in my opinion. And only 25 available! All full size items though....


----------



## Yunalesca (Jul 25, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> http://www.beautybox5shop.com/products/mega-makeup-mystery-box
> 
> Just got an email about this $99 mystery box with $200 worth of products
> 
> To much money for a surprise in my opinion. And only 25 available! All full size items though....


That's way too much money to gamble...
I'm wondering if you guys do the 3 month subs or the month to month? I emailed cs today and asked if it would be ok if I did the 3 month but turned off the autorenewal. Having a charge come out every three months sounds like a recipe for disaster and it would be nice to have the $10 a month rather than paying $12 to break it up monthly...


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 25, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> The new code for half off of your first box is HALFOFFBOX...I am not sure when it is good until, maybe July 31?  I am torn on whether or not to try it out.  Is it hard to cancel?  I would just want the one box to start...


I decided to give it a go with the discount code now that I am no longer subbed to a certain Box times 3.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As I recall from 3-4 years ago, it's kind of hit and miss with this box but they ship very quickly to me which is good, living in the boonies but not too far from them.. I had mostly fun with my earlier boxes as I remember, and their CS people are extremely nice to talk to.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 6, 2014)

Did you guys see they released a spoiler on FB today? A full size Nanacoco lip gloss.


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 6, 2014)

August spoiler pic and link:



Spoiler









 
http://blog.beautybox5.com/post/93972838063/augusts-sneak-peek-is-here-and-youre-going-to-be


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 6, 2014)

I found the Classic Hollywood box contents on Insta:



Spoiler









The contents are listed in another Insta post as:

The Classic Hollywood #beautybox5 #specialedition box. Includes: 3 #makeup tools; #fusionbeauty lip fattener; #revloncosmetics mascara; #maybelline eyeliner; a pretty #loreal polish; #ElizabethArden lipstick &amp; glasses from #sunglasswarehouse!


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 6, 2014)

And the Hollywood Glam box:



Spoiler







4

The Hollywood Glam special edition #beautybox5 arrived today! Includes:#revloncosmetics mascara &amp; eyelash curler; #loreal eyeliner &amp; polish;#ElizabethArden eye primer &amp; lipstick; #galehayman bronzing gel &amp; these cute shades from #sunglasswarehouse


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks for posting! Think I will hold out at this point. Waiting on that fall Allure box!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 6, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> Did you guys see they released a spoiler on FB today? A full size Nanacoco lip gloss.


Yes, and all the shades look very nice and summery. I could wear all but the yellow-looking one. RV is only $4, so I hope this isn't the premiere product of the month LOL.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm excited to try the lip gloss...I'm not sure if I could pull off either of the more nude/brownish colors though. :/


----------



## Elena K (Aug 6, 2014)

@ - thank you for posting the spoilers! now, I'm glad I didn't get either of Hollywood boxes, I as I got Revlon mascara in my July box, Loreal nail polishes don't appeal to me. Would love to try Elizabeth Arden lipstick though...


----------



## Elizabeth Basich (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm glad I passed on the glam boxes. Can't wait to get my august boxes.


----------



## IMDawnP (Aug 8, 2014)

I signed up for a 3-month subscription back when they were offering the first box free (3 months for $24.00). Last month was my third box. I have no plans to renew the subscription but since I bought a specific 3-month sub I didn't think anything of it. I just got an e-mail this morning that my August box shipped. What the? Did this happen to anyone else  who bought the 3-month ?


----------



## gingerneko (Aug 8, 2014)

Those LE Glam boxes are seriously meh for me.

I buy DS makeup from Ulta when I have a good coupon and they have a BOGO50, or from a DS chain when they have sales and I have coupons, if I want to try it. I don't want such easy-to-find drugstore brands in a sub box, especially an LE box.


----------



## Elena K (Aug 8, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> I signed up for a 3-month subscription back when they were offering the first box free (3 months for $24.00). Last month was my third box. I have no plans to renew the subscription but since I bought a specific 3-month sub I didn't think anything of it. I just got an e-mail this morning that my August box shipped. What the? Did this happen to anyone else  who bought the 3-month ?


I think you have to contact them to cancel as the subscriptions considered "recurrent", except for gift subscriptions.


----------



## Brittany13 (Aug 8, 2014)

I accidentally purchased a 3 moth sub to bb5 and called to cancel, they were awesome and took care of it immediately , today though I received a tracking email for the august box and I checked my acct and there is no charge for this on it, I'm wandering what's going on?


----------



## babycat (Aug 9, 2014)

I keep seeing a coupon code for beauty box 5 that says you can get half off your first box.  the code is HALFOFFBOX


----------



## ChullBird (Aug 9, 2014)

Got my box today!



Spoiler



nanacoco in mysterious
La Fresh travel light oil free makeup wipes
Pur~lisse essential daily moisturizer spf 30
Style essentials nail polish- no color listed but it's black with sparkles
Queratina Brasileira extra deep hair care cream



I used the half off first box code so I'm not sure if that means my box is different for everyone else, but overall this wasn't bad at all for $6. Probably would have been a little disappointed if I'd paid $12 though. Still decent and honestly, better than this month's Ipsy.


----------



## Allison H (Aug 9, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> Got my box today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting, that was quick! I just checked Instagram, and your box looks like it'll be what everyone is getting the only varying thing I've seen are of course colors for the nail polish and lip gloss and varying hair products.


----------



## ChullBird (Aug 9, 2014)

I am absolutely amazed at how fast it shipped. I just got my tracking email Thursday!


----------



## Elena K (Aug 9, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> I am absolutely amazed at how fast it shipped. I just got my tracking email Thursday!


I hear you. Looks like this is going to be the first month Beauty Box 5 will arrive before Birchbox.


----------



## Yunalesca (Aug 9, 2014)

Just got my box today!! Super fast, and I'm impressed. I must say I absolutely love the lip gloss so much more than I thought I would. Super pigmented and looks gorgeous on me. I would of never picked it out either.

I think I'm going to sub for 3 months on this one since I cancelled ipsy. So far they've done a much better job these past two months.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 9, 2014)

On Insta it looks like some people are receiving 



Spoiler



what looks like a full size Roux product instead of the Nomex Brazilian Keratin treatment.


----------



## JenniferV (Aug 9, 2014)

Here is mine:



Spoiler


----------



## Weebs (Aug 10, 2014)

Spoiler



I got the face wipes, a glitter nail polish, lip gloss, purlisse (I have about 10 of these stupid purlisse samples from other subs) and the full size Roux anti-aging hair stuff.


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm debating pulling the plug on my BB5 subscription after this month. I feel like I'm getting a lot of duplicate items across subscriptions (I had 3 of the Pur~Lisse samples at one point, including one full size). The LA Fresh cloths will definitely get used, but I also received them in an Ipsy sub a while back. I received a full size Novex in a past Glossybox. Over the months, I've also gotten dupes from BH cosmetics, Nicka K, Harvey Prince, H2O+, Jergens, NYX, and Starlooks (though sometimes in different shades, etc.). I think I may have reached a saturation point where there are only so many companies sending out samples in sub boxes.

That being said, BB5 is only $8 and change a month if you do a yearly sub, which is a steal since it includes shipping, and I find that the items I receive are often more well-balanced and practical, if perhaps not as exciting (you won't get 5 moisturizers in a box, though). I've been keeping track of what I actually use, and it seems like BB5 items get used up long before the items from my other 4 sub boxes. Also, there always seems to be one home run item in the box that I haven't tried before and love, like the little canister of towelettes on a chain or the handmade soap or the Ban body cloths or the Secret deodorant. While I can get most of those at my local drugstore, I would have never thought to buy them if they hadn't arrived as samples. I also really enjoy the fact that they ship out early in the month and have good customer service...what do you guys think? Two Starbucks lattes worth of enjoyment and surprises every month, or backups of stuff I've received before and items mostly available for a reasonable price at the drugstore?


----------



## Yunalesca (Aug 11, 2014)

Personally I ditched ipsy and am thinking bb5 is the perfect box to fill that hole. Everything I've gotten in the past two boxes will be used...that's more than I can say for ipsy. It felt like I was throwing away half the bag to poor quality and/or product flaws.

I'm just wishing bb5 had a better website/rewards set up.


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 11, 2014)

It's not exciting, but it's not trash either. I'm just waiting until I get my Ipsy bag to chuck it, having been handed a bunch of leftover garbagy products and right now I don't trust them to send anything out if I cancel too early. I like the Nicka K polish I got in my BB5 a month or so ago (although I have little use for their other items) and with the exception of some styling products better suited to the needs of African-American ladies, everything I've received I can put to good use. I'm actually really hoping for one of the Nanacoco lip glosses--that will more than make up for the tin of glittery generic Vaseline I have coming with Ipsy!


----------



## IMDawnP (Aug 11, 2014)

Ok, I wasn't thrilled that BB5 automatically "extended" my sub but I just received the box and I'm kind of happy with it. My Nanacoco is in Secret Crush. I tried it out and as long as it's applied lightly I like it. Too thick and I'd be rocking the '70's. The nail polish is in a shade of green I'm not sure I've ever seen before. It might be cute on my toes. I adore leave-in conditioners so I'm really happy I received that in place of the Brazilian Keratin. Plus I already have a large jar sized sample of that one that Beauty Army sent me months back.

Here's a picture of what I received:


----------



## Elena K (Aug 11, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> Ok, I wasn't thrilled that BB5 automatically "extended" my sub but I just received the box and I'm kind of happy with it. My Nanacoco is in Secret Crush. I tried it out and as long as it's applied lightly I like it. Too thick and I'd be rocking the '70's. The nail polish is in a shade of green I'm not sure I've ever seen before. It might be cute on my toes. I adore leave-in conditioners so I'm really happy I received that in place of the Brazilian Keratin. Plus I already have a large jar sized sample of that one that Beauty Army sent me months back.
> 
> Here's a picture of what I received:


I got this exact box, except for my lip gloss is in First Kiss (hot pink),  which is not really my thing, but it seems pretty sheer, so probably can get away with it.

My first thought about nail polish was - wait... What?! but as @@IMDawnP said, it may look good on my toes, so I'll give it a chance.

pretty good box this month


----------



## Allison H (Aug 11, 2014)

I love that green nail polish some of you ladies have received! I don't have anything similar to it, so I'd be very happy with that shade! My box is out for delivery today, so I'll know soon enough what I'll receive.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@, I really love BB5...it's not the most "luxurious" or as you said "exciting" box, but I do end up using most items that I receive. I have also received some repeats, and they're unfortunately usually things like sunscreen or perfume that I'm picky about the brand or scent, but still over all I love BB5. I guess just weighing out your pros and cons. BB5 isn't yet on my debate radar, mostly because of the great yearly value, and I do receive items to try that are still new and practical to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## celiajuno (Aug 11, 2014)

I got my box today. This month was nowhere near as good as last month. I received the Novex which I have tried before and did not like. I also received the ugliest color of nail polish ever created. It is black with these white flecks floating in the polish. I am going to toss it because I don't know anyone who would wear such a color, it is really nasty looking. I have tried the Pur-lisse before too and don't care for the product. The lip gloss is nice but I need another lip product like I need a hole in my head. I do like the face wipes, I can always use those. Next month is the last month of my subscription so it will be the deciding box.


----------



## Allison H (Aug 11, 2014)

My box arrived!


I'm iffy on the polish, only because it's a "chunky glittery" polish which isn't my thing... It can be gifted though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'll decide on the lip gloss later, my skin tone isn't very forgiving to nude lip colors.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The hair product sounds interesting, I think that's what I'm most excited about!


----------



## phanne (Aug 12, 2014)

My box is missing the Roux hair product from the card. I emailed them last night. Does anyone have any experience with their customer service in situations like this? I really, really want that product. It sounds perfect for the craziness that is my hair lately.


----------



## Hectors Friend (Aug 12, 2014)

It's good to see other people like this box as well.  Like it's been said, it may not be as glamourus but I will use everything in it.  I like the Roux hair serum.  I had seen it around and wanted to try it so I was happy to get a full size verision! My polish was blue and also got the hot pink lip gloss. 

I still on the fence about IPSY.  I may give them until December.  We will see.  I still love birchbox and their points.  I'll always keep that one.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 12, 2014)

I was pretty impressed with my box this month!  I received the hair serum and the green nail polish--totally a color I will be happy to wear (I am so sick of neutral pinks in boxes--give me the blues and greens)!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lindzebra (Aug 12, 2014)

I got the lip gloss in Lovely, the keratin, and the green polish. I had the same thought about the polish! What a weird color... but at the same time, I like it. 

The lip gloss is even better than expected! The texture actually reminds me of a Butter Gloss, and the staying power was on point.


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 13, 2014)

phanne said:


> My box is missing the Roux hair product from the card. I emailed them last night. Does anyone have any experience with their customer service in situations like this? I really, really want that product. It sounds perfect for the craziness that is my hair lately.


They have good customer service, in my experience. I received my box today and got the variation with the Roux serum and a mint green and white polish. It's this one from the shop:







I'm not huge on glitter polish, but this one looks kind of fun, maybe over a darker color. @@phanne I don't think I'll be using the Roux product, but if BB5 customer service doesn't hook you up for some reason and you would be willing to pay for shipping (or swap), I would be happy to send mine along to you. It's 4 oz, 

ETA: My Nanacoco color is First Kiss:






At first try, I like it, but it's pretty intense. It's not sticky and feels very moisturizing. It has a lot of pigment load. I'd almost categorize it more as a liquid lipstick than a gloss.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 13, 2014)

Well, I caved...I ordered with the half off code. Since the Ipsy bag and BB this month were kind of blah I thought maybe I should try something new. These look like very usable products for me, so why not for $6? Anyway, at the end they offered a one time mystery make up box for $39 (normally $65 I think?). Has anybody gotten that before? I didn't do it just because I am hoping to snag an Allure box, but wondering what is in it? They said that this is the only time I would see it offered. I did go for an additional $10 mystery box though, $10 is more manageable for a "mystery" offer than $39


----------



## Geek (Aug 13, 2014)

Sorry for the intrusion.

Hey @ , can you send us a quick message from here regarding the PM you sent Zadidoll about companies posting. Thanks!


----------



## phanne (Aug 14, 2014)

panicked said:


> I don't think I'll be using the Roux product, but if BB5 customer service doesn't hook you up for some reason and you would be willing to pay for shipping (or swap), I would be happy to send mine along to you. It's 4 oz,


This is so sweet of you! I'm hoping they will get back to me by tomorrow. They said it may take up to 5 days due to a large number of emails. So I'm still hoping they will make this right.


----------



## Allison H (Aug 14, 2014)

I just thought I'd pass this along, since it caught my attention. I really LOVE the Hask hair mask, and had it sitting in my cart, so this has motivated me to get it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 14, 2014)

sorry off topic!

@@Director Hi, I resent the message through the web interface, but it didn't give me a confirmation, just a blank form with a new captcha. If it didn't go through, please let me know! Thanks!

back on topic!

@@Allison H I really liked the Hask mask as well. Also, the packet is HUGE and I'm sure I could have gotten more than one use out of it. Also, it looks like you might receive more than 10 samples depending on whether or not they count the Eslor as one sample or 4. I also think the OGX sample is actually a shampoo and conditioner, and pretty sure the Jergens is 3 foils.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 14, 2014)

Might be worth it for $5?


----------



## Yunalesca (Aug 14, 2014)

It said the samples were sold out when I tried.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> boo!


----------



## Geek (Aug 15, 2014)

panicked said:


> sorry off topic!
> 
> @@Director Hi, I resent the message through the web interface, but it didn't give me a confirmation, just a blank form with a new captcha. If it didn't go through, please let me know! Thanks!
> 
> ...


@ We got your message, pls check email.


----------



## virgostar (Aug 15, 2014)

My box came missing the lipgloss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 17, 2014)

virgostar said:


> My box came missing the lipgloss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That sucks. I'm sure if you e-mail them they will send you one. They have good customer service in my experience.


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 19, 2014)

I just got a survey invitation from BB5 with the possibility of winning 1 of 4 $25 Sephora gift cards. I would recommend filling it out, as it seems like they are looking for some honest feedback, and it's kind of fun that when you answer a question you can see a breakdown of who voted for which answer (I'm gobsmacked that more BB5 subscribers would rather have a mani-pedi than a massage at a spa), and you also get to see the demographics of their subscribers.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 19, 2014)

panicked said:


> I just got a survey invitation from BB5 with the possibility of winning 1 of 4 $25 Sephora gift cards. I would recommend filling it out, as it seems like they are looking for some honest feedback, and it's kind of fun that when you answer a question you can see a breakdown of who voted for which answer (I'm gobsmacked that more BB5 subscribers would rather have a mani-pedi than a massage at a spa), and you also get to see the demographics of their subscribers.


I filled it out too! Hoping for some good changes in the future! We will see!


----------



## Elena K (Aug 19, 2014)

panicked said:


> I just got a survey invitation from BB5 with the possibility of winning 1 of 4 $25 Sephora gift cards. I would recommend filling it out, as it seems like they are looking for some honest feedback, and it's kind of fun that when you answer a question you can see a breakdown of who voted for which answer (I'm gobsmacked that more BB5 subscribers would rather have a mani-pedi than a massage at a spa), and you also get to see the demographics of their subscribers.





Lynnhaller said:


> I filled it out too! Hoping for some good changes in the future! We will see!


Boy, that survey was long! But I'm happy to see that BB5 is trying to improve.


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Aug 20, 2014)

Elena K said:


> Boy, that survey was long! But I'm happy to see that BB5 is trying to improve.


 I filled mine out and think the questions were good, relevant ones.


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Aug 20, 2014)

But it was a long survey


----------



## melanie0971 (Aug 20, 2014)

Allison H said:


> My box arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got. The same polish. I wasn't sure about it but then my 4 year old saw it. We'll be keeping it


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 20, 2014)

West Coast Beauty Addict said:


> But it was a long survey


Yeah, I'm not sure if everyone answered all the same questions, but I think mine was 66 questions total (most multiple choice).


----------



## phanne (Aug 21, 2014)

They are sending me the hair product. They were soooo nice.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 25, 2014)

Looks like there are two new LE boxes available:  Gold Coast Charm and Manhatten Maven, cost is $39 for $100+ worth of products.  Does anyone have any info on these or have you purchased them in the past?


----------



## Elena K (Aug 25, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> Looks like there are two new LE boxes available:  Gold Coast Charm and Manhatten Maven, cost is $39 for $100+ worth of products.  Does anyone have any info on these or have you purchased them in the past?


I got an email about these and I'm really curios about them, but their past LE boxes were not impressive. So, I'm going to pass...


----------



## Allison H (Aug 25, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> Looks like there are two new LE boxes available: Gold Coast Charm and Manhatten Maven, cost is $39 for $100+ worth of products. Does anyone have any info on these or have you purchased them in the past?


I've purchased one in the past. For me it was good, because I was new to BB5. Sometimes they give out repeats from previous boxes, so it can be hit or miss for some. I don't plan on buying either, but if they don't sell out quickly you might be able to see what's in them via Instagram and decide if you'd like either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elizabeth Basich (Aug 26, 2014)

I bought he California box and at check out opted for two more full size products for $5. I wish they didn't charge shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Aug 27, 2014)

Woo hoo, I received my order from BB5 today! I'm sad to see that it's missing the free sample pack that I ordered, and since it sold out I'm not sure if I'll ever get one. I've contacted them about it, so we'll see what they say.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yunalesca (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey if anyone is still sitting on the fence about whether or not to try this sub out there is a free box code on their FB page!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Aug 29, 2014)

September sneak peek.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mistimoop (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm not a BB5 subscriber but thought I'd give the LE box, Gold Coast Charm a try. I ordered last Monday and haven't received anything but an order confirmation right after I ordered despite them saying they process and ship within 3 business days. I did email them and have not heard back. Has anyone else ordered the most recent LE box and gotten a shipping notification yet? Guess I'm just anxious...lol


----------



## Allison H (Sep 3, 2014)

Mistimoop said:


> I'm not a BB5 subscriber but thought I'd give the LE box, Gold Coast Charm a try. I ordered last Monday and haven't received anything but an order confirmation right after I ordered despite them saying they process and ship within 3 business days. I did email them and have not hear back. Has anyone else ordered the most recent LE box and gotten a shipping notification yet? Guess I'm just anxious...lol


I didn't order the LE box, but I did make a store purchase through BB5, and it shipped after 5 business days instead of the stated 3. I sent an email before it was shipped inquiring about it and it took them 4 days to get back to me. I think they're very backed up (on all ends). I had an issue with my shipment (missing items) and it took 4 business days to hear from them (which was yesterday), of course don't forget about Monday's holiday as well. You should hear from them soon, like I said I just think they're very backed up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elizabeth Basich (Sep 3, 2014)

I ordered my LE box on august 25th and received nothing to date :/


----------



## Mistimoop (Sep 4, 2014)

bizzie71c said:


> I ordered my LE box on august 25th and received nothing to date :/


OK...I don't feel so bad then and will try to be more patient!


----------



## Elizabeth Basich (Sep 4, 2014)

Mistimoop said:


> OK...I don't feel so bad then and will try to be more patient!


I'm not being very patient lol.


----------



## Elizabeth Basich (Sep 8, 2014)

Finally got my shipping email in the LE Box. Hope it's worth the wait.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 9, 2014)

bizzie71c said:


> Finally got my shipping email in the LE Box. Hope it's worth the wait.


I wonder if they were waiting to ship them with their regular boxes? I just received tracking for my monthly box, and for my missing items from a BB5 shop order. I hope you do enjoy your box!


----------



## Mistimoop (Sep 9, 2014)

Allison H said:


> I wonder if they were waiting to ship them with their regular boxes? I just received tracking for my monthly box, and for my missing items from a BB5 shop order. I hope you do enjoy your box!


Mine is on its way, too. Looks like it is hanging out in TX for a couple of days.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elizabeth Basich (Sep 9, 2014)

Both if my boxes are hanging out in Texas :/


----------



## IMDawnP (Sep 13, 2014)

I was very excited to find my box in the mail today. Then I opened it. Eh, it was ok but nothing to write home about. The Nicka K is in green and the polish is a very generic mauve.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Sep 13, 2014)

Out for delivery! I will have it when I get home from work. I just subscribed for the year because it's a much better price per box and I won't feel like I'm spending so much every month on subs. I'm tricking myself, lol I hope it was worth it and I really hope they don't put better stuff in the monthly paid boxes than the yearly. I'm worried cause I got a full size roux hair item last month and a lot of people got a packet hair item. I'm wondering if they are the people who pay 8.25 per box. I hope I'm wrong cause then I wouldn't renew my yearly. Did anyone who has a yearly sub get the roux? Prove me wrong, please.


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 13, 2014)

I am still on the fence about this box. The polish I received is a really gorgeous, deep burgundy wine color, but I'm not really sure the co-wash is suitable for my fine, straight hair type. The products overall aren't as cheap and frankly obnoxious as the last couple of Ipsy bags I had, but...meh. I don't know why I always hover on the edge of keeping it or not.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 13, 2014)

I got my box yesterday!

I got the Nicka K in purple (very pretty) and the polish in a metallic dark red. Cute colors!

SOrry if it's sideways...my dropbox has been doing that lately...so annoying




The Nicka is subtle enough to wear on my lower lashline for some color! Interested to try the conditioner tonight.

.


----------



## goldendarter (Sep 13, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> 2014-09-13 14.27.24.jpg
> 
> I was very excited to find my box in the mail today. Then I opened it. Eh, it was ok but nothing to write home about. The Nicka K is in green and the polish is a very generic mauve.


What is the item in the black tube? I didn't get that... Instead I got yet another of those Revlon mascaras that I don't use which was a repeat from a few months ago.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 13, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> What is the item in the black tube? I didn't get that... Instead I got yet another of those Revlon mascaras that I don't use which was a repeat from a few months ago.


if it's the same as what I got, it's Chrislie Formulations 3 in 1 eye bright - an overnight eye serum that is supposed to help your undereye area be firmer and brighter when you wake up.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 13, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> I am still on the fence about this box. The polish I received is a really gorgeous, deep burgundy wine color, but I'm not really sure the co-wash is suitable for my fine, straight hair type. The products overall aren't as cheap and frankly obnoxious as the last couple of Ipsy bags I had, but...meh. I don't know why I always hover on the edge of keeping it or not.


The conditioner can be used as a regular after-shampoo deep conditioner, for non-co-washers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I know what you mean about this box...it always ends up being pretty decent products for me, but somehow, just isn't ever super exciting!


----------



## felicia1995 (Sep 13, 2014)

I received a box with a Dr. Lin Acne Spot Corrector instead of the eye cream. I'm actually interested to try this, because my skin has been acting up recently. My Nicka K is purple, and my polish is a deep metallic purple/burgundy.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 13, 2014)

panicked said:


> I received a box with a Dr. Lin Acne Spot Corrector instead of the eye cream. I'm actually interested to try this, because my skin has been acting up recently. My Nicka K is purple, and my polish is a deep metallic purple/burgundy.


Ahh, I'm a bit jealous, always looking for a good acne treatment because no matter how old I get I STILL FREAKIN' GET IT. Gah.


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Sep 13, 2014)

Has anyone else noticed a stronger than normal smell in nail polishes this box sends?  My last 2 boxes both have had very strong smelling polish in them.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 13, 2014)

Here's my box. The nail polish cap wasn't screwed on all the way and leaked along the rim of the bottle, but luckily didn't get on anything else. Yellow is probably the worst color choice ever for my skin tone, but it'll match my Steelers game day outfits.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elizabeth Basich (Sep 13, 2014)

Some how I get two boxes. I need to figure out how to cancel one of them. My box and my limited edition box are still en route  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm tired of waiting already.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Sep 14, 2014)

I got the purple nickak (love the color), reddish pink sparkly polish (it's pretty but very low quality), eye brightener deluxe sample, toe sep, conditioner foils. I'm happy with it for 8.25 I would probably not feel good about paying $12 especially since I just got toe sep from them in June. It seems like they always send a polish, I joined in June and have gotten one every month. I really liked that they sent that deodorant in June. I'm hoping that Walmart box sends another one since it was pictured. I hate buying deodorant because I always want to spend money on things that are more fun.


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 14, 2014)

I am new to this subscription.  I have been trying to email, call and contact them.  Right now I cant even get into my account.  Maybe a smoke signal will work?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This month I received the toe separators.  I needed a new set of them so I was very grateful.  A bottle of pale pink nail polish that had gold, a beautiful sparkly red, and a cream white nail polish spilled all over it so I cant get into the bottle to try it, it is sealed shut.  I also received the three in one eye brightener which I am looking forward to trying.  August box I got the hair treatment I could try and loved it, July I got the candy licious lips and love it.  I hate to complain especially if I am new to something.  So if you all could help me out I would greatly appreciate it.  Am I correct that I should receive 3 samples or is it 5?  I have been getting 3 and usually only 1 of them is not defective.  I love trying new things and so even if it was not my cup of tea I still will try it to see if theres a way to make it work for me. Thank you for your time!


----------



## Allison H (Sep 14, 2014)

Gypsy said:


> I am new to this subscription. I have been trying to email, call and contact them. Right now I cant even get into my account. Maybe a smoke signal will work?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> This month I received the toe separators. I needed a new set of them so I was very grateful. A bottle of pale pink nail polish that had gold, a beautiful sparkly red, and a cream white nail polish spilled all over it so I cant get into the bottle to try it, it is sealed shut. I also received the three in one eye brightener which I am looking forward to trying. August box I got the hair treatment I could try and loved it, July I got the candy licious lips and love it. I hate to complain especially if I am new to something. So if you all could help me out I would greatly appreciate it. Am I correct that I should receive 3 samples or is it 5? I have been getting 3 and usually only 1 of them is not defective. I love trying new things and so even if it was not my cup of tea I still will try it to see if theres a way to make it work for me. Thank you for your time!


You should get at least 5 items (and not so many defective items).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't know what the best way to contact them is...I've only ever emailed them, and lately their response time is around 48+ hours (they've been pretty backed up). Do you have a Facebook account? Sometimes people receive a quicker response from FB. Good luck, I hope you resolve the problem soon!


----------



## IMDawnP (Sep 14, 2014)

Gypsy said:


> So if you all could help me out I would greatly appreciate it.  Am I correct that I should receive 3 samples or is it 5?  I have been getting 3 and usually only 1 of them is not defective.  I love trying new things and so even if it was not my cup of tea I still will try it to see if theres a way to make it work for me. Thank you for your time!


It's called Beauty Box 5. You are definitely supposed to receive 5 samples each month in your box. And none of them should be defective. I've never had to contact them so far though so I can't speak to their customer service.


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 14, 2014)

Thank you  guys so much I thought the 5 was there in the name for a reason   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  but I kept getting mixed messages.  So before I started complaining too much I wanted to make sure of the rules and regulations.  I will try again to contact them this week.  Thank you all for you help and understanding!


----------



## Elena K (Sep 15, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> I am still on the fence about this box. The polish I received is a really gorgeous, deep burgundy wine color, but I'm not really sure the co-wash is suitable for my fine, straight hair type. The products overall aren't as cheap and frankly obnoxious as the last couple of Ipsy bags I had, but...meh. I don't know why I always hover on the edge of keeping it or not.


I feel the same way. There are always items I like and will use, and items that make me want to ask "really, beauty box 5?, no, really???". Like second toe separator in four months. How many feet do they think I have?



West Coast Beauty Addict said:


> Has anyone else noticed a stronger than normal smell in nail polishes this box sends?  My last 2 boxes both have had very strong smelling polish in them.


I got three nail polished from BB5 so far, I didn't notice anything unusual about the smell.


----------



## Elizabeth Basich (Sep 16, 2014)

Received my California LE Box today...at first I was like "that's it" but I like the mascara, hair texture spray and the cattiva waterproof eye liner. Interested to see what came in the New York Box.


----------



## Elena K (Sep 16, 2014)

bizzie71c said:


> Received my California LE Box today...at first I was like "that's it" but I like the mascara, hair texture spray and the cattiva waterproof eye liner. Interested to see what came in the New York Box.


Thanks for sharing! This is not bad at all! At least better than previous LE boxes I've seen.

I'll be stalking this tread in hopes of finding out what's in New York box.


----------



## SuzeeLauren (Sep 16, 2014)

For those of you asking about their customer service, I had some crazy issues with my first box (the 'extra' box that I decided to get for $10 when I signed up a while back with a free first month code), and the CS was very helpful.  It did take them a little while to get back to me, but they worked on resolving my issue right away.  Unfortunately, the issue didn't get fixed the first time so I ended up emailing her again.  The second time she was actually able to get the box out and moving and sent me a refund for half the cost for the time delay.


----------



## Elizabeth Basich (Sep 16, 2014)

I emailed about the 2 boxes I get monthly which isn't bad when they are different but that rarely happens this month I received the hair conditioner packets, acne cream, black nail polish, and a green eye color in one and yellow nail polish and gold eye color in the other :/ hopefully they can get it figured out paying for 2 boxes when I really only want one isn't so fun anymore lol.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 18, 2014)

Took me 4 days to get a response from BB5 CS but when I did, it was straightforward.  (I was canceling.  I didn't feel like the value was there, for me, especially not with a few items from each box I couldn't use -- i.e., repeats of toe separators and foil packets of hair products for people who have very different hair textures than I do.)

I think I am suffering from beauty box fatigue at this point and have switched most of my subscriptions over to other things (Yogi Surprise, Meow Box, vegan UrthBox, Level Naturals "Good Box," etc.).  Still have Birchbox because I keep quitting and resubscribing with 100 point codes, and I have like half a year of Glossybox left (bought a year for $165 back in March or April).  Still trying to decide whether to keep Julep or not.


----------



## Elena K (Sep 18, 2014)

Looks like Beauty Box 5 released another LE box, and this time I'm actually tempted. However, I'm hesitant, as I didn't like any of their previews LE boxes.

here is a screenshot of email I got. 





[SIZE=13.63636302948px]Only make up and high-end sounds really tempting. [/SIZE]Any ideas which brand they are referring to?


----------



## Allison H (Sep 19, 2014)

Elena K said:


> Looks like Beauty Box 5 released another LE box, and this time I'm actually tempted. However, I'm hesitant, as I didn't like any of their previews LE boxes.
> 
> here is a screenshot of email I got.
> 
> ...


I have no clue...I even went to Facebook to see if others might know. It looks like we're stumped.


----------



## felicia1995 (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't know if their packaging is particularly pretty, but they've featured Bellapierre in the past. That's my best guess. I would die if this turned out to be the Ellis Faas box and I was wrong, though!


----------



## Elena K (Sep 19, 2014)

[SIZE=13.63636302948px]obsessive person that I am, I actually went to mysubscriptionaddiction.com and went over the all boxes they sent out in the last year, and looks like [/SIZE]Bellapierre  is the only high-end brand they sent out. I'm going to pass on this box.



Allison H said:


> I have no clue...I even went to Facebook to see if others might know. It looks like we're stumped.


@@Allison H - I did the same, lol



panicked said:


> I don't know if their packaging is particularly pretty, but they've featured Bellapierre in the past. That's my best guess. I would die if this turned out to be the Ellis Faas box and I was wrong, though!


@ - yeah, I don't see anything special about their packaging either. When the email mentioned pretty packaging, my first thought was "Benefit ?!", but I guest that was too optimistic. Plus I don't think they ever sent out Benefit.


----------



## overthehill (Sep 25, 2014)

They sent me an email today revealing the brand



Spoiler



Cativa


and 3 of the 6 products



Spoiler



eyeshadow quad, lip gloss, blingy compact


.  Liz posted the details on MSA


----------



## Elena K (Sep 25, 2014)

overthehill said:


> They sent me an email today revealing the brand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad I passed on this box.


----------



## Allison H (Oct 7, 2014)

Here's an October box that I found on Instagram. My box should arrive in a day or two, I just received my tracking.



Spoiler


----------



## felicia1995 (Oct 7, 2014)

This was on BB5's insta:



Spoiler









Spoiler Alert: Think PINK this October! EVERY subscriber will be getting a full-size @bellapierreofficial cheek and lip stain in Pink in their box this month! emoji
 
 
The remaining items appear to be:
Dual-ended Chapstick Hydration Lock - Moisturize and Renew
Extend Your Beauty tool (long spatula to get the last of the product out)
Nanococo nail polish
Lashem Picture Perfect anti-wrinkle cream


----------



## Allison H (Oct 7, 2014)

panicked said:


> This was on BB5's insta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am VERY excited about this! I've been on a blush/cheek stain kick lately.


----------



## Elena K (Oct 7, 2014)

apparently, somehow I missed shipping email.  I just found it, and according to the tracking the box arrived at the local post office today. Hopefully, it will be delivered tomorrow


----------



## Allison H (Oct 8, 2014)

Elena K said:


> apparently, somehow I missed shipping email. I just found it, and according to the tracking the box arrived at the local post office today. Hopefully, it will be delivered tomorrow


Yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My box made it to my local post office today, so hopefully it'll get sorted and delivered today as well!


----------



## IMDawnP (Oct 8, 2014)

Mailman just arrived. My box:





Chapstick Hydration Lock
Bellapierre Cheek and Lip Stain
Extend Your Beauty Cosmetic tool - long, washable spatula
Nanacoco Nail Polish
Lashem Picture Perfect

Not bad. It's a solid box I guess, just nothing that excites me. This is my last BB5.


----------



## Elena K (Oct 8, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> Mailman just arrived. My box:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the same exact box.

I'm kind of underwhelmed and wish it was my last box, but I'm stuck for two more months. Notes to self (and others, if they tend to pprocrastinatelike I do), cancel before the last box arrives. Otherwise, they will charge you for the next period of your subscription (quarterly in my case).


----------



## Allison H (Oct 8, 2014)

I received the same box as above, except my Chapstick is the daytime/nighttime variety. I like the box overall. The nail polish color is almost exactly like a nail polish I recently received from PinchME, and I just received the exact Chapstick for a Smiley360 campaign. I can't wait to play with the BellaPierre.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fashion Diva (Oct 14, 2014)

I really like Bella Pierre as a brand and this particular cheek stain (looked horrid on my lips, due to both color and formula cracking a lot) so to me this was worth the price I paid ($6/month from a long ago deal) and then some. I wasn't thrilled to get another Lash 'Em product (not a fan) but it was no biggie. Sending the same brand back to back to me is bad sub form but at least it wasn't a foil packet and was a different product since at first look I thought it was a repeat of Sep. My second favorite find was the wand. I've seen similar ones but hadn't picked one up hoping I'd get one from a beauty sub, so mission accomplished. The polish is just meh for me. I hope it's better (read: not old/expired) than the one from last month. Mine was awful with a terrible, goopy consistency. But I loved the shade so I wanted to see if it could be "fixed" so I took it to my manicurist. She looked up the sku number/brand/shade and saw that is was old. Well, that and she said it looked old, too. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed this is a good one. The Chapstick to me is filler. At some point every beauty sub throws one in the box. For me it's along the lones of getting a container of Vaseline, not what I consider a true beauty product but I know others love the stuff. Anyway, short story long, I thought this was a good box thanks to the stick and wand.


----------



## hipsterhippo (Oct 15, 2014)

Fashion Diva said:


> I really like Bella Pierre as a brand and this particular cheek stain (looked horrid on my lips, due to both color and formula cracking a lot) so to me this was worth the price I paid ($6/month from a long ago deal) and then some. I wasn't thrilled to get another Lash 'Em product (not a fan) but it was no biggie. Sending the same brand back to back to me is bad sub form but at least it wasn't a foil packet and was a different product since at first look I thought it was a repeat of Sep. My second favorite find was the wand. I've seen similar ones but hadn't picked one up hoping I'd get one from a beauty sub, so mission accomplished. The polish is just meh for me. I hope it's better (read: not old/expired) than the one from last month. Mine was awful with a terrible, goopy consistency. But I loved the shade so I wanted to see if it could be "fixed" so I took it to my manicurist. She looked up the sku number/brand/shade and saw that is was old. Well, that and she said it looked old, too. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed this is a good one. The Chapstick to me is filler. At some point every beauty sub throws one in the box. For me it's along the lones of getting a container of Vaseline, not what I consider a true beauty product but I know others love the stuff. Anyway, short story long, I thought this was a good box thanks to the stick and wand.


I use nail polish thinner to revive/save polishes that have gone all goopy and thick. It's about $5 or so for a bottle at Sally Beauty Supply that will last a long time. Don't use acetone or nail polish remover, because it'll screw up the polish in the long run, the thinner has the right mix of solvents to thin out the polish. It comes in really handy for those thick glitter polishes that always seem to be so goopy and hard to use.


----------



## Cluck Gable (Oct 15, 2014)

The only time I contacted BB5's customer service was when I asked to cancel my month-to-month subscription. They were really lovely about it, which I appreciated and I sometimes wonder if I made a mistake in cancelling. Well, I do until I a see an unboxing and then it's like, yep, glad I cancelled... I'm also HUGELY relieved I didn't cave and order the high end box. I would have been disappointed.

All of that said, I could totally use a super skinny product spatula...

Thanks for the nail polish thinner tips @hipsterhippo. I'm definitely going to pick some up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fashion Diva (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks for the tips. I didn't know that about not using polish remover. We tried adding some of my manicurist's polish thinner but the color just separated even worse (it looked and smelled like regular remover). I think it was either really, really old or really, really defective. And it was the perfect mauve-rose shade for fall, so I was extra disappointed. I'm on a mission to find the shade now from a different brand. I've come close with a new L'Oreal I snagged at CVS.



hipsterhippo said:


> I use nail polish thinner to revive/save polishes that have gone all goopy and thick. It's about $5 or so for a bottle at Sally Beauty Supply that will last a long time. Don't use acetone or nail polish remover, because it'll screw up the polish in the long run, the thinner has the right mix of solvents to thin out the polish. It comes in really handy for those thick glitter polishes that always seem to be so goopy and hard to use.


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 6, 2014)

Spoiler










It's time to break up with your split ends and rock some seriously restored locks in November! *Every box we send out this month will contain a full-size Macadamia Moisturizing Shine Oil by of one of BB5 subscribers' all-time most-loved brands: HASK! *Hello, healthy hair for all!


----------



## Allison H (Nov 6, 2014)

panicked said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so excited for this!! This really makes the box for me, they could even send me a black eyeliner (which I despise, and I'm receiving two via Ipsy and Glossybox this month) and I'd be happy! Squeeee! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Mercury (Nov 6, 2014)

I am not at all exited about this one. I have very thick curly ringlet type hair that requires a very specific type of product not to turn into ball of frizz. I am willing to try new things on my hair, but a deluxe sample is far more appropriate. For me, it will moat likely be a waste, since not one oil I've ever tried has been a match for my hair. Oh well, can't all be winning boxes.


----------



## Elena K (Nov 6, 2014)

This oil probably won't work for my curly hair either, sigh. Hopefully the rest of the box is a better match for me.


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Nov 6, 2014)

Really excited about this! I loved the Hask hair mask they sent out a few months ago, so looking forward to trying this too.


----------



## Allison H (Nov 10, 2014)

November's box. This is the only variation I've noticed so far.



Spoiler


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 10, 2014)

I got my box today. Honestly, I think this month's box is pretty blah.



Spoiler



The hair oil, I am happy about. And for those worried about waste re it being a full sized product...it is only 18 ML, or 5/8ths of an ounce. So a good sized sample, but not a giant bottle to waste, if you don't like it.

The refillable bottle is cute...I never travel, so it won't get use in that way, but I'll use it for something!

The Dentek flossers....boring. I like the travel case but...I mean, it's dental floss.

The Dove body wash...will be used, but boring.

The Laura Ashley body butter...who knew that Laura Ashley did beauty stuff? I like the size, but am not crazy about the scent. It's kind of thin for a body butter, but I'll use it on my wintery feet.



Overall, a snooze box for me...I'd have liked a makeup item or something colorful!


----------



## Allison H (Nov 10, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I got my box today. Honestly, I think this month's box is pretty blah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah...it doesn't look like there's much room for any variation this month, which is kinda sad.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 10, 2014)

Allison H said:


> Yeah...it doesn't look like there's much room for any variation this month, which is kinda sad.


Mmhmm. I kind of wish that the travel bottle and the flossers  hadnt been in the same month...I kind of like the usual trend of 1 tool, 1 makeup item, 1 hair item, 1 body item, etc. Oh well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Nov 10, 2014)

Feeling the same way, all of this is useful....just not exciting.


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Nov 11, 2014)

On YouTube, I saw one variation. Some of the boxes contain a Loreal nail polish. Also, not too exciting. I have a yearly sub so I'm locked in. I think I'm only paying something like $7 a box so its not too bad...but for $12 a box, this is definitely not worth it!


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 12, 2014)

What is the scent in the body butter?


----------



## Jen51 (Nov 12, 2014)

My body butter was Cherry Blossom and instead of the travel container I got a really pretty purple/gray sparkly nail polish.


----------



## Allison H (Nov 13, 2014)

Jen51 said:


> My body butter was Cherry Blossom and instead of the travel container I got a really pretty purple/gray sparkly nail polish.


I saw your box variation on Instagram, I hope I get that variation. The nail polish is gorgeous!


----------



## nichayes (Nov 13, 2014)

This is the 3 rd  boring beauty box in a row.


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Nov 13, 2014)

In my variation I got the lavender body butter (I don't like lavender so I'll be gifting this) and I got the travel bottle instead of the nail polish. I will definitely use the travel bottle, its cute and useful. Again, agreed that this box is boring. I know for sure I will use those flossers and the case is good for keeping in your purse. I will probably get the most use out of that.


----------



## Elena K (Nov 15, 2014)

Allison H said:


> November's box. This is the only variation I've noticed so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got this variation, except for my body butter is Coconut Lime. This is just sad. No make up, no nail polish   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Nov 15, 2014)

Elena K said:


> I got this variation, except for my body butter is Coconut Lime. This is just sad. No make up, no nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah, I was sad to not get any makeup as well. Everything will be used (especially the travel friendly container and floss picks), because my husband flys frequently, but yeah...not very exciting.


----------



## Elena K (Nov 23, 2014)

somewhere in this thread, someone mentioned that nail polishes sent out by Beauty Box 5 tend to be really smelly. And I though (and possibly even replied that I didn't notice anything like that. Well.. yesterday I finally tried pretty dark pink polish by My Beauty Spot I received in September. I don't think I ever experienced anything that bad.The polish is actually pretty, and it applies very well and dries fast, but that smell... 

One unrelated note, I cancelled my subscription. Travel container and DenTeck in the same box were just too much. I'm still getting December box, since I had quarterly subscription.


----------



## cskeiser (Dec 16, 2014)

I received my December BB5 today...Jaqua 2.5 oz Shimmer lotion in Orange Buttercream Frosting...32 pad Absolute Peach Nail Polish remover, .26 oz Juice Beauty Stem Cellular Moisturizer, full size Nanacoco Nail Polish in Gold (glitter), perfume sample of Lucky Brand Lucky Number 6.... my thoughts?  .... meh.....


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks for posting. I hope I get the juice beauty. And I hope the polish remover pads work! It will save me a trip to the store because I was just thinking about how I have to buy some for when I travel. Win! I really don't like perfume samples, eh. I was hoping this box would be amazing to make up for last month. I regret my year subscription and won't be resubbing unless they make big changes.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 17, 2014)

I got my box today. It is not as bad as last month's!

The Juice Beauty moisturizer, I already know i love! The polish remover pads as well (I love oil based ones, they are so moisturizing, and the lemon smells amazing). The polish is really pretty! I don't care much fo rthe perfume, it's a heavy floral and I am not a big floral person. The hand cream has a nice texture but doesn't smell good. But, it is a very light scent so I will use it when I am wearing perfume I don't want to compete with.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Dec 17, 2014)

Got the box. Instead of the hand cream I got a lip balm. Nail polish pads in lavender. Juice beauty moisturizer. Multicolor glitter polish. Lucky #6 perfume.

I'm only keeping the juice beauty and the polish remover. The polish remover works great. It actually feels like it is nourishing the nails instead of only stripping it. I might keep the lip balm but I have so many it's silly.


----------



## virgostar (Dec 26, 2014)

Anyone in Toronto get their box yet? I'm not sure if I should keep waiting or shoot them an email.


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 31, 2014)

virgostar said:


> Anyone in Toronto get their box yet? I'm not sure if I should keep waiting or shoot them an email.





yousoldtheworld said:


> I got my box today. It is not as bad as last month's!
> 
> The Juice Beauty moisturizer, I already know i love! The polish remover pads as well (I love oil based ones, they are so moisturizing, and the lemon smells amazing). The polish is really pretty! I don't care much fo rthe perfume, it's a heavy floral and I am not a big floral person. The hand cream has a nice texture but doesn't smell good. But, it is a very light scent so I will use it when I am wearing perfume I don't want to compete with.
> 
> ...


Ooo I like it!! Cant go wrong for 12$!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 12, 2015)

My box showed up today...it's okay.




Sally Hansen nail strips in Stripe Tease

Softsoap body wash

Ultraflesh Gold Standard mascara

Garnier daily care shampoo

Coastal Scents quad #39

I would be happier if there was conditioner to go with the shampoo. I like the shadow colors and nail strips I got. Never heard of this brand of mascara, so it depends how it works!


----------



## cskeiser (Jan 12, 2015)

..I cancelled my sub... though I'll use the shampoo, neutral eyeshadow that I received,  and bodywash, I don't use nail strips and my mascara was dried up and unusable...boo BB5.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jan 22, 2015)

So ... My bb5 has still not arrived. It was handed off from dhl to USPS but in Brooklyn NY. I live in NJ. Then it was out for delivery in Brooklyn then returned to Dhl in nj and now it's back in Brooklyn. Wtf.

I Really really regret my yearly sub. What a waste of money.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm so glad I got the butterfly nails. I will wear these. But I got a different style of these on clearance at cvs recently for $2.50 (at least I know they work good). The eyeshadows will be fun on vacation. They are nice, fun colors and a good travel size. I'm worried that someone said the mascara was dried out. I won't know for a while cause I have 8 in line in front of this one. Body wash and shampoo smell good but I could probably buy them at Walmart for $1. Plus no matching conditioner? I know it's bb5 but 5 items doesn't have to be law.

To me this has a personal value of $6-8 which is what I paid into it. If I paid $12 I would feel ripped off. I guess I will be on the look out for a matching conditioner.


----------



## melanie0971 (Jan 27, 2015)

Jealous of your butterflies! Mine are sort of a fishnet look on gold. Though I got more neatral eyeshadow. For the 5 times a year I wear it lol. The mascara is a little dry so I moved it up in the queue. Dry is better in the winter for me. Less around my eyes when my eyelashes freeze


----------



## sayswhoo (Jan 27, 2015)

Jealous of your butterflies and gold fishnets! I would have preferred either of those over the red and black stripes I got.


----------



## daisygirl2 (Jan 28, 2015)

They have a February spoiler up on their blog. 

http://blog.beautybox5.com/post/109425737933/spoiler-alert-februarys-going-to-be-ultra-sweet

(I am new and not sure how to post spoilers, so I hope a link to their blog is okay.)


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Jan 28, 2015)

daisygirl2 said:


> They have a February spoiler up on their blog.
> 
> http://blog.beautybox5.com/post/109425737933/spoiler-alert-februarys-going-to-be-ultra-sweet
> 
> (I am new and not sure how to post spoilers, so I hope a link to their blog is okay.)


Wow! That is surprisingly good. I was expecting floss picks or empty travel bottles. I really like this spoiler and the brand is high end.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jan 28, 2015)

Spoilers...

I like the brand because I've wanted to try it but what is with subs sending white shadow? I Got 3 in January, this makes 4. If I love it i will swap a different one. You only really need 2 a matte and a shimmer.


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 1, 2015)

Spoiler alert:

I'm pretty meh about the eyeshadow. If it was pretty much any other color besides white I think I'd be much more excited.


----------



## Simplelove (Feb 14, 2015)

February box...love it! Great value and 4 full size products!


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Feb 14, 2015)

Simplelove said:


> February box...love it! Great value and 4 full size products!
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Wow!  Such an improvement compared to the past couple of months.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Feb 14, 2015)

Yay finally. I hope I get the glam glow and I'm excited about the gift card (as long as it is really a gift card). Do we know if there are variations? Anyone else get their box yet? ::goes to check IG::


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 18, 2015)

I got a variation! I got the nude eye pencil, purple nail polish, strawberry lip balm, the white eyeshadow, and instead of the glam glow I got a pretty big foil packet of a Freeman body wash. I would have much rather had the glam glow, but this was still a really good box!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Feb 21, 2015)

This box is worlds better than the past few months. They need to all be like this.

Glam glow: love it

Strawberry balm: probably going up for swap since I have the grape one from ipsy and way too many opened balms.

Avon eye pencil in sunkissed a bronze metallic: yay love it.

Revlon polish in fall mood a bronze metallic that matches the shadow: love it

Marsk vanilla frosting shadow: nice. Wish it was a color but I'm really happy to have it. I can never have too much shimmer.


----------



## Simplelove (Apr 12, 2015)

Anyone still subscribe to BB5 and get their April box yet?


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Apr 12, 2015)

I am subbed but my box hasn't arrived yet. I saw a pic on Instagram though.

Spoilers:

First aid beauty cleanser packets

Style essentials lipgloss

Rave hairspray

Lasting smiles lip balm

Incoco nail appliqué

It looks like a variation exists with a dancin goat product instead of the hair spray. That is the variation I want. No hairspray!


----------



## daisygirl2 (Apr 15, 2015)

I got a variation with the Dancin' Goat Hula Bliss body lotion. I also got-


Lasting Smiles Passionfruit Mango Organic Lip Balm
Incoco nail polish applique set 
Style Essentials Twingloss (half pink, half purple- this looks like an item for a tween)
First Aid Beauty facial cleanser


----------



## Shayleemeadows (May 12, 2015)

SPOILER post

Ok box this month. The 2 going up for trade are the lavender hand soap ( I don't like lavender) and the dermalogica ( love the brand but it's for oily skin and I have dry skin). Love the brush and I'm always happy to get brushes even if it is an inexpensive one. The tweezers will go in my purse. They are low quality, I like my tweezerman. I swatched the blush stick because the color looked like one I like (terra cotta with shimmer) but when blended on my hand it looks more pink. Also very cheap feeling but I will give it a try. Could be better but I'm just glad it isn't floss picks.

BTW I loved those first aid beauty cleanser packets! And also I use the empty bottle we got to hold some vitamins and it's way cuter than an ugly pill bottle.


----------



## Noel Snow (May 19, 2015)

I just joined. There was a code on that subscription addiction site and yep I signed up for the ten dollar mystery box.


----------



## Noel Snow (May 29, 2015)

I bought the mystery box and used some free box code. This afternoon I came home to 3 boxes, all different waiting for me. So excited I got a highlighter stick and macadamia oil. For some reason Birchbox doesn't think I need those things.


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty (May 31, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I bought the mystery box and used some free box code. This afternoon I came home to 3 boxes, all different waiting for me. So excited I got a highlighter stick and macadamia oil. For some reason Birchbox doesn't think I need those things.


That's a really great deal! Did you have to sign up for a subscription to get the mystery box?


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 4, 2015)

nicoleleighbeauty said:


> That's a really great deal! Did you have to sign up for a subscription to get the mystery box?


When you sign up a pop up asks if you want to add the mystery box for ten dollars. I also had a code for a free box from subscription addiction. That was why three showed up at once.  I don't know if there is a way to buy a mystery box by itself.


----------



## AveryJack (Feb 20, 2022)

It took me 4 days to receive a response from BB5 Customer Support, but when I did, it was simple. The value didn't seem to be there for me, especially since I couldn't use a few items from each box, like the toe separators and foil packets of hair products intended for people with very different hair textures.)


----------

